# Wieso steigt die Gewalt an Schulen?



## XXI. (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Community,


Gestern saßen ich und ein paar Kumpels nach 'ner Runde Poker mit einem Bier vor der Fernseher und haben vor langeweile gezappt, da kam in irgendeinem Nachrichtensender, dass die Gewalt an Schulen, wie schon im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren, wieder gestiegen ist.

Da wir alle (noch) Schüler sind fragen wir uns warum. Bei uns auf der Schule ist nicht viel los und von Schlägereien usw. nichts zu merken. Deshalb fragen wir euch: Wieso steigt eurer Meinung nach die Gewalt an Schulen?

Ach ja: In der Kurznachricht wurde gesagt, dass Killerspiele ein Grund für den Anstieg der Gewalt sind. Meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn... 


Also dann: Lets Fetz


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ach ja: In der Kurznachricht wurde gesagt, dass Killerspiele ein Grund für den Anstieg der Gewalt sind. Meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn...



Die sagen DAS und du glaubst den Rest?^^


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man wüsste warum, könnte man sagen das istd der Grund.
Warum sollte es nur einer sein.

"Killerspiele" sind nicht der auslöser für sowas. Sie sind auch nicht wirklcih Training etc. 

Die Gesellschaft selbst ist es doch geworden, dieses jeder für sich und nach mir die Sinnflut ist schonmal ein Anfang. Diese Mentalität lässt uns eben nur noch auf unsere Probleme sehen und wenn wir keine Lösung mehr finden oder kennen, taja ist Gewalt eine davon die man recht fix zur Hand hat. 

Waffen Besitz ist genau so etwas. Klaro gibt es Sammler und Kampfkunstarten wie man Waffen gebraucht, auch Sportschießen etc. Aber wenn man eine Waffe hat, benutzt man sie auch. Dies ist nunmal fakt. Deutschland hat aber auch nicht so viele Waffen in den Haushalt wie in den USA oder anderen Ländern. Daher denk ich passieren viel mehr Schlägerein und Messerattacken, als Schußattacken. 

Die Zukunfts aussichten. Was wird denn mal aus einem werden? Nichts oder jemand. Dieses Armmut und alles wird immer größer und dadurch wünschen sich einige zu alles zu gehören. 

Dann Drogen, Alk und überhalt bissen ein an der Waffel.

Das abgeschiebe und gestempel von allen Seiten. Meine ich bin froh das ich jetzt studieren kann. Aber ich bin mit Realschule raus. Wo ich dann meine Hochschulreife gemacht habe, hieß es von den SEiten einiger immer nur "diese dummen BVJtler etc." Sowas ist natürlich auch frustend für die. WEnn die immer sofort die Schuldigen sind oder halt die "dummen". 

Probleme zu Hause etc.

Es gibt so viele Gründe die eigentlich zu sowas führen können und alle die Gründe zusammen, ergeben dann die eigentlich Reaktion. Natürlich ist dies auch von Person zu Person zusehen. Einige sind eben Mental bissel härter, andere sind eher impulsiv, der nächste frist alles in sich rein und entlädt es dann aufeinmal usw. Diese Faktoren sind auch wichtig und genau diese Faktoren machen den Unterschied zwischen einem "Impulsiveren Schläger" der mal fix seine Wut dadurch zeigt, das er jemanden eine langt, bis hin zu dem extrem eines Amokschützen. Der dann wirklich den ganzen Frust in einem Blutbad auslebt. 

Auch die Medien haben doch damit zu tun. Ich meine wie oft fällt das Wort Nazi, Rechtsextremegewalttat, Linksextremegewalttat und Terro im Radio oder TV. Egal was das Thema ist. Kaum wurde bei uns in Dresden ein Kreuzlein und Gleichheitszeichen mit Stern gesetzt, waren es Nazis ... doof das es doch keine Waren. Meine ein Vergleich, ist nicht zwingend ein rechtsextremes Motiv. Aber von den Medien sofort so genannt.

Auch das Lehrer nicht mehr so durchgreiefn dürfen. Klar will ich keine Prügelstrafe mehr. Aber etwas mehr Durchsetztung von Lehrerseite wäre super. Aber viele werden doch nicht mehr sonderlich gut bezahlt und haben kaum möglichkeiten was zu machen und wenn Anwalt oder Eltern. Da kennen viele auch nichts mehr. 

Gewalt gab es auch zu meiner Zeit als Schüler und die ist jetzt ca. bissel was über 10 Jahre her. Nur griffen da noch Leher mit durch und vieles hat sich auch vor der Schule getan. ALso auf den Weg zur und von der Schule, auf den Spielplätzen etc. Da wo Treffpunkte von Gruppen und Kumpels halt war. Es ist denk ich nichtmal die Gewalt an sich selbst, die steigt. Es ist vielleicht einfach der Ortswechsel. Da die Schule nicht mehr als solche angsehen wird.
Also einfach gesagt, wenn wir die Schule damals als eine Art Heiligen Platz gesehen haben, wo wir unsere Pflichten hatten und unserer treuen Relegion folgten und lernten, damit wir aufsteigen im Beruf =), wird sie heute eben als solches nicht mehr angesehen. Vielleicht von einigen eher als Treffpunkt mit den Freunden und genau das verändert doch die Lage.
Seh ich die Schule als eine Fabrik an, in der Lernen vermittelt wird und ich als Arbeit eben meinen Job zu machen haben und das immer mehr als 100% oder sehe ich sie als Kneipe an, wo ich mal mit coolen Sprüchen Punkte und halt abhänge, weil ich zu Hause nicht rumhängen will. Sowas ist 100% auch einer der Faktoren, warum die Gewalt an den Schulen steigt.

Nur ist 1 Grund völlig haltlos. Weil 1 Grund, wäre ja kein Problem. Der Klimawandel wird doch in den Medien auch auf nur 1 Faktor reduziert.
Auch die Menge der Berichterstatugnen ist etwas, was man sehen soll. Vor ca. 1 oder 2 Jahren war es doch, wo man so paar Babys tot auf gefunden hatte mal in der Mülltonne, mal in der Babyklappe. Aber sind damit mehr Rabeneltern in Deutschland? ... Nein ... die Medien haben einfach mal ein Thema gehabt und Schulgewalt ist doch auhc eins. Gerade durch Youtube und die ganzen Handkameras, verbreiten sich doch diese Clips rassend schnell und puff hat man ne coole Story und bissel Bericht, mit erschreckendem Bildmaterial.

Also nur 1 Grund, wäre zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann schaffen wir die Killer spiele ab und puff gibt es keine Gewalt mehr von Jugendtlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blöde das unsere Großeltern sowas nicht hatten und doch gab es zur ihrer Zeit auch Jugend Kriminalität, zum erschrecken unserer heutigen Generationen, hatten die was von 1000 Jahren geglaubt und waren organsiert als Deutschland. Also wird es 100% nicht nur ein Grund sein, der zur Gewalt führt.
So viele Arten und Verhalten es beim Menschen und Tieren gibt, so viele möglichkeiten und Ursachen von Gewalt.


----------



## Thoor (28. Dezember 2009)

Die gesamte Gesellschaft wird brutaler, früher war Boxen der Gewaltsport schlechthin, heute lächelt die Gesellschaft bei Free Fight und ähnlichem... Früher wars ein absolutes No-Go auch bei einer Kneippenschlägerei dreinzuschlagen wenn einer am Boden liegt, heute bist du n feiges Huhn wenn dus nicht tust...

Hallo schöne soziale Gesellschaft!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wir kloppen uns im Unterricht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das macht aber auch sauspaß sich gegenseitig eine reinhaun (möglichst fest) und dabei aufpassen das der lehrer nix merkt >.<
ich habe es geliebt.


----------



## Camô (28. Dezember 2009)

Der Hauptgrund liegt in meinen Augen an den Medien. Die verteufeln Gewalt an Schulen und machen sie dadurch "interessant". Der Reiz ins Fernsehen zu 
kommen ist immer noch hoch, man provoziert (unbewusst?) damit Schüler, auch "Berühmtheit" erlangen zu wollen.
Amokläufe an Schulen wird es immer wieder geben, weil die Geschehenen zu jeder Zeit aktuell werden, wenn es minderjährige Gewalt gibt. Debattiert eine Sendung/ Zeitung etc. über Killerspiele, fällt spätestens im zweiten Satz das Wort "Winnenden". Wird in den Nachrichten über die Preisverleihung eines pädagogisch wertvollen Spieles berichtet, wird abschliessend in diesem Bericht nochmal auf die todbringenden Killerspiele hingewiesen, bildlich verdeutlicht mit Schülern, die Kerzen für die Opfer von Winnenden anzünden.
Das Ausschlachten dieser Thematik ist in meinen Augen ein Grund für die steigende Gewalt.


----------



## dalai (28. Dezember 2009)

Die Hemmschwelle zur Anwendung von Gewalt ist offenbar gesunken, ausserdem waren früher die meisten Schlägereien nach ein paar Schlägen fertig, wenn ein Gegner am Boden lag, heutzutage tritt man dann noch auf den Gegner ein. Das kann durch  mehr Gewalt in Medien hervorgerufen werden.

Oder/Und Gewalttaten kommen vermehrt an die Öffentlichkeit, während man früher an Schulen Probleme mit den betroffenen Schülern, den zuständigen Lehrpersonen und den Erziehungsberechtigten ausdiskutiert hat und dann auch entsprechende disziplinarische Massnahmen durchführte, werden Gewalttaten jetzt von den Tätern mit Handykameras gefilmt und ins Internet gestellt, was dann früher oder später ein sensationsgeiler Reporter einer schlechten Boulevardzeitung oder eines Fernsehsenders entdeckt und mit grossem Drama veröffentlicht.

Lange Rede ohne Sinn: Wahrscheinlich nimmt die Öffentlichkeit mehr Gewalt in Schulen wahr, ob die Gewalt wirklich soviel schlimmer geworden ist lässt sich nicht klar einschätzen.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt nichts gegen euch Hip Hoper und so, aber:
Ist es euch schonmal aufgefallen das meistens die immer Prügeln müssen, dass die immer gleich das Messer zücken? Ich habe schon ein paar von diesen Voll krazzen Boyz das Messer an der Klinge genommen und aus der Hand gezogen und zerbrochen, mich greift eigentlich niemand mehr an.
Aber es stimmt schon das mit den Hoppern, die meisten sind sie oder Rassisten. Metaler,Emos,Skater oder so hab ich selten prügeln gesehen und wenn, dann haben sie sich verteidigt.
Ich habe genau einmal richtig fest geschlagen, das war da als einer meinen jüngeren Bruder so geprügelt hat dass nichtmehr aufstand, und noch auf ihm rumgesprungen ist. Da war ich im Bersekerrausch, dieses Gefühl, es ist umbeschreiblich.... Den hab dann echt verprügelt, ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so aber da musste es sein!


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Die gesamte Gesellschaft wird brutaler, früher war Boxen der Gewaltsport schlechthin, heute lächelt die Gesellschaft bei Free Fight und ähnlichem... Früher wars ein absolutes No-Go auch bei einer Kneippenschlägerei dreinzuschlagen wenn einer am Boden liegt, heute bist du n feiges Huhn wenn dus nicht tust...
> 
> Hallo schöne soziale Gesellschaft!



Naja ich würde sagen das es früher weitaus Brutaler zuging, das prob ist das der Mensch von natur aus Gewaltätig ist da es ja das recht der stärkernen gibt, wir aber mit unser sozialen gesellschaft genau das abtrainieren wollen, nur wenn man siehrt das einige leute für nicht und wiedernicht alles bekommen und man selbst keine perspektive hat was soll man da machen? 
Der mensch ist nunmal das unsozialste wesen und das soziale ist alles versuchtworden anzutrenieren bzw heuchlerei...


----------



## Shinar (29. Dezember 2009)

Hat auch mit dem Thema Ausländer zu tun. Wie man die Integration verbessern kann oder was für andere Massnahmen gemacht werden müssen, ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## dalai (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt nichts gegen euch Hip Hoper und so, aber:
> Ist es euch schonmal aufgefallen das meistens die immer Prügeln müssen, dass die immer gleich das Messer zücken? Ich habe schon ein paar von diesen Voll krazzen Boyz das Messer an der Klinge genommen und aus der Hand gezogen und zerbrochen, mich greift eigentlich niemand mehr an.
> Aber es stimmt schon das mit den Hoppern, die meisten sind sie oder Rassisten. Metaler,Emos,Skater oder so hab ich selten prügeln gesehen und wenn, dann haben sie sich verteidigt.
> Ich habe genau einmal richtig fest geschlagen, das war da als einer meinen jüngeren Bruder so geprügelt hat dass nichtmehr aufstand, und noch auf ihm rumgesprungen ist. Da war ich im Bersekerrausch, dieses Gefühl, es ist umbeschreiblich.... Den hab dann echt verprügelt, ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so aber da musste es sein!



Wie ist bei dir HipHopper definiert? Du wohnst in St. Gallen, und ich schätze dort findest du 70% der Jugendliche HipHopper. Ausserdem HipHopper sind Rassisten? Was ist denn typische Rassisten Musik? Schau Mal den Schweizer Hip Hop an. Ich zähl mal ein paar auf: Stress, Breitbild, Wurzel 5, je ein rassistisches Wort von denen gehört? Oder Ami-Rapper, gibt es ein amerikanischer rassistischer Rapper der in Europa bekannt ist? 

Achja zählen für dich Ex-Jugoslaven als Hip Hopper? Das sind jedenfalls in der Schweiz die, welche viele Schlägereien anfangen, und das ist nicht rassistisch gemeint, es gibt viele gut integrierte Ex-Jugoslaven, sondern nur aus persönlicher Erfahrung.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2009)

Warte warte Hip Hop und Rassisten sind gtrennt gemeint, Aber viele Jugoslawen sind Hip Hoper ---> also steigt wieder die Anzahl an Schlägern unter den Hip Hopern.

Ein ODER kann die Welt verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warte warte Hip Hop und Rassisten sind gtrennt gemeint, Aber viele Jugoslawen sind Hip Hoper ---> also steigt wieder die Anzahl an Schlägern unter den Hip Hopern.
> 
> Ein ODER kann die Welt verändern
> 
> ...



Aha, ich haben deinen Post nicht richtig verstanden, sollte mal richtig lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt nichts gegen euch Hip Hoper und so, aber:
> Ist es euch schonmal aufgefallen das meistens die immer Prügeln müssen, dass die immer gleich das Messer zücken? Ich habe schon ein paar von diesen Voll krazzen Boyz das Messer an der Klinge genommen und aus der Hand gezogen und zerbrochen, mich greift eigentlich niemand mehr an.
> Aber es stimmt schon das mit den Hoppern, die meisten sind sie oder Rassisten. Metaler,Emos,Skater oder so hab ich selten prügeln gesehen und wenn, dann haben sie sich verteidigt.
> Ich habe genau einmal richtig fest geschlagen, das war da als einer meinen jüngeren Bruder so geprügelt hat dass nichtmehr aufstand, und noch auf ihm rumgesprungen ist. Da war ich im Bersekerrausch, dieses Gefühl, es ist umbeschreiblich.... Den hab dann echt verprügelt, ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so aber da musste es sein!


Ein Prügelnder Emo oder Skater?HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab prügelnde Metaler gesehen,prügelnde Hopper und mehr,aber prügelnde EMOS?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Emos die ich je gesehen hab sind kleine schüchterne Kiddies die keiner fliege was zu leide tuhen und totale schisser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt nichts gegen euch Hip Hoper und so, aber:
> Ist es euch schonmal aufgefallen das meistens die immer Prügeln müssen, dass die immer gleich das Messer zücken? Ich habe schon ein paar von diesen Voll krazzen Boyz das Messer an der Klinge genommen und aus der Hand gezogen und zerbrochen, mich greift eigentlich niemand mehr an.
> Aber es stimmt schon das mit den Hoppern, die meisten sind sie oder Rassisten. Metaler,Emos,Skater oder so hab ich selten prügeln gesehen und wenn, dann haben sie sich verteidigt.
> Ich habe genau einmal richtig fest geschlagen, das war da als einer meinen jüngeren Bruder so geprügelt hat dass nichtmehr aufstand, und noch auf ihm rumgesprungen ist. Da war ich im Bersekerrausch, dieses Gefühl, es ist umbeschreiblich.... Den hab dann echt verprügelt, ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so aber da musste es sein!



Ich kanns nicht verstehen wie man so intolerant sein. Denkst du, dass es wirklich bestimmte Jugend-Randgruppen gibt, die gewaltätiger sind, als die Anderen? Wenn du irgendwo eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hast brauchst du noch lange nicht jeden Menschen in die unterste Schublade schieben, den du begegnest...

Genauso gibt es auch Rassisten, Neo Nazis, die gebildet und ganz und garnicht gewaltbereit sind. Ob sie Anstand haben ist eine andere Frage, aber sowas solltest du dir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Mit so einer Einstellung kann sowas wie eine Gesellschaft NIE funktionieren.


----------



## Reo_MC (29. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe von dieser Gewalt noch nie etwas mitbekommen O.o
In dem Viertel, in dem ich zur Schule gehe gibts 2 Gymnasien (auf eines davon gehe ich), die sich ein Gebiet teilen, eine Grundschule und eine Hauptschule, die auch nicht weit entfernt sind.
Prügeleien oder so habe ich nie mitbekommen, alles friedlich und spießig :>
Das Klischee des brutalen Hauptschülers kann ich nicht verstehen.

/edit: Diese Vorwürfe dass Spiele mit gewalttätigen Inhalten auch im echten Leben gewalttätig machen sind Müll.
z.B. dass man mit Shootern das Zielen trainiert. HALLO?


----------



## Leckerlie (29. Dezember 2009)

ich beobachte das an meiner alten schule auch.. also bin vonner realschule weiter aufs gymi was direkt nebenan ist bei uns^^
und ich merke das die kleinen alle auf erwachsen denken und ganz ganz cool sein wollen und ihre stärke beweisen müssen indem sie rumstressen... die haben halt einfach keine ahnung mehr wies aussieht im leben & sind für nichts dankbar, weils den viel zu gut geht... die denken die hättens voll geblickt und hätten schon alles erlebt und das in unserem schönen 25000 leute kaff ^^ übrigens nehm ich mal in anspruch sagen zu dürfen das vor allem bei uns die ausländer in dieses schema fallen und auch einfluss auf andere kids nehmen... (bin selbst kein deutscher von daher kann mir keiner vorwerfen ein nazi oder so zu sein... es fühlt sich aber halt so an.. und ich merke das in meiner verwandschaft auch...)  bei den mädchen merk ich das, z.b. machte mich son kleines mädel was voll harmlos aussieht und mir bis zum bauch geht mit sooo einem assi slang an das ich dachte ich hab mich verhöhrt...  und wie die gesprochen hat, das hatte die nicht von haus aus.. also im bus ist bei uns immer die übelste sorte von assi mädchen da die voll rumpöbeln und so^^
genau solche kids denken die hättens voll gecheckt und wissen alles besser und stressen deswegen dann so rum...
die haben halt nix erlebt in ihrem leben, deken aber sie wüssten alles, sind für nichts dankbar und haben ein inhaltsloses leben, das führt meiner meinung nach dazu


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht verstehen wie man so intolerant sein. Denkst du, dass es wirklich bestimmte Jugend-Randgruppen gibt, die gewaltätiger sind, als die Anderen? Wenn du irgendwo eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hast brauchst du noch lange nicht jeden Menschen in die unterste Schublade schieben, den du begegnest...



Wie er das geschrieben hat, war es natürlich Schwachsinn.
Aber Fakt ist, dass HipHop meisstens in der Unteren Mittelschicht und der Unterschicht gehört wird.
Genau da ist der Gewaltgrad auch am höchsten.
Ob das was mit der Musik zu tun hat? Auf jeden Fall.
Sieht man sich die ganzen Musiker der Szene an und wie sie sich verhalten, färbt das nur allzu oft auf die Hörer ab.
Die geben sich dann ebenfalls gewaltbereit und aggressiv.

Metal/Rock wird mehr in der Mittel- und Oberschicht gehört, die sind nicht gerade extrem zivilisierter, aber die Gewaltbereitschaft ist definitiv geringer.
Ich hab an meiner ehemaligen Schule z.B. kaum Metaler/Skater/Whatever gehabt. Da ist es logisch, dass man eben nur die HipHopper rumprügeln sieht.
Aber selbst das war äußerst selten und ich wohn in Berlin.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie er das geschrieben hat, war es natürlich Schwachsinn.
> Aber Fakt ist, dass HipHop meisstens in der Unteren Mittelschicht und der Unterschicht gehört wird.
> Genau da ist der Gewaltgrad auch am höchsten.
> Ob das was mit der Musik zu tun hat? Auf jeden Fall.
> ...


schonmal von Black Metallern gehört?
Die sind auch gewaltbereit.
Ich kenne sogar einige ,da nehmen sogar Gängster rapper prolls am kudamm schön weit abstand^^

ich würd das jetzt nicht wirklich nur auf die Musik schieben.
Und ich würde mir wenn ich kriminell sein würde kein beispiel an bushido nehmen.Der hat ne Villa und ist aufjedenfall weder gangster noch kriminell eher vollkommen spießig.

Aber der Punkt das in der schule sich die hopper schlagen ist ja wohl eher,das in den jungen jahren ,so wars bei mir jedenfalls,diese wörter wie "ficken" etc  irgendwie "böse" anhörten usw.Das reizt die dazu,später wird man dan wohl offener


----------



## El Homer (29. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> schonmal von Black Metallern gehört?
> Die sind auch gewaltbereit.
> Ich kenne sogar einige ,da nehmen sogar Gängster rapper prolls am kudamm schön weit abstand^^
> 
> ...


Erm... Schubladen denken *alarm alarrrrrm* ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Erm... Schubladen denken *alarm alarrrrrm* !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich habs jetzt bloss falsch formuliert!
Black metal texte sind auch nicht ohne wenn er schon von rap texten anfängt.
Also sollte man die schuld z.b. nicht gleich auf die rapper und hopper schieben


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> schonmal von Black Metallern gehört?
> Die sind auch gewaltbereit.



1. Metaler mit einem L
2. Davon sind deutlich weniger vorhanden als HipHopper und genau diese sind bei Metalern auch am wenigsten beliebt. 
Läufst du rum wie einer? Dann würde es mich nicht wundern.^^



Vanth schrieb:


> ich würd das jetzt nicht wirklich nur auf die Musik schieben.
> Und ich würde mir wenn ich kriminell sein würde kein beispiel an bushido nehmen.Der hat ne Villa und ist aufjedenfall weder gangster noch kriminell eher vollkommen spießig.



Es gibt genug Rapper, die ein "Vorbild" für pubertierende Jugendliche sind.
Ich zähle auf, nur die die ich kenne. (Verzeihung bei falsch geschriebenen Namen)

Eko Fresh
Sido
Bushido
Massiv
Bazz Sultan Hengzt
Frauenarzt
Fler
Taktloss

Das sind jetzt nur die, die mir einfallen. Durch die Art, wie sie sich in ihrer Musik geben (Sei es echt, oder nur um Kohle zu machen - siehe Bushido) färbt auf viele Hörer ab, das kann man nicht bestreiten.


----------



## Sin (29. Dezember 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Wieso steigt die Gewalt an Schulen?
> 
> *Gestern saßen ich und ein paar Kumpels nach 'ner Runde Poker mit einem Bier vor der Fernseher und haben vor langeweile gezappt *



Deswegen: alkohol und langeweile


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich laufe nicht rum wie einer,aber ja ich höre black metal und laufe auch mit t-shirts von burzum etc rum.

Die sind aber nicht kriminell,bzw nicht mehr,sie haben vielleicht ne kriminelle vergangenheit.
Ich spreche jetzt aber von "bekannten" rappern.

Also 

Eko Fresh
Sido
Bushido
Massiv
Bazz Sultan Hengzt
Fler

taktloss hören wenig leute,das kansnte gar nicht mti eko oder anderen vergleichen,egal was du mri jetzt erzählen willst ^^
Die haben auch weniger erfolg,aber solche leute wie taktloss usw sind kriminell,da verwette ich meine linke hand.

Frauenarzt wird in clubs abgespielt etc also würd ich das jetzt nicht als rapper nehmen und wirklich gewaltvolle texte haben sie nicht,sexistisch ja.

Bushido
Massiv
Eko
Fler
Sido
sind ja rapper die irgendwas aus sich gemacht haben,und damit verdienen und auch leben.
Schau dir z.b. bushido an.Der hat jetzt eine Villa ,millionär,erfolgreich genauso wie sido und fler lebt sicherlich auch nicht schlecht.


Ja und die meisten Hip hop hörer sind doch noch die im bereich von weiss nicht wos anfängt....11? bis 15 o. 16
Da nehmen sie das noch alles ernst.
Das merke ich sogar an meinem Umfeld,man wird erwachsener.


Also ich stehe jetzt nicht hinter Rap oder arabern oder andere kriminelle,versuche nur zu zeigen das es bestimmt nicht nur an der Musik liegt


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> versuche nur zu zeigen das es bestimmt nicht nur an der Musik liegt



Das wollte doch garkeiner sagen.^^
Es liegt >nicht nur< an der Musik, sie trägt aber dazu bei.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das wollte doch garkeiner sagen.^^
> Es liegt >nicht nur< an der Musik, sie trägt aber dazu bei.


Aber nur einen sehr geringen teil.


----------



## Bloodletting (29. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Aber nur einen sehr geringen teil.



Erm nein, das sehe ich anders.
Gerade bei 10-18 Jährigen wird sie deutlich von Musik beeinflusst.
Die sehen das in den Videos, hören, wovon die Rapper sprechen und finden das Cool.
Machen ja schließlich sehr viele so, also muss da was dran sein. (Ebenfalls zu beobachten: Gruppenzwang)

Wenn dann zwei aufeinander treffen, die nen miesen Tag hatten, dann kann das schonmal schlecht enden.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass die Musik zu Gewalt führt, sie trägt zu einem entscheidenen Teil zum Verhalten der Kiddies bei, die sich dann gegenseitig mit dem gehörten ankeifen und dann gehts halt ab. Weils eben cool ist und dadrüber gerappt wurde.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich find nicht ganz unschuldig bei solchen Jugendlichen sind die Eltern. Kannste sagen was du willst, aber irgendwas müssen die doch falsch gemacht haben. Mir würde so etwas im Traum nicht einfallen. 

Bei uns in der Schule werden Toiletten zerstört. Von den 20 Toiletten sind vielleicht 3 offen. Der Rest bleibt geschlossen. Total asozial. Genau wie in die Seifenspender zu pinkeln, frag mich wer sowas macht...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Genau wie in die Seifenspender zu pinkeln, frag mich wer sowas macht...


Leute wie ich denen es langweilig ist auf dem Schule Klo, und die lieber in die Seife Pissen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (29. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich habs jetzt bloss falsch formuliert!
> Black metal texte sind auch nicht ohne wenn er schon von rap texten anfängt.
> Also sollte man die schuld z.b. nicht gleich auf die rapper und hopper schieben


Music: Abbath
Lyrics: Demonaz
The storm is getting colder
In a place of the frozen sun
Alone on the mountainside
Breathing the clearest winds
The winds are everblowing
Blowing off the glaciers
Snow descend of the valley
Into the high impassable drifts
So rightly I am watching
These mountains that I know
Forever standing here
These mountains northern face
Mountains of might
Mountains of might
Mountains of might
Icicled peeks as far as the eye can see
I will reign this place alone
Cold winds blew into the valley wall
Snow was deeper there
The storm is getting colder
In a place of the frozen sun
Alone on the mountainside
Breathing the clearest winds
Mountains of might
Mountains of might
Mountains of might

Band: Immortal
Immortal...kein Gehörnter weit und breit...Es geht um die Macht der Natur ...den Verlauf der Dinge.  Gedankenvolle, themenbezogene Texte statt den stupiden Drang einfach lauter als alle anderen zu sein.
Das ist für mich Immortal und meine Sorte des Black Metals.
Zeitlose Musik ohne jede politische Einstellung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> Band: Immortal
> Immortal...kein Gehörnter weit und breit...Es geht um die Macht der Natur ...den Verlauf der Dinge.  Gedankenvolle, themenbezogene Texte statt den stupiden Drang einfach lauter als alle anderen zu sein.
> Das ist für mich Immortal und meine Sorte des Black Metals.
> Zeitlose Musik ohne jede politische Einstellung.


Eben deine art von black metal.

schonmal an satyricon,darkthrone,mayhem,burzum,behemoth und viele weitere gedacht?
es muss nicht gleich rechts sein um gewalt auszudrücken
allein z.b. hetzerei gegen christen reicht doch schon.

(also ich möchte mit meinen post nur diskutiere heißt nicht das ich die texte nicht gutheiße oder so^^)


wer pisst den bitte in seife?
könnt ich mir gar nicht vorstellen,erstmal brauch ich die ja selber irgendwann,2. ists doch zuviel arbeit dises ding von der wand abzunehmen,reinzupissen und wieder ranzuhängen,totale zeitverschwendung 
wenns wenigstens was kreatives wäre


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Dezember 2009)

Ihr verrennt euch gerade in eine Musik-Diskussion die zu nichts führt.


Ja, das mit der Seife...ist so eine Sache für sich, aber die Gewaltbereitschaft ist echt erschreckend. Kann ich an meiner Schule sehr gut beobachten. Es gibt fast schon Schlägerein um Plätze in der Schlange für die Cafeteria. Es werden andere provoziert. Ich arbeite in der Hausaufgabenbetreuung unserer Schule. Früher war es nur unsere Aufgabe den 5-8 Klässlern bei den Hausaufgaben zu helfen. Heute ist das noch unsere geringste Sorge.

Ich finde es traurig. Frage mich echt, was noch aus solchen Menschen werden soll.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ihr verrennt euch gerade in eine Musik-Diskussion die zu nichts führt.
> 
> 
> Ja, das mit der Seife...ist so eine Sache für sich, aber die Gewaltbereitschaft ist echt erschreckend. Kann ich an meiner Schule sehr gut beobachten. Es gibt fast schon Schlägerein um Plätze in der Schlange für die Cafeteria. Es werden andere provoziert. Ich arbeite in der Hausaufgabenbetreuung unserer Schule. Früher war es nur unsere Aufgabe den 5-8 Klässlern bei den Hausaufgaben zu helfen. Heute ist das noch unsere geringste Sorge.
> ...


Als dieser Schweinegrippe hype war hatten wir solche antibakteriellen cremes in der schule,die wurden natürlich alle geklaut.

ansonsten,sind nur leichte provokationen oder schlägereien aus spaß,aber das kennt jeder junge hier glaub ich.

Wenn mal wirklich was ist erledigen die das vor der schule und nicht innerhalb.
Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt nichts auf ausser das die kleinen immer frecher werden


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2009)

Klar, diese kleinen Sachen zwischen Jungs kenn ich auch. Bei uns werden sie aber immer häufiger zu richtigen Schlägerein mit Schwitzkasten, Würgen, Treten, Boxen (auch Mafiaboxen) und wenn sie dann am Boden liegen nochmal hinterher treten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Klar, diese kleinen Sachen zwischen Jungs kenn ich auch. Bei uns werden sie aber immer häufiger zu richtigen Schlägerein mit Schwitzkasten, Würgen, Treten, Boxen (auch Mafiaboxen) und wenn sie dann am Boden liegen nochmal hinterher treten.



mhh... wir hatten an unserer schule (hauptschule) schon viele schlägereien aber die sind immer konstant gleich geblieben ohne ernsthafte verletzungen. das einzige was von jahr zu jahr schlimmer wird sind die 5,6,7 klässler die immer frecher werden und das überall alles zerstört und/oder beschmutzt wird
ich bin noch auf einer relativ "sozialen" hauptschule, ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei anderen aussieht


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Klar, diese kleinen Sachen zwischen Jungs kenn ich auch. Bei uns werden sie aber immer häufiger zu richtigen Schlägerein mit Schwitzkasten, Würgen, Treten, Boxen (auch Mafiaboxen) und wenn sie dann am Boden liegen nochmal hinterher treten.



Was ist den Mafiaboxen?


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja, so nennen wir es, wenn einer das Opfer fest hällt, so dass es sich nicht wehren kann, und der andere schlägt dann zu.

Und ich besuche ein Gymnasium, von Respekt und gepflegtem Umgang mit den Mitmenschen ist hier unterhalb der 8ten Klasse nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Naja, so nennen wir es, wenn einer das Opfer fest hällt, so dass es sich nicht wehren kann, und der andere schlägt dann zu.
> 
> Und ich besuche ein Gymnasium, von Respekt und gepflegtem Umgang mit den Mitmenschen ist hier unterhalb der 8ten Klasse nichts zu sehen.


Achso.Was ist den bitte daran ehrenhaft oder was auch immer jemanden fest halten und dan einschlagen?

Bin auch auf nem gymnasium und ist genauso wie bei dir.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2009)

So geht das hier nunmal ab. Hauptsache niemand beleidigt dich/bezweifelt deine Ehre. Und wenn solche miesen Sachen abgezogen werden. Es gibt zum Teil Schüler mit 18 Einträgen. Ich frage mich, wann solche Kinder, sind ja noch nichtmals Jugendliche, von der Schule fliegen.


----------



## Kyragan (30. Dezember 2009)

Ein ganzer Thread voller Vorurteile und Schnellschlüsse von Menschen die sich nicht annähernd mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen und lieber mit Schubladen um sich werfen...

Kleiner Tipp: Musik hat mit dem ganzen Theater NICHTS zu tun. Die die sich durch Musik in irgendeiner Art und Weise dazu animieren lassen Randale zu machen, sind eh dumm genug das auch ohne diese zu tun.

Wir müssen hier viel tiefer einhaken.
Das ganze fängt bei Erziehung an, findet seine Fortsetzung in der Bildung und mündet in unserer Art und Weise des Umgangs in der Gesellschaft. Auch Medien haben wie ich finde immer mal wieder einen Anteil daran.

Früher war es Gang und Gebe, dass man einem Kind seine Grenzen zeigt. Das ist völlig unabhängig vom Alter geschehen. Wer sprechen kann, kann auch verarbeiten ob das grade schlecht oder gut war. Ich hab früher von meiner Mutter nen Anschiss bekommen, wenn ich richtig krasse Scheiße gemacht hab auch mal "einen hinter die Löffel". Geschadet hats offenbar nicht.
Aber wenn wir natürlich, wie vor allem in westlichen Bundesländern üblich, damit anfangen die Auffassung zu vertreten Kinder seien erst ab ~3 Jahren erziehbar, würden vorher nur "aufbewahrt" und Schulen hätten zur Erziehung nichts beizutragen wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Ich bin froh von meinen Eltern in der "alten Schule" erzogen worden zu sein. Ich kannte und kenne meine Grenzen und hab diese auch zu spüren bekommen. Wenn man Kinder aber heutzutage nichtmal mehr mit deutlicher Sprache oder nem sanften Klaps zurechtweisen darf, wird mir ne Menge klar.
Die Gören sind einfach verzogen. Niemand zeigt mehr klar auf, was geht und was nicht. Der Respekt vor Autoritätspersonen ist weg, weil diese keine Macht mehr ausüben dürfen. Haste früher in der Schule scheiße gebaut flog der Schlüsselbund vom Lehrer durchs Zimmer. Heute droht man dir, nach dem du ne Toilette zerlegt hast, mit nem Gespräch mit dem Klassenleiter...
Ich bin echt dafür unsere Kinder zu schützen, aber irgendwo hörts echt auf. Wer kommt eigentlich auf die behämmerte Idee, dass es rein rechtlich möglich ist seine Eltern anzuzeigen weil man von Mami nen Ordnungsgong kassiert hat? Was soll denn der Käse, dass unsere Kinder auf einmal alles dürfen und ihre Grenzen von der Umwelt aufgezeigt kriegen und nicht von ihren Eltern. 
Was soll der Schwachsinn, dass ne Schule nur ne Aufbewahrungsanstalt mit Büchern sein soll? Wo ist der pädagogische Auftrag hin, den die Schulen früher hatten? 
Diese ganze antiauthoritäre Gehabe ist meines Erachtens Schuld an diesem Sittenverfall. Ich hab noch gelernt, wie man Nachbarn oder bekannten Menschen einen guten Tag wünscht. Ich hab noch gelernt, dass man im Bus aufsteht wenn ne alte Dame einsteigt um ihr einen Sitzplatz anzubieten. 
Warum bringt das der heutigen Generation niemand mehr bei? Weil sies nicht beigebracht kriegen wollen, weil sie in ihrem Leben schon so viel Freiheiten hatten dass jeder Versuch Grenzen zu ziehen in einem hönischen Lachen und nem "du kannst mich ma, Alte" endet.
Gute Nacht Deutschland.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es alleine schon von Dir, TE, interessant - danach zu fragen,
wo Ihr doch selber (noch) Schüler seid - aber "sauft" und zockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen in der nächsten Stufe - raus aus der Kindheit.^

Leider ist genau das heutzutage der Volkssport Nr.1.

mo


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Was soll der Schwachsinn, dass ne Schule nur ne Aufbewahrungsanstalt mit Büchern sein soll? Wo ist der pädagogische Auftrag hin, den die Schulen früher hatten?



Es ist leider genau anders herum... Eltern meinen die Schule wäre für die sämtliche Erziehung ab 6 Jahren zuständig... Ich war bei genug Elterngesprächen dabei, wo selbige allen ernstes meinten, sie hätten doch gar keine Schuld und Verpflichtung und wenn das Kind verzogen ist liegt das daran das der Lehrer/die Lehrerin "ihren Job" vernachlässigt hätte...

Aber das ist sowieso gang und gäbe, dass man Lehrern und der Schule alles zuschieben will...
Schule soll halt nicht mehr Schule sein sondern vollständige alleinige Erziehungsanstalt für Kinder von 6-18 inklusive Wissensvermittlung, Kindertagesstätte (Ja vollständige Kindertagesstätte, soviele Schwangere wie ich gesehen habe und wie oft einige mit Kindern ankamen...) und Aufbaucamp für Soziale Kompetenz...

Während sich die Eltern schön zurücklehnen und sich vollkommen entpflichtet fühlen...


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Es gibt zum Teil Schüler mit 18 Einträgen. Ich frage mich, wann solche Kinder, sind ja noch nichtmals Jugendliche, von der Schule fliegen.


ich hab nach meiner ersten prueglerei (Ok ich war so wuetend dass ich den anderen nach der schule verfolgt habe) ne verwarenung bekommen...auch wenn ich es immernoch nicht immer schaffe, uebe ich jetzt meine Selbstbeherrschung -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Gören sind einfach verzogen. Niemand zeigt mehr klar auf, was geht und was nicht. Der Respekt vor Autoritätspersonen ist weg, weil diese keine Macht mehr ausüben dürfen. Haste früher in der Schule scheiße gebaut flog der Schlüsselbund vom Lehrer durchs Zimmer. Heute droht man dir, nach dem du ne Toilette zerlegt hast, mit nem Gespräch mit dem Klassenleiter...
> Ich bin echt dafür unsere Kinder zu schützen, aber irgendwo hörts echt auf. Wer kommt eigentlich auf die behämmerte Idee, dass es rein rechtlich möglich ist seine Eltern anzuzeigen weil man von Mami nen Ordnungsgong kassiert hat? Was soll denn der Käse, dass unsere Kinder auf einmal alles dürfen und ihre Grenzen von der Umwelt aufgezeigt kriegen und nicht von ihren Eltern.
> Was soll der Schwachsinn, dass ne Schule nur ne Aufbewahrungsanstalt mit Büchern sein soll? Wo ist der pädagogische Auftrag hin, den die Schulen früher hatten?
> Diese ganze antiauthoritäre Gehabe ist meines Erachtens Schuld an diesem Sittenverfall. Ich hab noch gelernt, wie man Nachbarn oder bekannten Menschen einen guten Tag wünscht. Ich hab noch gelernt, dass man im Bus aufsteht wenn ne alte Dame einsteigt um ihr einen Sitzplatz anzubieten.
> ...



Genau das meine ich damit, wenn ich sagte, dass die Eltern nicht ganz unschuldig sind. Das war vielleicht ein wenig zu lasch ausgedrückt. Aber diese Entwicklung der Erziehung hast sich sehr schnell geändert wie ich finde. So würde ich mich mit fast 18 Jahre noch zu der, so liebevoll von dir genannten, "alten Schule" zählen. 

Aber wenn man sich dann mal an den Elternsprechtagen die Eltern anguckt, die da so rumlaufen wundert einen auch nichts mehr...ich will keine Vorurteile haben, aber manche treffen leider zu.


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

ich hab jetzt nichts gegen ne schlägerei einzuwenden,jungs streiten sich und regeln das dan untereinander und dan ist meistens alels eh wieder vergessen.
Solange keine waffen geozgen werden und das auf fairer weise gemacht wird.


Aber ich habe mittlerweile schon genug Konferenzen also hab ich gelernt mich anzupassen.
Wenn wieder was ist und ich provoziert werde oder ähnliches dan ignoriere ich es gekonnt in der schule und nach der schule kriegt er dan eins auf die mütze.
Ich lass mri von dem nicht das "kampffeld" aussuchen damit ich danach auch stress bekomme.Und drohungen etc bringen auch nichts.Einfach ignorieren und danach ausserhalb der schule regeln ...fertig waren für mich dan diese geschichten.


Die nächste zeit hatten sie respekt,oder kamen mit ner ganzen horde an^^ oder es war halt friede freude eierkuchen


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

> Ein ganzer Thread voller Vorurteile und Schnellschlüsse von Menschen die sich nicht annähernd mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen und lieber mit Schubladen um sich werfen...


Das zählt auch für dich Kyragan.
-Die Gören sind einfach verzogen
-*Niemand* zeigt mehr klar auf, was geht und was nicht. <- Aufpassen, Verallgemeinrung versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Wer kommt eigentlich auf die behämmerte Idee, dass es rein rechtlich möglich ist seine Eltern anzuzeigen weil man von Mami nen Ordnungsgong kassiert hat?

Tja da gibt es viele Eltern, die den "Ordnungsgong" zu einer regelrechten 20-Minuten-Ordnungsprügel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es gibt viele nicht radikale die sagen, lieber bauen 2000 Kinder Scheiss, statt dass ein Kind zu unrecht verprügelt wird. 
Ob dir das passt ? Ich glaube nicht, aber die Mehrheit wollte es so, ok ?.

Grüsse.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja aber auch dieser "Ordnungs-Gong" wird schnell mal zum Standart der Eltern
Wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt dann vermöbelt man das Kind halt und das geht weiter bis zum Hand auf die Herdplatte pressen und Kopf unter Wasser drücken.
Diese angebauten Agressionen werden dann in der Schule abgebaut. Die Schule trägt das Verhalten nach Hause und da gehts dann von vorne los.
Was resultiert daraus? -> Gewalt an Schulen
Meine Eltern hatten es nie nötig mich zu schlagen und ich bin trotzdem der Meinung sehr gute Manieren zu haben.

Es ist nicht immer so einfach wie ihr euch das an euren Stammtischen vorstellt.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja aber auch dieser "Ordnungs-Gong" wird schnell mal zum Standart der Eltern
> Wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt dann vermöbelt man das Kind halt und das geht weiter bis zum Hand auf die Herdplatte pressen und Kopf unter Wasser drücken.
> Diese angebauten Agressionen werden dann in der Schule abgebaut. Die Schule trägt das Verhalten nach Hause und da gehts dann von vorne los.
> Was resultiert daraus? -> Gewalt an Schulen
> ...


/sign


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Es ist nicht immer so einfach wie ihr euch das an euren Stammtischen vorstellt.



Oder villeicht eben doch^^. Man kann sich immer alles kompliziert machen, wenn man will.

Frage: Wieso steigt die Gewalt an den Schulen ?
Fragen dazu - 
-Steigt sie überhaupt ? 
-War es schon immer so ?
-Wenn nein, was machen wir anders
-An wem liegt es

Finde Objektive Antworten dazu die zu 100% stimmen, und wir sollten eine Antwort haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2009)

Eltern müssen ja nicht gleich zuschlagen um ihre Kinde rzu erziehen. Meine Eltern haben es auch ohne Schläge geschafft. Man muss für die eigenen Kinder eine Autoritätsperson darstellen, vor denen sie Respekt haben. Wenn diese Grundlage schon nicht vorhanden ist, dann werden Kinder auch nicht auf die Eltern hören, selbst wenn sie verbalen Ärger bekommen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Dezember 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Eltern müssen ja nicht gleich zuschlagen um ihre Kinde rzu erziehen. Meine Eltern haben es auch ohne Schläge geschafft. Man muss für die eigenen Kinder eine Autoritätsperson darstellen, vor denen sie Respekt haben. Wenn diese Grundlage schon nicht vorhanden ist, dann werden Kinder auch nicht auf die Eltern hören, selbst wenn sie verbalen Ärger bekommen.



/sign
meine eltern haben mich nie geschlagen, zum glück, und ich weiß trotzdem andere leute mit respekt zu behandeln


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ein ganzer Thread voller Vorurteile und Schnellschlüsse von Menschen die sich nicht annähernd mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen und lieber mit Schubladen um sich werfen...
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Musik hat mit dem ganzen Theater NICHTS zu tun. Die die sich durch Musik in irgendeiner Art und Weise dazu animieren lassen Randale zu machen, sind eh dumm genug das auch ohne diese zu tun.
> 
> ...



Was für ein saublödes Gewäsch.. Deine Erziehung der alten Schule, die du verniedlichst mit einem "Klaps" oder einer "ordnungsirgendwas" sind keine Erziehungsmethoden sondern ein Armutszeugnis der Eltern wenn sie überfordert sind. Was soll ein Kind daraus denn lernen? Wer fester zuschlägt hat Recht?  Super, das prägt fürs Leben. Und das Aufstehen für Ältere im Bus ist auch so extrem sinnvoll. Als wenn das irgendetwas aussagen würde. Was ein Quatsch.

Du hast eine vollkommen verquere Idee von Erziehung. Gewalt gegenüber Schutzbefohlenen, die sich nicht wehren können, ist nie, aber auch niemals eine legitime Form der Erziehung. Man kann einem Kind auch ohne Schläge beibringen was es darf und wsa nicht. Die Floskel, es hat mir auch nicht geschadet ist einfach so daher gesagt. Solange du kein psychologisches Profil vorlegst, ob mit dir tatsächlich alles in Ordnung ist oder was mit dir nicht stimmt, ist das einfach nur Geplapper.

Das eigentliche Problem der Gewalt bei Jugendlichen ist meiner Meinung nach sehr schwierig. Es gibt die Probleme der fehlenden Integration in die Gesellschaft, Perspektivlosigkeit, auch ist die heutige Welt wesentlich komplizierter als noch vor 20 Jahren, es fehlen auch echte Vorbilder an denen sich Jugendliche orientieren können usw..
Die Menge der Gewalttaten bei Jugendlichen ist laut polizeilichen Quellen auch nicht besonders gestiegen. Was gestiegen ist, ist die Brutalität, die in den Gewalttaten ausgeübt wird. Früher wurde sich geprügelt, heute sind sehr schnell Messer und andere Waffen im Spiel. (Aber das kommt bestimmt daher, dass die Kinder nicht genug geprügelt worden sind von den Eltern...)


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ein Prügelnder Emo oder Skater?HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LESEN GOTT NOCHMAL LEST RICHTIG!!!
Ich sagte ich habe noch nie solche gesehen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja das mit den Hoppern, bei uns sind es halt lauter Hoppies :/
Ich sag nur wie es bei mir aussieht, muss nicht überall gleich sein...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Oder villeicht eben doch^^. Man kann sich immer alles kompliziert machen, wenn man will.
> 
> Frage: Wieso steigt die Gewalt an den Schulen ?
> Fragen dazu -
> ...



diese antworten kann man aber nicht mal eben so beantworten
gerade deswegen ist es nicht leicht


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Der nächste der das Wort "Stammtischgerede" benutzt kriegt n Bierkrug an Kopp -.- das ist son tolles Wort das sich irgendwelche halbschlauen möchtegern Intellektuellen ausgedacht haben mit dem sie sich gern von der Masse abheben würden, achtung: Klappt nicht!

Es ist einfach so das die Gewalt überall steigt und ja Hip Hoper sind definitiv aggressiver als Metaler, genau so wie Faschos und Punks aggressiver (gut letztere jetzt nicht zwingend) sind als Metaler oder sonst irgend ne Jugendgruppe, ich hab bei gut 11 Jahren Schulzeit nie einen Metaler oder irgendwas "gemässigtes" rumpöbeln gesehen, hingegen Faschos, Punks und "Gangstas" und co kg immer mal wieder. Logisch gibts überall Ausnahmen doch der Eindruck ist halt von der Allgemeinheit abhängig. Und ja auch Blackmetal texte sind z.t. hart an der Grenze, wo früher noch Ozzy Ozzbourne der Schocker war steht heute Zeug wie "DSBM" oder "NSBM" für den Hobbyfascho von heute. Oder auch Filme wie Saw und Hostel gehören verboten, Saw 1 ging noch halbwegs aber der ganze Rest ist einfach nur noch eine sinnlose Aneinanderreihung von Gewalt, Blut, Verstümmelung und co, sorry wer sowas als genial und "eloquent" bezeichnet ist einfach nur primitiv oder hirnrissig, ja das ist ne Verallgemeinerung und dazu stehe ich! Btw ist der Spruch "Verallgemeinerung ist das schlimmste was es gibt" selber eine Verallgemeinerung. 

Vorallem gibts heutzutage in Deutschland und in anderen Europa Länder einfach nur noch Lehrer die bei jedem an das Gute glauben, nie durchgreifen und immer den Spruch A) "Er wurde nicht richtig integriert" oder "Er hats halt schwer zuhause" oder C) "Wir können ihn nicht bestrafen, das wäre unmenschlich" bringen. Wie sagt man so schön "Nur ein geprügelter Hund lernt zu folgen." Ich will damit nicht sagen man soll die Jugendlichen schlagen, ich meine damit mehr man sollte einfach mal durchgreifen und anstelle jemanden zu verwarnen einfach den Täter mal direkt zur Hilfe beim Hauswart verdonnern oder ihn gleich von der Schule werfen, wenn man das ganze in der Politik auch mal durchziehen würde würde das ganze System funktionieren.

Beispiel: Schüler A hat Schüler B aus Grund Z spitalreif geprügelt. Da er früher schon solchen Scheiss getan hat wird er das letzte mal verwarnt.
Variante A -> er hats gerafft, was gelernt und tuts nichtmehr
Variante B -> er fliegt von der Schule
Variante heute -> er ist son armer Kerl, das können wir doch nicht machen, willste nochn Guzzi lieber Hooligan?
Folge der Variante B -> er wird nie was wirklich tolles werden, das einzige was er halt kann ist sich prügeln, folge er wird irgendwo bei ner richtig üblen Schlägerei verhaftet
Variante A -> Er lernts endlich und macht was aus seinem Leben (Sozialhilfe gibts genug)
Variante B -> Er landet im Knast, Thema beendet!
Variante heute -> er ist son armer Kerl, das können wir doch nicht machen, willst noch bissl Sozialhilfegeld du armer?

....


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vorallem gibts heutzutage in Deutschland und in anderen Europa Länder einfach nur noch Lehrer die bei jedem an das Gute glauben, nie durchgreifen und immer den Spruch A) "Er wurde nicht richtig integriert" oder "Er hats halt schwer zuhause" oder C) "Wir können ihn nicht bestrafen, das wäre unmenschlich" bringen. Wie sagt man so schön "Nur ein geprügelter Hund lernt zu folgen." Ich will damit nicht sagen man soll die Jugendlichen schlagen, ich meine damit mehr man sollte einfach mal durchgreifen und anstelle jemanden zu verwarnen einfach den Täter mal direkt zur Hilfe beim Hauswart verdonnern oder ihn gleich von der Schule werfen, wenn man das ganze in der Politik auch mal durchziehen würde würde das ganze System funktionieren.



Da gibt es ein Problem... Lehrer dürfen das NICHT mehr... eben weil genug Sandalentragende Hanfwestenbesitzer immer so eine hirnrissige scheiße verzapfen und/oder andere Eltern ab und an sogar mit Anwalt gegen solche Strafen vorgehen etc.
Du weißt garnicht was Eltern für einen Streß und Aufstand machen, wenn man "Ihren lieben Max" bestraft!
"Er wäre ja eh nicht so" und der Lehrer "mag ihn nur nicht und lügt" und andere solche Spirenzken!

Das ist das Problem daran! Einerseits beschwert sich diese gottverdammt dämliche Gesellschaft darüber das alles verroht und pipapo und andererseits springen sie aber auch im Rechteck, wenn andere versuchen ihr verkorkstes Lendengezücht in die Schranken zu weisen!


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

Begreift es doch endlich^^
Dass manche Eltern so überzogen reagieren, kommt daher, dass sie in der Schule grundlos verprügelt worden sind. Eine, die ich kenne, musste sich immer mit dem Schienbein auf hohe metal Lineale Knien, die ganze Lektion, falls sie etwas verbrochen hatte, oder auch einfach so, wenn der Lehrer sie nicht mochte.
Sie würde, falls ihr Kind bestraft wird, sicher ausrasten und das Gegenteil behaupten.
Ist doch ganz normal. Da kommt es nicht darauf an, ob das Kind wirklich Blödsinn gemacht hat. Das ist noch der unvollendete Kampf der Schüler (die jetzt Erwachsen sind) gegen die Lehrerschaft (die es jetzt nicht mehr so gibt).


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mir die ganzen zwanzigjährigen Poster hier so ansehe, die sich offen für Gewalt als legitime Form der Erziehung aussprechen, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Dieses Thema auf so einem Stammtischniveau zu diskutieren ist eine Farce.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Dieses Thema auf so einem *Stammtischniveau* zu diskutieren ist eine Farce.


Das ist aber ein billiger Provokationsversuch ;D
*Bierkrug an den Kopf werf*


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein billiger Provokationsversuch ;D
> *Bierkrug an den Kopf werf*


Der Nächste kriegt n 5l Feldschlösschen Fass an den Kopf!

Ja Selor, das meine ich damit, ich bin sicher nicht für Prügelstrafen, aber die Lehrer dürfen heute einfach massiv zu wenig und die Intelligenz und Vernuft der Eltern hat irgendwie massiv abgenommen in den letzten 15 Jahren...


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein billiger Provokationsversuch ;D
> *Bierkrug an den Kopf werf*



War nicht als solcher gemeint.. zumindest nicht primär. Aber wie lächerlich ist es denn bitte, wenn 18-20 jährige Poster, die selbst noch in der Erziehung durch Eltern/Schule/Ausbildung etc stecken sich so dermassen altklug zu Erziehungsmethoden äussern, die sie selber gar nicht beurteilen können weil ihnen einfach die Distanz fehlt? Man kann natürlich auch in so einem Alter so ein Thema diskutieren, aber dann bitte mit logisch nachvollziehbaren Fakten. Und eine Behauptung mit einem "selbsterlebten" hinkonstruierten Beispiel als der unumstösslichen Begründung für die Richtigkeit ist mal einfach ne glatte 6.

Das Thema Gewalt an Schulen und Gewalt unter Jungendlichen ist ein breit gefächertes Thema, das meiner Meinung nach hochkomplex ist und in fast allen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft seine Ursachen hat. Das auf so einem Niveau zu diskutieren mit Scheuklappen links und rechts und aufgeschnappten unreflektierten Meinungen von Eltern oder anderen Erwachsenen ist Stammtischniveau. Wem der Begriff nicht gefällt soll anfangen zu argumentieren und weniger nachplappern.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (30. Dezember 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Also ich habe von dieser Gewalt noch nie etwas mitbekommen O.o
> In dem Viertel, in dem ich zur Schule gehe gibts 2 Gymnasien (auf eines davon gehe ich), die sich ein Gebiet teilen, eine Grundschule und eine Hauptschule, die auch nicht weit entfernt sind.
> Prügeleien oder so habe ich nie mitbekommen, alles friedlich und spießig :>
> Das Klischee des brutalen Hauptschülers kann ich nicht verstehen.
> ...




Ich hab das mit dem "ichgehaufdiehauptschuleichhauallesklein" klischee auch nie verstanden bis ich mal mit nem freund GRUNDLOS wirklich grundlos wir sind nur von der schule zum essen gelaufen einfach so dumm angeredet wurde und dann hat er auch angefangen rumzuschubsen usw...

ich hätts ja verstanden wenn wir was getan hätten wie "eh dummkopf blabla..." aber wirklich garnix 

und mittlerweile seh ich sowas oft und lach mir innerlich ein ab wenn man zb auf nem gehweg läuft und dann kommt ne gruppe con "coooolen leuten" einem entgegen man macht sich natürlich klein und will schauen das jeder platz hat auf dem gehweg und man macht sich sebst klein und die machen sich "extrabreit" so sinnloses zeug echt -.-

aber so wie ich das mitbekomm (hauptschule direkt neben unserer sogar eigentlich ein haus) "muss" man um da ansehen zu bekommen mindestens 1 anderen schüler fertigmachen.


edit: Heute mittag war ich bei meiner oma und da war besuch da und dann haben die irgendwie über sowas geredet und dann hat der andere gesagt das es vielleicht auch daran liegt das die jugendlichen zu viel "zeit und energie" haben früher wars ja ned selten das man dem vatti nach der schule noch in der wekrstatt geholfen hat oder so...


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> War nicht als solcher gemeint.. zumindest nicht primär. Aber wie lächerlich ist es denn bitte, wenn 18-20 jährige Poster, die selbst noch in der Erziehung durch Eltern/Schule/Ausbildung etc stecken sich so dermassen altklug zu Erziehungsmethoden äussern, die sie selber gar nicht beurteilen können weil ihnen einfach die Distanz fehlt? Man kann natürlich auch in so einem Alter so ein Thema diskutieren, aber dann bitte mit logisch nachvollziehbaren Fakten. Und eine Behauptung mit einem "selbsterlebten" hinkonstruierten Beispiel als der unumstösslichen Begründung für die Richtigkeit ist mal einfach ne glatte 6.
> 
> Das Thema Gewalt an Schulen und Gewalt unter Jungendlichen ist ein breit gefächertes Thema, das meiner Meinung nach hochkomplex ist und in fast allen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft seine Ursachen hat. Das auf so einem Niveau zu diskutieren mit Scheuklappen links und rechts und aufgeschnappten unreflektierten Meinungen von Eltern oder anderen Erwachsenen ist Stammtischniveau. Wem der Begriff nicht gefällt soll anfangen zu argumentieren und weniger nachplappern.


Verzeihung das ich es wage mir Gedanken über das Leben und die Welt ansich zu machen und das ich es gewagt habe frei zu denken da ich erst 18 Kerzen ausblasen durfte, ich bin sicher du mit deinen 30, 40 oder 50 Kerzen hast da ein besseres Recht drauf!

Du bist genau das extreme Gegenteil von irgendwelchen Hanfwesten Lehrern...


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Verzeihung das ich es wage mir Gedanken über das Leben und die Welt ansich zu machen und das ich es gewagt habe frei zu denken da ich erst 18 Kerzen ausblasen durfte, ich bin sicher du mit deinen 30, 40 oder 50 Kerzen hast da ein besseres Recht drauf!
> 
> Du bist genau das extreme Gegenteil von irgendwelchen Hanfwesten Lehrern...




Dann mach dir Gedanken und plappere nicht so einen Blödsinn in dem Thread. Wenn du aber noch nicht einmal fähig bist, dich mit ernstgemeinter Kritik auseinanderzusetzen, dann frage ich mich allerdings was für einen Nährwert deine Beträge hier haben sollen, ausser dein Beleidgtsein zur Schau zu stellen wie hier gerade.

Du machst dir keine Gedanken über irgendetwas, du plapperst das nach, was du irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast. Deine Beträge haben die geistige Tiefe einer Pfütze und das ist bei einem solchen Thema leider etwas zu wenig. Also gib dir mehr Mühe. Das sollte man von einem 18 jährigen erwarten dürfen.

Hanfwesten Lehrer? WTF!!??


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Du bist so ein typisches Beispiel was ich mit den Leuten meine die "Stammtischgerede" benutzen. Du denkst echt nur weil du älter bist ist deine Meinung die richtige und ich habe keine Ahnung vom Leben? Du tust mir echt leid, hoffentlich werd ich nie so! Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht und ich plappere definitiv nichts nach so wie gewisse andere Leute in dem Thread die hier einen auf "Ich bin 30 und eidg. diplomierter Professor im Wichtigtun" machen 

-.- solche "Erwachsenen" (Obwohl du eigentlich für mich richtig kindisch und intolerant bist) gehen mir dermassen auf die 12 -.-


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist so ein typisches Beispiel was ich mit den Leuten meine die "Stammtischgerede" benutzen. Du denkst echt nur weil du älter bist ist deine Meinung die richtige und ich habe keine Ahnung vom Leben? Du tust mir echt leid, hoffentlich werd ich nie so! Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht und ich plappere definitiv nichts nach so wie gewisse andere Leute in dem Thread die hier einen auf "Ich bin 30 und eidg. diplomierter Professor im Wichtigtun" machen
> 
> -.- solche "Erwachsenen" (Obwohl du eigentlich für mich richtig kindisch und intolerant bist) gehen mir dermassen auf die 12 -.-


Ums intolerant sein gehts hier doch gar nicht oO


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist so ein typisches Beispiel was ich mit den Leuten meine die "Stammtischgerede" benutzen. Du denkst echt nur weil du älter bist ist deine Meinung die richtige und ich habe keine Ahnung vom Leben? Du tust mir echt leid, hoffentlich werd ich nie so! Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht und ich plappere definitiv nichts nach so wie gewisse andere Leute in dem Thread die hier einen auf "Ich bin 30 und eidg. diplomierter Professor im Wichtigtun" machen
> 
> -.- solche "Erwachsenen" (Obwohl du eigentlich für mich richtig kindisch und intolerant bist) gehen mir dermassen auf die 12 -.-




Ja dann schau dir mal deine geistreichen Posts hier an.
Neben platten Aussagen, die vollkommen unbegründet von dir in den Raum gestellt werden wie, Hip Hopper sind aggressiver als Metaller, bringst du dann in einem Nebensatz auch noch Faschisten und Punks unter. Konstruierst in deinem Beispiel zum Schluss noch so viel Polemik dazu, dass man sich nur mit Grauen abwenden kann. Dein ganzer Text, der sich mit dem Thema hier befasst ist grottenschlecht, weil er einfach vollkommen undurchdacht, unrefklektiert und kindisch naiv ist.

Dieser Post hier oben von dir hat die geistige Reife eines Teenies - höchstens - "du aber noch viel mehr"-Sätze noch nicht einmal das. Wenn du ernst genommen werden willst, dann würde ich dir raten weniger um dich zu treten nur weil einer "böse zu dir" ist und es mal mit Argumenten zu versuchen und den anderen zu widerlegen. Just saying..  
(das hat auch nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, nur mit geistiger Reife und Intellekt. Beides ist unabhängig vom Alter) Ansonsten bleibt das was du schreibst eben auf Stammtischniveau.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ja dann schau dir mal deine geistreichen Posts hier an.
> Neben platten Aussagen, die vollkommen unbegründet von dir in den Raum gestellt werden wie, Hip Hopper sind aggressiver als Metaller


Ich lebe seit 15 Jahren mit solchen Leuten und kann das ebenfalls bezeugen. Ich und Thoor haben es also miterlebt und geben unsre persönliche Meinung ab. Du hingegen, kannst gar nicht wissen, wie es zB. hier in der Schweiz ist. 
Deine Gedanken sind sehr stark mit Vorurteilen gepflastert mein Lieber :<


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich lebe seit 15 Jahren mit solchen Leuten und kann das ebenfalls bezeugen. Ich und Thoor haben es also miterlebt und geben unsre persönliche Meinung ab. Du hingegen, kannst gar nicht wissen, wie es zB. hier in der Schweiz ist.
> Deine Gedanken sind sehr stark mit Vorurteilen gepflastert mein Lieber :<




Ach und wo habe ich Vorurteile?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ach und wo habe ich Vorurteile?



 "Man kann natürlich auch in so einem Alter so ein Thema diskutieren, aber dann bitte mit logisch nachvollziehbaren Fakten."

Thoor macht dies in diesem Thread, aber dir ist eigentlich egal was er schreibt, du wirst sowieso etwas finden, woran du meckern kannst.


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> "Man kann natürlich auch in so einem Alter so ein Thema diskutieren, aber dann bitte mit logisch nachvollziehbaren Fakten."
> 
> Thoor macht dies in diesem Thread, aber dir ist eigentlich egal was er schreibt, du wirst sowieso etwas finden, woran du meckern kannst.




Ist dir das Wort Vorurteil überhaupt ein Begriff? Ganz ehrlich.. ich bin entsetzt..

So und dann mal zum "Diskussionsstil mit Fakten" von Thoor..

Der Einfachheit mal nur das Beispiel vom Schluss - Multiquotes ftl



Thoor schrieb:


> Vorallem gibts heutzutage in Deutschland und in anderen Europa Länder einfach nur noch Lehrer die bei jedem an das Gute glauben, nie durchgreifen und immer den Spruch A) "Er wurde nicht richtig integriert" oder "Er hats halt schwer zuhause" oder C) "Wir können ihn nicht bestrafen, das wäre unmenschlich" bringen. Wie sagt man so schön "Nur ein geprügelter Hund lernt zu folgen." Ich will damit nicht sagen man soll die Jugendlichen schlagen, ich meine damit mehr man sollte einfach mal durchgreifen und anstelle jemanden zu verwarnen einfach den Täter mal direkt zur Hilfe beim Hauswart verdonnern oder ihn gleich von der Schule werfen, wenn man das ganze in der Politik auch mal durchziehen würde würde das ganze System funktionieren.



So und jetzt stellen wir uns mal gemeinsam die Frage, was machen wir mit einem Jugendlichen, der in irgendeiner Weise auffällig geworden ist. Laut Toor einfach am besten von der Schule werfen. Ja, Hurra!! Was für eine wirklich einfache und geniale Lösung. Man wälzt das Problem einfach von sich ab. Dann existiert es nicht mehr. Es wird sich schon irgendwer anderes damit befassen. Aber es gibt auch Schulen, die den ganzen Bodensatz aufnehmen müssen, die sogenannten Schulen für Schwererziehbare bzw Sonderschulen bei denen funktioniert das nicht mehr so einfach. Aber da machen dann die Schüler Hofdienst wie Thoor vorgeschlagen hat. Das ist jetzt bitte an welcher Stelle genau durchdacht?



Thoor schrieb:


> Beispiel: Schüler A hat Schüler B aus Grund Z spitalreif geprügelt. Da er früher schon solchen Scheiss getan hat wird er das letzte mal verwarnt.
> Variante A -> er hats gerafft, was gelernt und tuts nichtmehr
> Variante B -> er fliegt von der Schule
> Variante heute -> er ist son armer Kerl, das können wir doch nicht machen, willste nochn Guzzi lieber Hooligan?
> ...



Die Beispiele oben sind so furchtbar, dass man sie am besten ignorieren sollte aber gut..
Variante C ist anscheinend immer Thoors Kritik am Jetzt Zustand, A und B sind für ihn gute Alternativen.
Variante A ist die nicht näher ausgeführte Wunderheilung zum wertvollen Mitglied der gesellschaft
Variante B ist Abschieben von der Schule (Gratulation. Damit wird man einem Jugendlichen bestimmt die fehlende pädagogische Hilfestellung geben, die er braucht. Am besten man steckt ihn dann sofort in den Knast wie im zweiten Beispiel auch vorgeschlagen.

Die Varianten C sind dann als Kririk so dermassen polemisch, dass ich nur lachen kann. Was hat Sozialgeld mit dieser Diskussion zu tun? Und was hat der Begriff Hooligan hier verloren?

Das da oben ist eine argumentative 6 und wenn du da anderer Meinung bist, dann hat ein Diskutieren solch eines Themas keinen Sinn


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Du hast nicht begriffen um was es geht, ich habe damit gemeint heutzutage gibt es mehr extremere Strömungen (Seien es irgendwelche Hip Hop Fans, Rassisten, Skins, Hooligans oder Punks) wobei die Metaller noch eher gemässigt sind und man anhand der Art und Weise der Musik wohl eher das Gegenteil vermuten könnte....

Und das du entsetzt bist juckt mich ca so viel wie wenn mein Nachbar meint er schäme sich wegen der Minarett Initiative für die Schweiz, also gar nicht, nichts als heisse Luft.

Achja, jetzt wirst du auch noch beleidigend, toll bist du wirklich! Mein "Text" war weder grottig noch sonstwas, und jemand wie DU kann das definitiv nicht beurteilen du hast wohl kaum Lyrik, Poesie, Satzbau und Grammatik studiert, oder doch? Und jetzt hör bitte auf auf mir rumzuhacken und erzähl uns lieber was aus deiner ach so grossen, weisen und tollen Lebenserfahrung, denn das einzige was du bisher gemacht hast was einfach nur persönliches Hickhack und DAS ist kindisch!

Zu dem "Geschriebenen" von Corak:

Dann machen wir halt weiter wie bisher, das ist ne ganz tolle Idee, jeder kann tun und lassen was er will, pöbel, Leute zusammenschlagen etc etc etc am Ende sagt man einfach "Ja ist haltn armer Junge ne?" Erinnert mich irgendwie gerade an das Paradebeispiel mit Gadaffi, jojo wir tun nix dergleichen dann bermerkts auch niemand! Evtl. mal handeln statt immer nur rumzulabern, und den Schwanz einzuziehen... gibt evtl noch andere alternativen, aber wie du schon gesagt hast bin ich kein Pädagoge ich habe einzig und alleine meine Meinung gesagt und wie es auf mich wirkt, aber auf dich Herr Professor mit Harvard Abschluss wirkt das natürlich anderst!

Und zu dem ganzen Rest kann ich nur sagen: Ich werde nicht bezahlt die Probleme zu lösen, ich habe lediglich meine Meinung zur Diskussion beigetragen und gesagt was mir nicht passt, alles andere ist nicht mein Problem es sei denn ich steige in die Poltik ein und ändere etwas. 

Ich nehme deine 6 mal als Schweizer 6 und bedanke mich für die Bestnote, für dein Geschreibsel da kriegste ne deutsche 6 aufgrund von einfach sinnlosem Inhalt und der Verdrehung von jedem Wort...


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du hast nicht begriffen um was es geht, ich habe damit gemeint heutzutage gibt es mehr extremere Strömungen (Seien es irgendwelche Hip Hop Fans, Rassisten, Skins, Hooligans oder Punks) wobei die Metaller noch eher gemässigt sind und man anhand der Art und Weise der Musik wohl eher das Gegenteil vermuten könnte....
> 
> Und das du entsetzt bist juckt mich ca so viel wie wenn mein Nachbar meint er schäme sich wegen der Minarett Initiative für die Schweiz, also gar nicht, nichts als heisse Luft.
> 
> Achja, jetzt wirst du auch noch beleidigend, toll bist du wirklich! Mein "Text" war weder grottig noch sonstwas, und jemand wie DU kann das definitiv nicht beurteilen du hast wohl kaum Lyrik, Poesie, Satzbau und Grammatik studiert, oder doch? Und jetzt hör bitte auf auf mir rumzuhacken und erzähl uns lieber was aus deiner ach so grossen, weisen und tollen Lebenserfahrung, denn das einzige was du bisher gemacht hast was einfach nur persönliches Hickhack und DAS ist kindisch!




So, jetzt beruhige dich mal und fang mal an zu lesen auch wenn es dir schwer fällt.
Der Grund weshalb dein Text grottig ist liest du oben. Nur die schlimmsten Dinge mal rausgschrieben. Wie lange willst du jetzt noch den beleidigten Jungen spielen? Warum man Gramatik, Poesie oder Lyrik studiert haben muss um eine Diskussion zu einem Thema mit dir zu führen, möchte ich gar nicht wissen, wahrscheinlich würde ich das sowieso nicht verstehen, wie auch den Kommentar zur Minarettdiskusion in der Schweiz ("Hallo, ich weiss was" ?) Und was zum Teufel hat Gadafi in diesem Thema zu suchen? Weisst du überhaupt so ungefähr was du sagen willst? 

Und nein, wir sollten definitiv NICHT weitermachen wie bisher. Die Festellung, dass deine Posts  Murx sind bedeutet nicht zwangsgläufig, dass man dann GAR NICHTS tun sollte. Aber um etwas Sinnvolles und auch Wirkungsvolles tun zu können sollte man erstmal Ursachenforschung betreiben. Denn erst wenn man die Ursachen für die Aggresion von Jugendlichen kennt kann man auch die Ursachen abstellen oder den Betroffenen helfen. Und die Ursachen sind wohl etwas komplexer als simples Hören von Hip Hop. Man muss ganz im Gegenteil wesentlich mehr tun.


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> So, jetzt beruhige dich mal und fang mal an zu lesen auch wenn es dir schwer fällt.
> Der Grund weshalb dein Text grottig ist liest du oben. Nur die schlimmsten Dinge mal rausgschrieben. Wie lange willst du jetzt noch den beleidigten Jungen spielen? Warum man Gramatik, Poesie oder Lyrik studiert haben muss um eine Diskussion zu einem Thema mit dir zu führen, möchte ich gar nicht wissen, wahrscheinlich würde ich das sowieso nicht verstehen, wie auch den Kommentar zur Minarettdiskusion in der Schweiz ("Hallo, ich weiss was" ?) Und was zum Teufel hat Gadafi in diesem Thema zu suchen? Weisst du überhaupt so ungefähr was du sagen willst?


Warum sollte mir lesen schwerfallen? 11 Jahre Schule haben gereicht dafür, ich habs nicht nötig noch an ne Uni zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du schon austeilst musst du auch einstecken können.

Ich spiele nicht den beleidigten Jungen, ich sage dir nur das du einfach nur n arroganter und vermutlich zu unrecht eingebildeter Mensch bist. Jeder hat das Recht darauf seine Meinung kundzutun, erstrecht in einem MMO Forum, dafür benötigt man nicht unbedigt irgend nen Abschluss (Hübsche Steilvorlage für dich für n weiterer doofer Spruch a la "sieht man dir hahahaha" -.-) Mein Text ist nicht grottig, du findest ihn grottig. Und zum Thema Minarettdiskussion sag ich mal nix gibt schon genug Threads war nur n theatralischer Vergleich für dich das es mich ehrlich gesagt nen Dreck interessiert ob du schockiert bsit oder nicht. Gadaffi hat sehr viel mit dem Thema zu tun. Gadaffis Sohn hat in 2 europäischen Ländern seine Frau spitalreif geschlagen. Das ist ein Verbrechen in diesen Ländern, ergo gehört er auch nach dem Gesetz bestraft da er keine diplomatische Immunität besitzt. Aber die Regierungen und praktisch die ganze Welt kuschen weil sein lieber Herr Vater soviel Einfluss hat. Genau das gleiche geht an den Schulen ab, Angst vor den Eltern das die irgendwelche Schritte ergreifen weil es ihnen nicht passt wie ihr Söhnchen behandelt wird, das er evtl. wirklich mal schuldig ist daran denkt man nicht!


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum sollte mir lesen schwerfallen? 11 Jahre Schule haben gereicht dafür, ich habs nicht nötig noch an ne Uni zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habe selten so ein blödes Geschwätz in diesem Forum gelesen und das heisst für Buffed schon etwas..


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

Sorry mit so doofen, eingebildeten Leuten wie dir kann ich einfach nicht da steigt die Wut empor... ich hoffe du brichst dir nix wenn du von deinem hohen Ross runterfällst und merkst das es nur n oller Esel war

bye.

/e ich vermisse übrigens deine ach so tollen und geliebten Argumente 

Zitat u machst dir keine Gedanken über irgendetwas, du plapperst das nach, was du irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast. Deine Beträge haben die geistige Tiefe einer Pfütze und das ist bei einem solchen Thema leider etwas zu wenig. Also gib dir mehr Mühe. Das sollte man von einem 18 jährigen erwarten dürfen. Zitat Ende.

Gut nacht und dir trotzdemn frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## corak (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Sorry mit so doofen, eingebildeten Leuten wie dir kann ich einfach nicht da steigt die Wut empor... ich hoffe du brichst dir nix wenn du von deinem hohen Ross runterfällst und merkst das es nur n oller Esel war
> 
> bye.



Welch harte Beleidigung. Werd erwachsen Kind.


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Welch harte Beleidigung. Werd erwachsen Kind.


Du bist hier der Meister im "seichte" Beleidigungen austeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe dich nicht beleidigt du mich hingegen schon, darum denke ich ehrlich gesagt das du die geistige Reife eines 14 jährigen hast, du kannst nichts als meckern meckern meckern irgendwas in den Raum pflanzen, stur behaupten es sei perfekt argumentiert und wenn du ganz gut aufgelegt bist verdrehst du noch paar Worte, wow, wirklich das was ich mir von einer Person in einer angeblichen Vorbildsfunktion erwarte!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht darauf seine Meinung kundzutun



Aber du willst Leute mit Bierkrügen erschlagen, weil sie das Wort Stammtischgerede benutzen?
Es ist halt meine Meinung, ich will mich damit nicht abheben sondern einfach mal kundtun das solche pauschalen Lösungen uns nicht ins Paradies bringen.
Ich verbiete Menschen doch nicht ein Wort zu benutzen nur weil ich nicht dagegen Argumentieren kann.
Posts ala "Geben wir den Kindern eins ordentlich hinter die Löffel dann is ruh" sind einfach Stammtischniveau und zwar unterster Schublade.
Sowas lässt sich schnell mal daherlabern aber wirklich Gedanken gemacht hat man sich nicht.
Ein Grund deinerseits angreifend zu werden ist das nicht.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (30. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so ein blödes Geschwätz in diesem Forum gelesen und das heisst für Buffed schon etwas..



Ein kluger Typ namens Davatar hat 'mal etwas gesagt von wegen :"Ich hasse Leute die sagen, dass deine Meinung schlecht ist, ohne genau zu sagen, was daran schlecht sein soll" <- Grobes Zitat aus meinen Gedanken.
Ich muss da zustimmen =)

Edhit sagt: Nun ist Schluss, Casual, Thoor, Corak, aufhören !
Die letzten Kommentare hier waren nur Versuche sich gegenseitig fertig zu machen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Dezember 2009)

Nunja, obwohl ich nicht alle Beiträge brav durchgelesen habe, traue ich mich mal suf ein Wort. 

Um mit etwas völlig anderem anzufangen. Jungs lieben es generell zu raufen, zu toben und halt seine Kraft zu nutzen. Ich habe mir oft gewünscht, einfach mal ne Runde übeer die Schuldächer zu spatzieren und zu klettern (Sofern Physisch möglich xD ). Aber irgenwie darf man das nicht!
Man darf keine Energie zeigen! Und wenn, dann nur im Sportunterricht, wenns der Lehrer verlangt! 
Ein Duell zwischen zwei Knaben wird sofort dem Lehrer gemeldet und sie werden Nachsitzen oder so. Alles was Spass macht, oder wo man sein maskuline Seite zeigen kann, wird an den heutigen Schulen Verboten oder Untergraben.
Man bezeichnet soetwas heutzutage als Krankheit. Im Ernst. Man verschreibt sogar Pillen den Kindern, weil sie "hyperaktiv" sind! (Fachbegriff vergessen) :/

Wenn man sich anschaut, aus der Sicht des Lehrers.
Der Lehrer hat einen immens schwierigen Auftrag zu erfüllen. Mission Impossible!
Er soll eine Bande von 15-40 Kindern, welche jeder einen eigenen Charakter und Gefühle hat, durch die Schule erfolgreich zu führen. Mathe, Deutsch, Geschichte und Geographie, sowie Englisch und Französisch müssen kleine Kinder, mit Alter von 12 Jahren lernen. 
Also muss der Lehrer irgendwie Struktur schaffen. Einen Raum schaffen, wo sich Kinder konzentrieren können, und ihre Arbeiten erledigen können.
Um dies durchzuführen haben sie verschiedene Methoden. Aber meist läuft es so hinaus. 
Du darfst nichtlaut herum schreien. Du darfst nicht Rennen. Du darfst keinen Blödsinn anstellen. Du darfst nicht herumturnen. Du darfst kein Kaugummi kauen (bei uns zumindest). usw. 
Eine Liste von Regeln, welche den Kinder verbietet, Kinder zu sein. Sondern ihnen lehrt, was die Gesellschaft will:

Verweichlichte brave Muttersöhnchen.
...ups... ich suche mir ein "korrekteres" Wort:
Anpassungsfähige Menschen

Sie wollen (und dass ist durchaus positiv gemeint), dass die Kinder später in der heutigen harten grauen Welt überleben. Und dafür müssen sie en Anforderungen gewachsen sein. 

Aber wo bleibt da noch die Kindheit? Darf ich mich nicht beschweren, wenn mir jemand auf den Fuss steht, weil es ja eh alle so machen? Darf ich nicht im Schlamm mit meinen Freunden spielen, weil wir danach eh nur stinken würden? 
Ist es verboten, wild zu sein und etwas verwegenes zu machen?


Es ist doch so. Wenn die Lehrer aussuchen könnten, würden sie nur Mädchen unterrichten.
Warum? Nein, nicht wegen den *hust*Brüsten. Sondern weil Mädchen brav und gehochsam sind. Sie sind einfacher zu erziehen. Sie hören besser zu. Erledigen ihre Aufgaben besser.
Jungs aber machen hinsichtlich auf ihrer Mission Impossible nur Probleme. Sie streiten, zanken und kneifen sich, wo sie nur können. Widersetzen sich Autoritätspersonen. Machen Fehler, wo sie können und sind schwer zu belehren.

Dem Jungen wird in der Schule nicht beigebracht, seinem Mann zu stehen. Sich zu wehren für seine Überzeugung. Für das, was er richtig hält. Man möchte doch lieber, dass er es einfach akzeptiert und keine Probleme macht.

Ich wünschte mir, die Gesellschaft würde die Wildheit eines Jungen/Mannes nicht versuchen einzusperren. Sondern versuchen sie zu akzeptieren, zu bändigen und richtig zu nutzen.



...Meine Gedanken machen Sprünge. Vllt sind meine Satzpassagen nicht leicht verständlich :/ Ich hoffe aber, dass ihr es schlussendlich versteht. Ich selbst bin aufgewachsen, mit dem Gefühl in der Welt alleine zu stehen. Entweder du schmwimmst mit dem Strom, oder du gehst unter...

Aber vergisst nie. 
Wenn man nicht gegen den Strom schwimmt, wird man die Quelle nie erreichen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Dezember 2009)

Will was hinzufügen. Da man in der heutigen Welt ja so berschränkt wird, seine Energie zu nutzen, kann halt die Gewalt seine Mitmenschen treffen. Man ist frustriert, in diesem Leben so wenig Möglichkeiten zu haben. Immer Regeln einhalten und tun, was man sagt. Und ab und zu verspürt man das gefühl, sich abreagieren zu müssen. Und da kanns Menschen treffen.

Aber es kann auch sein, dass man nach Macht strebt.und in der Schule hat das Ellbogenprinzip festgefahren, welche von den Eltern vorgemacht wurden. Entweder du machst den anderen fertig, oder du wirst selber fertig gemacht.

Und solange man keine andere Alternative kennt, wird man mit dem bewährtem weitermachen. Ellbogen ausfahren.


----------



## Seph018 (31. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aber vergisst nie.
> Wenn man nicht gegen den Strom schwimmt, wird man die Quelle nie erreichen.



Der Satz ist ja süß :3
Zum Thema. Wird schon halbwegs stimmen was ihr da so plappert *g*


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte mir, die Gesellschaft würde die Wildheit eines Jungen/Mannes nicht versuchen einzusperren. Sondern versuchen sie zu akzeptieren, zu bändigen und richtig zu nutzen.



Wie willst du das bewerkstelligen? Für sowas gibt es Freizeit und Pausen.
Die Kinder sollen etwas lernen und dafür gibt es Richtlinien und da wird leider halt auf Individualität geschissen. So ist es. So bleibt es. Man überlebt es.

Wenn du deinen "Mann" stehen willst kannst du in den Wald gehen und von Bären lernen, wie man Fische im Bach fängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (31. Dezember 2009)

Es braucht richtige Männer, die einem Jungen zeigen, was ein mann ausmacht, bzw. ihn selber zum Mann macht.
Das kannste nicht von ner Frau oder einem Studenten lernen. Nein, dass lernt man nur von richtigen Männern.


----------



## Ykon (31. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es braucht richtige Männer, die einem Jungen zeigen, was ein mann ausmacht, bzw. ihn selber zum Mann macht.
> Das kannste nicht von ner Frau oder einem Studenten lernen. Nein, dass lernt man nur von richtigen Männern.



Danke, das hat mir gereicht, um die Diskussion hier zu beenden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ellbogenprinzip



und ich denke hier sind wir an einem knackpunkt angelangt
die gesellschaft lässt es ja garnicht mehr anders zu
heutzutage ist jeder ein potenzieller konkurrent, in hinsicht auf geld und erfolg, den man ausstechen muss (das schlägt sich vor allem in verbaler gewalt nieder)


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Wow... da fallen mir einige Sachen ein, die ich sagen will... ich weiß gar nciht, wo ich anfangen soll...



> Dem Jungen wird in der Schule nicht beigebracht, seinem Mann zu stehen. Sich zu wehren für seine Überzeugung. Für das, was er richtig hält. Man möchte doch lieber, dass er es einfach akzeptiert und keine Probleme macht.


Also können sich Männer nur durch Fäuste wehren und nicht durch Worte? Dann unterstellst du Männern aber ein echt schlechtes Zeugnis. Ich denke kein Lehrer hat etwas gegen eine lebhafte Diskussion und wenn du das als "verweichlicht" ansiehst einen Streit ohne Fäuste auszutragen, dann hast du meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein Problem.



> Wenn man sich anschaut, aus der Sicht des Lehrers.
> Der Lehrer hat einen immens schwierigen Auftrag zu erfüllen. Mission Impossible!
> Er soll eine Bande von 15-40 Kindern, welche jeder einen eigenen Charakter und Gefühle hat, durch die Schule erfolgreich zu führen. Mathe, Deutsch, Geschichte und Geographie, sowie Englisch und Französisch müssen kleine Kinder, mit Alter von 12 Jahren lernen.
> Also muss der Lehrer irgendwie Struktur schaffen. Einen Raum schaffen, wo sich Kinder konzentrieren können, und ihre Arbeiten erledigen können.
> ...


Jain, Unterricht sollte altergemäß gestaltet sein und das ist er nach dem, was ich noch so mitbekomme. Dass man nicht rum rauft, Pausenbrote ist oder sich gegenseitig im Unterricht anschreit ist nur logisch, wenn man lernen soll. Nach der Schule und an den Wochenenden haben Kinder jeeeeeede Menge Zeit Kinder zu sein, rum zu toben und Mist zu bauen... auch dass sie für letzteres Bestraft werden gehört zum gesunden Lernprozess (in gewissen Grenzen natürlich). 


> Es ist doch so. Wenn die Lehrer aussuchen könnten, würden sie nur Mädchen unterrichten.
> Warum? Nein, nicht wegen den *hust*Brüsten. Sondern weil Mädchen brav und gehochsam sind. Sie sind einfacher zu erziehen. Sie hören besser zu. Erledigen ihre Aufgaben besser.
> Jungs aber machen hinsichtlich auf ihrer Mission Impossible nur Probleme. Sie streiten, zanken und kneifen sich, wo sie nur können. Widersetzen sich Autoritätspersonen. Machen Fehler, wo sie können und sind schwer zu belehren.


So viele Vorurteile auf einmal... du warst noch nie wirklich lange mit einer Gruppe Mädchen zusammen, oder? *g* Wir Mädchen haben genau so viel Blödsinn gemacht wie die Jungs, haben gerne im Unterricht gequatscht und uns Zettelchen geschrieben anstatt aufzupassen. Ich denke nicht, dass wir die beliebtere Wahl bei den Lehrern waren.


----------



## corak (31. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ein kluger Typ namens Davatar hat 'mal etwas gesagt von wegen :"Ich hasse Leute die sagen, dass deine Meinung schlecht ist, ohne genau zu sagen, was daran schlecht sein soll" <- Grobes Zitat aus meinen Gedanken.
> Ich muss da zustimmen =)



Ja, da hat er recht. Deswegen begründe ich Kritik auch immer. Ausser es ist einfach so grauenhaft schlecht, dass es zu offensichtlich ist, wie in dem letzten Post auf den sich mein Kommentar bezogen hat. Aber schön, dass wir mal drüber geredet haben. Da scheinen unsere Anischten zumindest in diesem einen Punkt mal gleich zu sein.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan...
Du lebst in Deutschland oder?
Wenn ja, hattest du um 13.00 oder so, keine Schule mehr.Wir Schweizer haben manchmal von 7.10 Uhr bis 17.15 Uhr Schule. 
------
Zum Unterricht: Ich habe 2 Klassenlehrer, die einfach nur die Besten sind! Der eine ist ein Fantasy-Fan, also hat er über der Tafel die Fahne von Gondor aufgehängt, an der Wand klebt ein lebensgrosser Dumbledore und 2 Harry Potter Filmposter Und lauter Pflanzen man fühlt sich richtig wie im Wald. Da fühlt man sich, als würde man in seiner eigenen Welt lernen, nicht in der Schule! Der andere Lehrer, hat ein ganz normales Klassenzimmer, ist aber für jeden Blödsinn zu haben. Wir sind seine 2. Klasse die er je Unterrichtet hat. Für mich ist Schule nicht = blöd da sitzen und lernen, nein wir machen auch Blödsinn. Im Französisch Deutsch und Englisch sind die meisten Texte aus Herr der Ringe, in der Mathe schreit der Lehrer plötzlich den an der nicht aufpasst, fängt aber an zu lachen.
Also im Unterricht kann man sich nicht beschweren, sich nicht irgendwie zeigen zu können, nicht still dasitzen.
------------------------------------
Zu meinem Text vorhin: Bei uns sind es überwiegend Hip Hoper die prügeln und rumpöbeln. Was wir Nicht-Hopper machen = scheisse,kindisch und behindert! Nur ihr Stil soll gut sein alles andere ist scheisse. Sie versuchen uns einzuschüchtern und zu dominieren. Ich habe viel gelernt in 3 Jahren, denn in der 4-6 Klasse waren nur Hopper in der Klasse. Es verderbt einen wenn man mit denen "rumhängen wie sie sagen" muss!


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Das kannste nicht von [...] nem Studenten lernen. Nein, dass lernt man nur von richtigen Männern.



Sorry das ich dir jetzt auf die Füße tretet aber ich bin mir verdammt sicher das ich ein richtiger Mann bin...
Weißt du... nicht alle Studenten sind Hanfwestentragende Dreckshippies und Linke...

Du hast... sehr eigenartige Ansichten die eigentlich nur davon herrühren könne, dass du offensichtlich keine Ahnung hast was wirklich an den Schulen läuft...

@Reflox auch hier in Deutschland gibt es ganz normale Ganztagsschulen... ich war auf einer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2009)

Bissi Offtopic entfernt.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: "vote for /close" ist in etwa so wirksam wie einen ICE mit Wattebällchen anhalten zu wollen.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nie behauptet ich finds gut wenn der Lehrer die Kinder schägt o.O sicher nicht, ich hab nur gesagt die Lehrer dürfen einfach gar nix mehr, wenns heisst : Du bleibst jetzt mal jeden Mittwoch Nachmittag nen Monat lang hier und sitzt nach kommen sofort die lieben Eltern angerannt und drohen von wegen Schulpflege etc etc etc...


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lillyan...
> Du lebst in Deutschland oder?
> Wenn ja, hattest du um 13.00 oder so, keine Schule mehr.Wir Schweizer haben manchmal von 7.10 Uhr bis 17.15 Uhr Schule.


Wie gut, dass du meine Schule kennst... wir hatten dort durchaus bis 16.30 Uhr Schule und ich mußte 3 mal die Woche um 5.30 Uhr aufstehen um pünktlich dort zu sein... Was hat das nun mit dem zu tun was ich schrieb?


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> . Nach der Schule [...]haben Kinder jeeeeeede Menge Zeit Kinder zu sein, rum zu toben und Mist zu bauen... auch dass sie für letzteres Bestraft werden gehört zum gesunden Lernprozess (in gewissen Grenzen natürlich).



Das meine ich, naja kommt wohl immer darauf an wo man in die Schule geht. Nehme es zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bleibst jetzt mal jeden Mittwoch Nachmittag nen Monat lang hier und sitzt nach



Was zumindest an meiner Schule eine völlig legitime Strafe ist(wogegen Eltern auch nichts machen können). Ich weiss nicht wie das in der Schweiz aussieht.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Was zumindest an meiner Schule eine völlig legitime Strafe ist(wogegen Eltern auch nichts machen können). Ich weiss nicht wie das in der Schweiz aussieht.


Bei uns hat maln Lehrer so nen sturmsfechen Rotzbengel und Schläger dazu verdonnert während nem halben Jahr am Mi-Nachmittag 2H dem Abwart zu helfen, der Typ hatte es echt verdient.... Sofort kamen die lieben Eltern angerannt und drohten damit vor die Schulpflege zu gehen etc etc etc, leider kamen sie damit durch... das Kind wächst jetzt auf nach dem Motto "ich kann tun und lassen was ich will passiert eh nix"....


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nach der Schule und an den Wochenenden haben Kinder jeeeeeede Menge Zeit Kinder zu sein, rum zu toben und Mist zu bauen... auch dass sie für letzteres Bestraft werden gehört zum gesunden Lernprozess (in gewissen Grenzen natürlich).


das kann ich gar nicht unterschreiben...ich geh in die 8te klasse (4te Gym) und hab:
Montag, Donnerstag, gar keine Zeit (Bis 6 Uhr schule + Hausaufgaben und Training)
Mittewoch fast keine Zeit (Bis 6 Uhr Schule und Hausaufgaben)
Dienstag und Freitag ab 2 Uhr Freizeit + WE (Und hausaufgaben gibts jede menge...45 Min ist so der durchschnitt)

Jeeeeede Menge Zeit wuerd ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

und im Training wirste deine Energie nicht los oder was o.O


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> und im Training wirste deine Energie nicht los oder was o.O


es ist trotzdem sehr ermuedend. Besonders nach einem laaaangen schultag, ist es kaum eine erholung.


----------



## corak (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet ich finds gut wenn der Lehrer die Kinder schägt o.O sicher nicht, ich hab nur gesagt die Lehrer dürfen einfach gar nix mehr, wenns heisst : Du bleibst jetzt mal* jeden Mittwoch Nachmittag nen Monat lang* hier und sitzt nach kommen sofort die lieben Eltern angerannt und drohen von wegen Schulpflege etc etc etc...






Thoor schrieb:


> Bei uns hat maln Lehrer so nen sturmsfechen Rotzbengel und Schläger dazu verdonnert *während nem halben Jahr am Mi-Nachmittag* 2H dem Abwart zu helfen, der Typ hatte es echt verdient.... Sofort kamen die lieben Eltern angerannt und drohten damit vor die Schulpflege zu gehen etc etc etc, leider kamen sie damit durch... das Kind wächst jetzt auf nach dem Motto "ich kann tun und lassen was ich will passiert eh nix"....




Die erste Geschichte hat mit der zweiten nur in Ansätzen was zu tun. Eventuell mal vorher klarwerden was richtig ist und was nicht.. nicht dass er beim nächsten Erzählen der Geschichte dann seine gesamte Schulzeit jeden Tag nachsitzen musste..


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Das erste war ein Beispiel das 2. ne Tatsache, also bevor du das nächste mal wieder rummeckerst denk erstmal nach...

Gott bist du ein unausstehlicher Typ...

@Dragon, ich dachte das ist das Ziel das man nichtmehr soviel Energie hat, oder hat Benji nicht des gemeint^^


----------



## corak (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das erste war ein Beispiel das 2. ne Tatsache, also bevor du das nächste mal wieder rummeckerst denk erstmal nach...
> 
> Gott bist du ein unausstehlicher Typ...
> 
> @Dragon, ich dachte das ist das Ziel das man nichtmehr soviel Energie hat, oder hat Benji nicht des gemeint^^




Das heisst also, das erste hast du dir ausgedacht, samt dramatischem Auftritt der Eltern und Schlussfolgerung .. I lol'ed
Du solltest dir bei der nächsten PISA Studie frei nehmen, du drückst den Schnitt..


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Du solltest dir bei der nächsten PISA Studie frei nehmen, du drückst den Schnitt..



Ich denke ich muß nicht betonen, dass noch so ein "Ausrutscher" zur Forenpause führt. Es ist, glaube ich, noch nicht solange her, dass ich ein paar Worte zur Netiquette und deren Einhaltung an die Allgemeinheit gerichtet hatte.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Das heisst also, das erste hast du dir ausgedacht, samt dramatischem Auftritt der Eltern und Schlussfolgerung .. I lol'ed
> Du solltest dir bei der nächsten PISA Studie frei nehmen, du drückst den Schnitt..


Würdest du jetzt mal aufhören mir andauernd die Wörter im Mund umzudrehen und mich zu beleidigen? So langsam reichts echt. Das erste war ein Beispiel um aufzuzeigen was der Hitnergedanke ist, was ich denke und was meine Meinung ist, das 2. ist ne wahre Tatsache...


----------



## corak (31. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich denke ich muß nicht betonen, dass noch so ein "Ausrutscher" zur Forenpause führt. Es ist, glaube ich, noch nicht solange her, dass ich ein paar Worte zur Netiquette und deren Einhaltung geäußert hatte.




Du meinst die Netiquette, die ihr je nach Tageslaune so auslegt wie ihr wollt?


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Du meinst die Netiquette, die ihr je nach Tageslaune so auslegt wie ihr wollt?



Wenn du die meinst, auf deren Grundlage du in absehbarer Zeit, vorausgesetzt dein Verhalten ändert sich nicht, eine Schreibsperre erhältst, dann Ja.


----------



## corak (31. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du die meinst, auf deren Grundlage du in absehbarer Zeit, vorausgesetzt dein Verhalten ändert sich nicht, eine Schreibsperre erhältst, dann Ja.




Das kann man ja eh nicht verhindern, weil diese Dinge offensichtlich nach Nasenfaktor gehandhabt werden.


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

> Montag, Donnerstag, gar keine Zeit (Bis 6 Uhr schule + Hausaufgaben und Training)
> Mittewoch fast keine Zeit (Bis 6 Uhr Schule und Hausaufgaben)
> Dienstag und Freitag ab 2 Uhr Freizeit + WE (Und hausaufgaben gibts jede menge...45 Min ist so der durchschnitt)


Montag und Donnerstag hast du Training, prima um Energien loszuwerden (was ja bemängelt wurde... die Ausrede dass dies anstrengend sei ist sehr seltsam, dafür ist das Training ja da). Okay, Mittwoch bleibt wenig Zeit, dafür dann Dienstag, Freitag und das ganze Wochenende... 45 Minuten für Hausaufgaben sind für ein komplettes Wochenende nicht viel, es bleiben immer noch mindestens 10 Stunden um Kind zu sein. Meine Erfahrung mit Jugendlichen und Kindern ist nur meist, dass sie nicht raus gehen und toben und ihre Kindheit ausleben, sondern vor dem Fernseher oder dem PC hängen... sicher macht es Spaß, aber die angestauten Energien wird man dabei auch nicht los, auch nicht wenn man am Wochenende Abends mit den Freunden ausgeht und sich betrinkt.
Eine persönliche Beobachtung, die keineswegs der Wahrheit entsprechen muss: In meinem Bekanntenkreis waren immer die Schüler ausgeglichener, die sich in ihrer Freizeit draußen aufgehalten haben, getobt und Sport getrieben haben... ich gehörte nicht zu den ausgeglichenen Kindern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ende nun mit dem Offtopic... der Thread heißt nicht "Ihr Moderatoren seid komisch", dafür gibt es einen passenderen Forenbereich oder Zams PN-Fach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Montag und Donnerstag hast du Training, prima um Energien loszuwerden (was ja bemängelt wurde... die Ausrede dass dies anstrengend sei ist sehr seltsam, dafür ist das Training ja da). Okay, Mittwoch bleibt wenig Zeit, dafür dann Dienstag, Freitag und das ganze Wochenende... 45 Minuten für Hausaufgaben sind für ein komplettes Wochenende nicht viel, es bleiben immer noch mindestens 10 Stunden um Kind zu sein. Meine Erfahrung mit Jugendlichen und Kindern ist nur meist, dass sie nicht raus gehen und toben und ihre Kindheit ausleben, sondern vor dem Fernseher oder dem PC hängen... sicher macht es Spaß, aber die angestauten Energien wird man dabei auch nicht los, auch nicht wenn man am Wochenende Abends mit den Freunden ausgeht und sich betrinkt.
> Eine persönliche Beobachtung, die keineswegs der Wahrheit entsprechen muss: In meinem Bekanntenkreis waren immer die Schüler ausgeglichener, die sich in ihrer Freizeit draußen aufgehalten haben, getobt und Sport getrieben haben... ich gehörte nicht zu den ausgeglichenen Kindern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du mal ne Ausbildung machst, dann weisst du was viel büffeln heisst ^.^ Jeden Tag entweder bis 7 arbeiten oder in die Schule und am Wochenende für drölfmillionen Fächer wie z.B. Recht drölfmillionen Artikel lernen ^.-


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Montag und Donnerstag hast du Training, prima um Energien loszuwerden (was ja bemängelt wurde... die Ausrede dass dies anstrengend sei ist sehr seltsam, dafür ist das Training ja da). Okay, Mittwoch bleibt wenig Zeit, dafür dann Dienstag, Freitag und das ganze Wochenende... 45 Minuten für Hausaufgaben sind für ein komplettes Wochenende nicht viel, es bleiben immer noch mindestens 10 Stunden um Kind zu sein. Meine Erfahrung mit Jugendlichen und Kindern ist nur meist, dass sie nicht raus gehen und toben und ihre Kindheit ausleben, sondern vor dem Fernseher oder dem PC hängen... sicher macht es Spaß, aber die angestauten Energien wird man dabei auch nicht los, auch nicht wenn man am Wochenende Abends mit den Freunden ausgeht und sich betrinkt.
> Eine persönliche Beobachtung, die keineswegs der Wahrheit entsprechen muss: In meinem Bekanntenkreis waren immer die Schüler ausgeglichener, die sich in ihrer Freizeit draußen aufgehalten haben, getobt und Sport getrieben haben... ich gehörte nicht zu den ausgeglichenen Kindern
> 
> 
> ...


ok, aber du hast gemeint von wegen "jede menge zeit"...ich empfinde es zumindestens nicht so


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja... Ausbildung... er geht hier um Gewalt an Schulen, ich denke mal nicht, dass Berufsschulen gemeint waren. Und kommt nun nicht mit Volkshochschulen :>



> ok, aber du hast gemeint von wegen "jede menge zeit"...ich empfinde es zumindestens nicht so


Wie schaut bei dir denn das typische Wochenende aus... meinetwegen von dem Zeitpunkt an, an dem du Freitags aus der Schule kommst?


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ja... Ausbildung... er geht hier um Gewalt an Schulen, ich denke mal nicht, dass Berufsschulen gemeint waren. Und kommt nun nicht mit Volkshochschulen :>


Och an meiner Berufsschule gibt es öfters mal Gewalt, vorallem am Bahnhof. Ich denk mal hat auch damit zu tun das paar Häuser weiter gleich noch ne Schule für "hoffnungslose" ist >.>


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Och an meiner Berufsschule gibt es öfters mal Gewalt, vorallem am Bahnhof. Ich denk mal hat auch damit zu tun das paar Häuser weiter gleich noch ne Schule für "hoffnungslose" ist >.>


Aber das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit "Kindheit ausleben und toben" zu tun... ich denke in dem Alter spielen mittlerweile auch andere Dinge eine Rolle... sozialer Druck und wahrscheinlich auch eher das Ellbogenprinzip von Benji.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aber das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit "Kindheit ausleben und toben" zu tun... ich denke in dem Alter spielen mittlerweile auch andere Dinge eine Rolle... sozialer Druck und wahrscheinlich auch eher das Ellbogenprinzip von Benji.


Oder, so böse wies jetzt klingen mag, das eine gwisse "Niveaustufe" sich halt nichtmehr anders zu helfen weiss als dreinzuschlagen... :<


----------



## Haggelo (31. Dezember 2009)

weil die ''mobber'' nichts besseres zu tun haben


----------



## Sam_Fischer (31. Dezember 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> weil die ''mobber'' nichts besseres zu tun haben


und die und die Gemobbten es sich gefallen lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> und die und die Gemobbten es sich gefallen lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das schon gar. Ich war wie ich schon oft geschrieben hab die ersten 4 klassen DAS opfer, weil ich immigrant war und auch nicht sehr sportlich...mit eisernem willen hab ich mich jetzt auf die "spitze" der Klassenhierarchie urchgekaempft. Ich kenne noch einen, der begonnen hat zu an sich zu arbeiten und sich angepasst hat, und jetzt genauso aus dem Loch draus ist. Aber viele beginnen sich zu verstecken, sich zu beschweren und depri-ritzritz-heulheul ******emos zu werden, statt sich zu wehren.




/e jaja die nettique wird ja auf einmal so hart durchgegriffen >.< *drecks-irgendwas*  wurde auf buffed schon mehr als einmal benutzt und das wurde nicht wegegeben


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

Ob man gemobbt wird oder nicht hängt mit der persönlichen einstellung zusammen und hat nichts mit "an die spitze kämpfen zu tun"
Ich bin zwar kein Opfer aber es gibt leute die sich schon durch ihr verhalten oder ihre ansichten herauskristallisieren
und diese werden dann auch öfter ziel von sticheleien. die frage ist dann: ist ihnen das egal oder gehen sie in i-einer weise drauf ein?
ich muss mir sowas auch manchmal anhören weil ich leicht übergewichtig bin und skateboard fahre (was zumindest bei uns inner gegend total verpöhnt ist-.-)
nur im gegensatz zu anderen leuten ist es mir scheißegal was über mich geredet wird 
ich kenne genug klassenkameraden die deswegen ihre gewohnheiten umstellen und den mobbern auf i-eine weise sympathisch sein wollen, egal wie


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich kenne genug klassenkameraden die deswegen ihre gewohnheiten umstellen und den mobbern auf i-eine weise sympathisch sein wollen, egal wie


ja, aber das meint ich nicht  - es ist eben das "Sich wehren koennen" und zwar Psychisch und Woertlich, und nur im falle das man bedroht wird Physisch.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

Wenn man gemobbt wird, muss man sich die ganze Sache 'mal von gaanz Oben anschauen. Wenn man sich so reinsteigert sieht man gar nicht mehr was, wohin führt und was, wer überhaupt will. Mit der Zeit wird es nur noch ein Kampf um's Prinzip.

Bsp: Jemand will dich 'mal kurz anstacheln, du wehrst dich aber, er wird irgendwie in seinem Ego verletzt, und vorallem überrascht, da es nicht vorgesehen war, das du dich wehrst. Prommt will er sich "rächen" wofür auch immer, du aber auch -> Nach ca. 3 Wochen seid ihr beide soooo in die Sache verbissen und habt euch so reingesteigert, dass niemand weiss, wieso ihr eigentlich streitet. <- Also es geht nur um das Prinzip, nicht um dich als Person und Mensch, sondern um die Tatsache, dass etwas unvorgesehenes passiert ist.
In so einem Moment sollte man wohl einfach in einen Raum gesperrt werden und reden^^. Ja, klingt komisch, vor allem, da ich es so gelernt hab', dass wenn ich auf jemanden eine enorme Wut hab', ich es kurz mit ihm austrage und es dann gegessen ist.
Nur 'mal so ein Gedanke^^ Man sollte das Leben als Gerade anschauen, und nicht als Strahl.
Grüsse

Ich denke ich schweife ab^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> [...]In so einem Moment sollte man wohl einfach in einen Raum gesperrt werden und reden^^.[...]




Wenn man sich mal anhört, wie die meisten Jugendlichen inzwischen reden, bezweifle ich das aus so etwas etwas Vernünftiges herauskommt.
Mir fällt da spontan "Ich geh Garten" ein.


----------



## mimoun (1. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal anhört, wie die meisten Jugendlichen inzwischen reden, bezweifle ich das aus so etwas etwas Vernünftiges herauskommt.
> Mir fällt da spontan "Ich geh Garten" ein.


Oder:Ey,Alta chill mal ein bissl oder junge was laberst du


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2010)

mimoun schrieb:


> Oder:Ey,Alta chill mal ein bissl oder junge was laberst du



noch schlimmer: ey nigga man, gestern hab ich bitches abgechekt yo


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal anhört, wie die meisten Jugendlichen inzwischen reden, bezweifle ich das aus so etwas etwas Vernünftiges herauskommt.
> Mir fällt da spontan "Ich geh Garten" ein.


Wenn die Beiden(schreibt man das gross ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) im Raum eingesperrt sind, werden sie nach ein paar Stunden viel persöhnlicher. 
Deutsch wie "Ich geh' Garten" ist oft im Gebrauch, weil es halt alle so sagen, und es "cool" ist, doch nach einer beträchtlichen Zeit in einem Raum wird jeder geknackt, und beginnt, ehrlich zu reden, und hört auf mit der lächerlichen rumstreiterei.
Leider genügt heute schon ein: "Gebt euch die Hände und verprügelt euch nach der Schule !!" 

"Ey, sorry.. wixaaa" !!


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Wenn die Beiden(schreibt man das gross ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder sie killen sich gegenseitig


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Oder sie killen sich gegenseitig


Ich weiss nicht, wie es an den deutschen Schulen ist, aber hier in der Schweiz ist es ein einziger Machtkampf, der aufhört, sobald es gefährlich wird. 
Man könnte, falls 30 Hopper auf einen zukommen, einem das Genick brechen, und sofort würden alle anderen abhauen.
Ich hab' schon den Kopf eines Typen, der mich nicht in Ruhe lassen wollte, gegen eine Eisenstange geknallt, und prommt sind seine 4 Landsmänner abgehauen.

Fazit -> Nein, ich glaub' nicht, dass sie sich töten würden.


----------



## Bader1 (2. Januar 2010)

Hmpf, hab mal in der 4. Klasse jemanden weil er mir gegen das Schienbein getreten hat mit ner Metallessensbox aufn Schädel gehaut, hatte dann ne Platzwunde. War dann voll geschockt...und hab mich sau oft bei ihm entschuldigt.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Ich bin bereit, einige meiner Beiträge zu korrigieren. Ich bin ja selbst erst 17, ein ziemlicher Jungspunt. 

Ich möchte kein Fazit stehen lasse, wie : Mädels > Jungs

Überhaupt nicht.

Was ich eher denke, ist. Dass in der heutigen Welt (oder eher Schweiz? kenn mich in Deutschland und Rest ja ned aus ) alles feminimer wird. Was ja auf der einen Seite sehr gut ist. Konversation, Kommunikation, Kompromisse. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite kann man nicht alles mit reden und Kompromisse lösen. Die Schweiz löst viele Probleme mit Komprimisse. 

Ein Beispiel: Mir fällt nix ein.... ähh.

2 Jungs, so um die 13, welche sich gut kennen, gehen zur Schule. Da treffen sie aufm Weg 4 Jungs. Schlecht gelaunt, und sie reden über irgendwas.
Aufjedenfall rempelt sein Kollege unabsichtlich den "Boss" an. (Doofer Begriff-.-) Woraufhin wird er aufmüpfi. Er denkt, das war Absicht. Der Schlechtgelaunte 15 Jährige hatte vorher Streit mit Eltern, weil er zu rauchen angefangen hatte. Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass er umbedingt seine Unzufriedenheit loswerden muss. Seine Kollegen stehen hinter ihm.
Was machst du, wenn du so zuschaust, wie es langsam aus den Fugen gerät. Dein Kollege steckt in Gefahr und du willst ihm ja helfen.

Ich würde sagen, dann ist es nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, ein Kompromiss zu schliessen. Sondern vor dem Kollegen zu stehen, und ihm vor dem Schlimmsten bewahren. Und wenn es dich trifft.

Sicher, Casual. Es ist gut, wenn man die Personen in einem Raum schliesst, und sie miteinander reden lässt. Kann echt Wunder bewirken. Hat man an unserer Schule mit mir und nem anderen Typ auch gemacht, was das Problem gut gelöst hat.

Was ich sagen wollte, ist: Manchmal muss man auch was riskieren. Dich vor deinem Kollegen stellen, und dem anderen sagen, dass du weisst, dass nicht alles so dolle läuft wie ers gern hätte, aber es nicht an ihm auslässt. Direkt ins Gesicht.
Und Risikos einzugehen, ist nicht das, was Frauen pflegen. Nein. Risiken gehen Männer eher ein.

Männer saind hinausgefahren und haben Amerika gefunden. Männer erfinden Dinge, die es vorher gar nicht gab (das Rad). Männer stehen Loyal zu ihrer Sache, wenn sie davon überzeugt sind.
Die Schweizer Söldner waren von ca. 15-18. Jahrhundern sehr begehrt von Königen und Päpsten. Weil sie als Loyal und Treu galten. Wenn alle anderen Männer die Burg flüchtend verlassen, bleiben sie standhaft.

Man sollte das aber nicht verwechseln mit Naivität oder Torheit. Es ist vielmehr eine Lebenseinstellung. Würd ich sagen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Earthfury (2. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Männer saind hinausgefahren und haben Amerika gefunden. Männer erfinden Dinge, die es vorher gar nicht gab (das Rad). Männer stehen Loyal zu ihrer Sache, wenn sie davon überzeugt sind.
> Die Schweizer Söldner waren von ca. 15-18. Jahrhundern sehr begehrt von Königen und Päpsten. Weil sie als Loyal und Treu galten. Wenn alle anderen Männer die Burg flüchtend verlassen, bleiben sie standhaft.
> 
> 
> Was meint ihr?




Das Du in Geschichte eventuell besser hättest aufpassen sollen. Männer haben Frauen immer unterdrückt, wenn Frauen etwas "konnten" hat man sie auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt. (Hexenhammer) Wenn Frauen falsch geguckt haben, hat man Sie als Teufelsgeschöpfe denunziert, sie an einen Stein gefesselt, und in einen See geworfen, waren sie keine Teufelsgeschöpfe, gingen sie unter und waren ""frei" kamen sie trotz dem Stein wieder an die oberfläche, waren sie halt Geschöpfe des Teufels (was logischerweise nie passiert ist). Und dabei gehts nichtmal um 200-1000 Frauen, dabei gehts um 5 bis mindestens 6-Stellige Zahlen an Frauen denen auf diese Weise gezeigt wurde, das Sie nichts sind. 

Nur um mal Marie Curie zu nennen, die eine der bedeutendsten Entdeckungen des späten 19.ten Jahrhunderts machte. (Physik)


----------



## Descartes (2. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 2 Jungs, so um die 13, welche sich gut kennen, gehen zur Schule. Da treffen sie aufm Weg 4 Jungs. Schlecht gelaunt, und sie reden über irgendwas.
> Aufjedenfall rempelt sein Kollege unabsichtlich den "Boss" an. (Doofer Begriff-.-) Woraufhin wird er aufmüpfi. Er denkt, das war Absicht. Der Schlechtgelaunte 15 Jährige hatte vorher Streit mit Eltern, weil er zu rauchen angefangen hatte. Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass er umbedingt seine Unzufriedenheit loswerden muss. Seine Kollegen stehen hinter ihm.
> Was machst du, wenn du so zuschaust, wie es langsam aus den Fugen gerät. Dein Kollege steckt in Gefahr und du willst ihm ja helfen.
> 
> Ich würde sagen, dann ist es nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, ein Kompromiss zu schliessen. Sondern vor dem Kollegen zu stehen, und ihm vor dem Schlimmsten bewahren. Und wenn es dich trifft.



Im grunde stimm ich dir zu, nur der witz ist ein "feiernder" ist kurz nach mitternacht im neujahr 
auf mein kumpel los und ich hab ihn beschützt, der preis ist ne kaputte brille, ein abgebrochenen zahn
und mehrfache verletzungen.
Der Staat/Polizei scheind nichts machen zu wollen auch auch auf hilfe werd ich verzichten dürfen,
selbst die "Umwelt" meint selberschuld.
Das in solcher Situation reden überflüssig ist war mir klar da der Agressor ohnehin nur auf streit aus war,
trotzdem hatte ich es versucht.

Das dann ein System vor die hunde geht ist vorprogrammiert und das Faustrecht wird auch immer stärker.
Und sollten Leute Zivilcourage zeigen und gehen trotzdem vor die hunde, Jammern die Politiker es gibt immer weniger solche leute die helfen, lassen die opfer in stich und geben wenn sie dabei sterben nen verdienstkreuz damit die sache quasie beendet ist und der Mantel des Schweigens darüber fallen kann.
Das Perverse ist man bekommt immer mehr das gefühl das, die wegschau mentalität sogar noch gefördert wird und gut geheist wird, oder wiso rennen soviele mit den "was soll man den tun?" oder "man kann eh nichts dagegen machen" gedanken rum und äusern die noch wenn man beim kaffeetrinken die zeitung aufschlägt und über geschenisse redet.

Aber um noch eine überleidung zum thema zubekommen, schauen wir uns auch mal das Elternhaus an,
immer mehr Elter kümmern sich ein dreck um ihre kinder und statt Führsorge und Märchen aus Büchern
ersetzt der Fernseher die Erziehung, und wenn dann ein Geldsack von Gewalt, Macht und Geld predigt in seinen lieder und noch stolz darauf ist nach seiner laufbahn doch noch was geschafft zu haben, braucht man sich auch nichtmehr wundern.
Desweiteren ist es zumindest in Deutschland so das an Bildung gespart wird selbst die Lehrer müssen immer mehr die Eltern ersetzen in sachen Erziehung und das bei einem Lehrermangel und "Rationalisierter" Arbeitsvorschriften.

Natürlich ist das auch nur ein versuch die lage zu erklären aber dennoch bleibt es fakt das die Kinder immer mehr alleine zurecht kommen müssen und im stichgelassen werden.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Januar 2010)

Earthfuryu redest nicht von Männern. Die Menschen, die du meinst sind Feiglinge! Ja genauso betitel ich sie. 

Es gibt brutale "Männer", sowie auch hinterlistige "Frauen". Das Geschlecht spielt doch keine Rolle, ob man Weise oder Dumm handelt, oder wie ihre Mentalität ist.


----------



## Earthfury (2. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Earthfuryu redest nicht von Männern. Die Menschen, die du meinst sind Feiglinge! Ja genauso betitel ich sie.
> 
> Es gibt brutale "Männer", sowie auch hinterlistige "Frauen". Das Geschlecht spielt doch keine Rolle, ob man Weise oder Dumm handelt, oder wie ihre Mentalität ist.




Der Charakter spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob Du sie Feiglinge oder Busbahnhofsvorsteher nennst ist irrlevant, es waren Männer!

Personen die unterdrückt werden können sich nunmal nicht so entwickeln wie die Unterdrücker. Deswegen haben früher fast nur männliche Personen bedeutende Entdeckungen/Entwicklungen/Erfindungen etc. gemacht.


_____________________________

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich der Meinung, das Aggressivität und brutalität (von heute) eher gleich geblieben ist im gegensatz zu "früher" Die Medien helfen heute ungemein nach, oder pushen damit Ihre Absätze/Klicks/Einschaltquoten, es wird in der Öffentlichkeit einfach breitgetreten, deswegen springt es uns mehr ins Auge. Was sich mMn verändert hat im gegensatz zu früher ist der Respekt anderen gegenüber. Es ist eigentlich niemand mehr da, der den Kindern Werte vermittelt, weil beide Elternteile gezwungen sind zu arbeiten, um die Familie am laufen zu halten.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Zu dem Thema hier kommt mir spontant wieder das Thema "Amoklauf" in den Sinn... Nach jedem Amoklauf an ner Schule sind doch die armen Toten die Opfer, sie waren doch so unschuldig und jetzt sind se tot ;( Aber warum der Täter Amok gelaufen ist, daran denkt niemand, das er vielleicht jahrelang gemobbt wurde und das es den Lehrern einfach Scheissegal war... Das rechtfertigt noch lange keinen Amoklauf aber man sollte halt auch mal beide Seiten betrachten...

Dieses Lied ist zwar nicht meine Musikrichtung doch den Text find ich ziemlich treffend...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

So können wir das mit den Frauen > Männer (oder umgekehrt) jetzt lassen ?
Benji9 hat recht, Frauen sind in der Persönlichkeit anders, in wie fern will ich 'mal nicht sagen, da ich selbst keine bin =).
Er wollte, glaub ich, nur darauf hinaus, dass man versucht, Männer schon im jungen Alter, weich zu machen. Männer haben nunmal viele tausend Jahre nur gelebt, um sich selbst oder andere zu töten, da muss man ihnen ein bischen mehr Zeit lassen und sie ein bischen Mann sein lassen. 
Man kann auch nicht zwei tausend Jahre lang, einem Reh sagen "Du bist nun ein T-Rex" und wenn es nicht T-Rex genug ist, gibt man ihm einen feinen Klaps. Da kann man lange dran warten.
Männer jetzt radikal ändern zu wollen ist wohl keines Falls das Ziel der (weiblichen) Gesellschaft, nur dass man mich nicht falsch versteht^^. Ich meine nur, dass man versucht ihnen die Gewalt zu entziehen, was ja eigentlich nicht schlecht ist, aber es hat sicher seine Gründe, weshalb Mann sich permanent prügeln muss, auch wenn uns dieser noch nicht bekannt ist.
Vorallem, gibt es viele Menschen, die denken, dass man die männliche Seite schon längst geändert hat. Wir haben uns im Kindergarten oft geprügelt und wurden dann als "krank" bezeichnet, weil wir ja soooo gestört waren.

Ich schweife bei diesem Thema immer ab, verdammt^^.
Grüsse.

Edhit : @Thoor, ja das Lied passt wohl, aber die Musikrichtung ist falsch gewählt, ich kenn' keinen Hopper, der wegen seiner Musikrichtung ausgeschlossen wird, oder wegen seiner Kleidung^^.


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das kann ich gar nicht unterschreiben...ich geh in die 8te klasse (4te Gym) und hab:
> Montag, Donnerstag, gar keine Zeit (Bis 6 Uhr schule + Hausaufgaben und Training)
> Mittewoch fast keine Zeit (Bis 6 Uhr Schule und Hausaufgaben)
> Dienstag und Freitag ab 2 Uhr Freizeit + WE (Und hausaufgaben gibts jede menge...45 Min ist so der durchschnitt)
> ...



Ich bin 10. Klasse also 5 Gymi und mache dank G8 in 2 Jahren mein Abi.
Ich hab ebenfalls 3 Mal die Woche bis 6 Uhr Nachmittagsschule und immer Hausaufgaben. Desweiteren kriege ich Nachhilfe in Französisch und gebe welche in Physik und Mathe. Wenn ich um 22 Uhr ins Bett gehe habe ich dann immer noch 6 Stunden Zeit in denen ich meine Energie  loskriege und ich finde 6 Stunden ist eine Menge Zeit. Wenn ich jetzt ab und zu wenn ne wichtige KLausur ansteht davon wieder 2 Stunden lernen abziehe habe ich trotzdem noch 4 Stunden Zeit in denen ich machen kann was ich will. Und in den 4 Stunden kann man sich auspowern.

Es ist allgemein kein Argument, dass man wegen Energieüberschuss Leute verprügelt. Man hat durchschnittlich immer 4-6 Stunden Zeit als Schüler in denen man machen kann was man will. Und diese 4-6 Stunden sind auch nur das Extrembeispiel. Niemand kann mir sagen, dass ich in 4 Stunden keine Power rauslassen kann.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

4-6 Stunden in der Woche ?


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> 4-6 Stunden in der Woche ?



Pro Tag


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Männer haben nunmal viele tausend Jahre nur gelebt, um sich selbst oder andere zu töten


Ach wirklich? Das ist ein sehr abenteuerlicher Ansatz



0/8/15 schrieb:


> aber es hat sicher seine Gründe, weshalb Mann sich permanent prügeln muss, auch wenn uns dieser noch nicht bekannt ist.


Ja, soziales Umfeld (falsch verstandene Ehre) und vor allem Dummheit.

@Thoor
Respekt. Selten jemand gesehen, der seine Ansichten in zwei Tagen so radikal ändert. Frei nach dem Motto von Konrad Adenauer "Was interessiert mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern.."


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema hier kommt mir spontant wieder das Thema "Amoklauf" in den Sinn... Nach jedem Amoklauf an ner Schule sind doch die armen Toten die Opfer, sie waren doch so unschuldig und jetzt sind se tot ;( Aber warum der Täter Amok gelaufen ist, daran denkt niemand, das er vielleicht jahrelang gemobbt wurde und das es den Lehrern einfach Scheissegal war... Das rechtfertigt noch lange keinen Amoklauf aber man sollte halt auch mal beide Seiten betrachten...
> 
> Dieses Lied ist zwar nicht meine Musikrichtung doch den Text find ich ziemlich treffend...


ich find der track von kaas drückts bisschen besser aus.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema hier kommt mir spontant wieder das Thema "Amoklauf" in den Sinn... Nach jedem Amoklauf an ner Schule sind doch die armen Toten die Opfer, sie waren doch so unschuldig und jetzt sind se tot ;( Aber warum der Täter Amok gelaufen ist, daran denkt niemand, das er vielleicht jahrelang gemobbt wurde und das es den Lehrern einfach Scheissegal war... Das rechtfertigt noch lange keinen Amoklauf aber man sollte halt auch mal beide Seiten betrachten...
> 
> Dieses Lied ist zwar nicht meine Musikrichtung doch den Text find ich ziemlich treffend...


Du hast recht. Auch wenn der Taeter am ende der Schwaechling war, weil er seine Probleme nicht bekaempfen konnte, sind groessteils die Leute, die ihn Mobbten schuld - und dass will von deren eltern ja niemand hoeren. Ihre armen Kleinen (verdammten Rotzgoeren) sind ja die opfer dieses boesen gewalttaetigen assibratzen...


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> ich find der track von kaas drückts bisschen besser aus.


o.o der Track drückts zu 100% aus:


Nein, es war nicht Marilyn 
Nein, es war nicht Resident Evil 
Ihr habt mich so weit gebracht 
ihr allein ihr allein ihr allein ihr allein, oh! 
Nein, es war nicht Eminem 
Nein, es war nicht Resident Evil 
Ihr habt mich so weit gebracht 
ihr allein ihr allein ihr allein ihr allein, oh!

DAS meinte ich damit "Der Mensch ist ein primitives Wesen" er macht jemand anderen solange fertig bis er keinen anderen Ausweg mehr sieht und die GEsellschaft sieht weg...


----------



## Vanth1 (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> o.o der Track drückts zu 100% aus:
> 
> 
> Nein, es war nicht Marilyn
> ...


Den track wollte man auch verbieten und nirgends zeigen,weil es nunmal in den medien so ist das spiele und musik allein schuld haben..


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Den track wollte man auch verbieten und nirgends zeigen,weil es nunmal in den medien so ist das spiele und musik allein schuld haben..


da kann man wieder mal die aerzte zitieren...


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Da macht einer ein eindeutiges Lied GEGEN sowas und versucht ernsthaft mal zu erklären warum es soweit kommt (Mobbing, Einsamkeit, Ausschliessung,wegschauen der Lehrer etc) und die Medien und co kg verbieten es und behaupten weiter Killerspiele sind dran schuld... zugegeben das Video von Kaas ist schon ziemlich hart und hätte man sicher auch anders darstellen können aber das ist nunmal die Wahrheit doch unsere Politiker die die ganze Zeit nach "Ursachen" suchen können sie nicht akzeptieren und labern weiter über Killerspiele undson Zeug... Und Vorläufer davon ist und bleibt nunmal die Gewalt an Schulen...



...


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Jetzt laßt das bitte nicht zu einem Musikthread verkommen, davon haben wir genug.



> Was machst du, wenn du so zuschaust, wie es langsam aus den Fugen gerät. Dein Kollege steckt in Gefahr und du willst ihm ja helfen.


Ich würde die beiden Streithähne versuchen auseinander zu bringen und meinen Freund vor einer riesen Dummheit bewahren. Meiner Meinung nach hat es nichts mit "riskieren" zu tun wenn sich irgendwer aus schlechter Laune herraus mit einem anderen prügelt.



> Männer saind hinausgefahren und haben Amerika gefunden. Männer erfinden Dinge, die es vorher gar nicht gab (das Rad). Männer stehen Loyal zu ihrer Sache, wenn sie davon überzeugt sind.
> Die Schweizer Söldner waren von ca. 15-18. Jahrhundern sehr begehrt von Königen und Päpsten. Weil sie als Loyal und Treu galten. Wenn alle anderen Männer die Burg flüchtend verlassen, bleiben sie standhaft.
> 
> Man sollte das aber nicht verwechseln mit Naivität oder Torheit. Es ist vielmehr eine Lebenseinstellung. Würd ich sagen.


Das hat eher geschichtliche Hintergründe... bisher hatte Amerika z.B. auch nur weiße Presidenten, sind deswegen weiße eher in der Lage President zu sein? Ich bin keine Vollblutemanze, bin aber dennoch der Meinung, dass Frauen dennoch in der Lage und Willens sind das selbe zu erreichen, was Männer auch können... so weit der Körper er zuläßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt laßt das bitte nicht zu einem Musikthread verkommen, davon haben wir genug.


Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch aber die Musiker sind irgendwie die einzigen die einfach mal Klartext reden und nicht um den heissen Brei rum... Ich bin echt gespannt wie lange es noch geht bis mal was passiert....

Na ja es einfach ne Tatsache das Kinder und Jugendlichen die an Schulen gemobbt werden irgendwann durchdrehen.... das ist ein Teufelskreis, was willst du machen? Wenn du dich wehrst und zurückschlägst bist du der CS Psycho mit Aggressionen schlechthin, wenn dus dir bieten lässt bist du ne Memme und wirst noch mehr gemobbt, wenn du mit dem Lehrer oder dem Rektor redest bist du ne Petze und wirst noch mehr gemobbt. Wenn du mit deinen Eltern redest rennen die gleich zur SChule und du wirst noch mehr gemobbt... Logischerweise hast du auch keine Freunde weil die dann auch gemobbt werden und "unkewl" wären... Das ist die heutige Gesellschaft, unsere Zukunft und unsere angebliche "Hoffnung"....

da kommt mir immer wieder "Schöne neue Welt" von ner gewissen Band in den Sinn...


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich würde die beiden Streithähne versuchen auseinander zu bringen und meinen Freund vor einer riesen Dummheit bewahren. Meiner Meinung nach hat es nichts mit "riskieren" zu tun wenn sich irgendwer aus schlechter Laune herraus mit einem anderen prügelt.


ha. ha. ich will nicht beleidigend werden, aber glaubst du eigentlich selber was du da schreibst?

Wenn der andere gerade selber scheiss Aerger bekommen hat, wuetend und hilflos war, und sich nun abreagieren will, wirst du ihn nie und niemals ueberreden. Wenn du nicht aufpasst, dich nicht wehrst sondern auf ihn einredest, fuehlt er sich noch hilfloser - und was machen die meisten wenn sie keine Argumente haben? Zuhaun. Dann hast du ein blaues auge und hast den streit nicht abgewandt. Ausserdem ist das dann sehr ungut gegenueber deinem Freund, denn der hat jetzt keinen Beistand und wird von den anderen fertiggemacht... weil du zu feige warst, um euer wohl zu kaempfen? Hier geht es um eine Situation, wu du dich verteidigst und nicht der Agressor bist!
Ok du bist weiblich, da wirst du so viel nicht ausmachen und vlt, aber nur vlt wirst du nicht geschlagen, weil der andere wenigstens etwas Ehre hat, aber darauf zu hoffen ist sinnlos, wenn der Agressor gerade "rot sieht"


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ha. ha. ich will nicht beleidigend werden, aber glaubst du eigentlich selber was du da schreibst?
> 
> weil du zu feige warst, um euer wohl zu kaempfen?



Sorry aber selten sowas Blödes gelesen. Ich sehe da kein "wohl" am Ende des Kampfes sondern nur blaue Augen und geschlagene Gemüter. Es hat nichts, aber auch garnichts, mit feige zu tun wenn man versucht solche Schlägereien zu vermeiden sondern eher mit gesundem Menschenverstand. Und meiner Meinung nach erweist man seinem Freund den größten Dienst wenn man ihn von so einem Blödsinn abhält. Es endet nicht selten mit Totschlag. Da kannse dir deine "Ehre" sonstwohin schieben. Nur weil du nicht der Agressator warst erlaubt dir das noch lange nicht zuzuschlagen. Grade in dieser Rolle hast du noch die Fähigkeit das ganze friedlich ausgehen zu lassen. Wenn du Angst davor hast von anderen Leuten als feige oder schwach bezeichnet zu werden tust du mir echt Leid, denn genau das ist einer der Gründe warum die Gewalt an Schulen steigt. Um hier mal Corak zu zitieren: "soziales Umfeld (falsch verstandene Ehre) und vor allem Dummheit."

Um hier mal einen Song von deinen heiss geliebten Ärzten zu nennen der sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt: Lass die Leute reden


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ha. ha. ich will nicht beleidigend werden, aber glaubst du eigentlich selber was du da schreibst?
> 
> Wenn der andere gerade selber scheiss Aerger bekommen hat, wuetend und hilflos war, und sich nun abreagieren will, wirst du ihn nie und niemals ueberreden. Wenn du nicht aufpasst, dich nicht wehrst sondern auf ihn einredest, fuehlt er sich noch hilfloser - und was machen die meisten wenn sie keine Argumente haben? Zuhaun. Dann hast du ein blaues auge und hast den streit nicht abgewandt. Ausserdem ist das dann sehr ungut gegenueber deinem Freund, denn der hat jetzt keinen Beistand und wird von den anderen fertiggemacht... weil du zu feige warst, um euer wohl zu kaempfen? Hier geht es um eine Situation, wu du dich verteidigst und nicht der Agressor bist!


Richtig, EINER in der Gruppe hat nen scheiß Tag, die anderen in der Gruppe haben einen klaren Kopf und sollten schnell überblicken, was da passiert. Ich würde nicht nur auf meinen Freund einreden, sondern würde ihn "gewaltfrei" zurückhalten. Das soll heißen, ich würde ihn nicht schlagen oder ihm weg tun, aber ich würde ihn festhalten bis er wieder ein wenig zur Besinnung kommt und hinterher mit ihm über das reden, was passiert ist. Und das soll kein Rückhalt, sondern Feigheit sein? Frust sollte man nicht an Unschuldigen auslassen oder ist ihm geholfen, wenn er hinterher noch eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung bekommt?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sorry aber selten sowas Blödes gelesen. Ich sehe da kein "wohl" am Ende des Kampfes sondern nur blaue Augen und geschlagene Gemüter. Es hat nichts, aber auch garnichts, mit feige zu tun wenn man versucht solche Schlägereien zu vermeiden sondern eher mit gesundem Menschenverstand. Und meiner Meinung nach erweist man seinem Freund den größten Dienst wenn man ihn von so einem Blödsinn abhält. Es endet nicht selten mit Totschlag. Da kannse dir deine "Ehre" sonstwohin schieben. Nur weil du nicht der Agressator warst erlaubt dir das noch lange nicht zuzuschlagen. Grade in dieser Rolle hast du noch die Fähigkeit das ganze friedlich ausgehen zu lassen. Wenn du Angst davor hast von anderen Leuten als feige oder schwach bezeichnet zu werden tust du mir echt Leid, denn genau das ist einer der Gründe warum die Gewalt an Schulen steigt. Um hier mal Corak zu zitieren: "soziales Umfeld (falsch verstandene Ehre) und vor allem Dummheit."
> 
> Um hier mal einen Song von deinen heiss geliebten Ärzten zu nennen der sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigt: Lass die Leute reden


Habt ihr alle nicht gelesen, was bennji geschrieben hat? Es geht um dies situation, in der ihr bedroht werdet. Wenn jemand versucht, sich an dir abzureagieren, gehts weder um Ehre noch ums Reden, sondern darum sich zu verteidigen und seinen Freund zu beschuetzen, der sonst als Abreagierungsobjekt verwendet wird!


Da steht ja: Wenn die Situation aus den Fugen geraet.
Wie willst du da noch etwas tun? Es geht nicht um einen kleinen Klassenstreit, sondern um den Fall, dass man Bedroht wird!


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Ich habe es gelesen... es ging um 2 Gruppe, in der einer agressiv war... und dann sollen die anderen 6 Leute nichts an der Situation ändern können als mitzuprügeln?



> Da steht ja: Wenn die Situation aus den Fugen geraet.
> Wie willst du da noch etwas tun? Es geht nicht um einen kleinen Klassenstreit, sondern um den Fall, dass man Bedroht wird!


Es von vorn herrein nicht dazu kommen lassen, meinen Freund wegziehen wenn ich merke, dass er aggressiv wird.... ich versteh nicht, was so schlimm daran ist?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube, das Video spricht für sich.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe es gelesen... es ging um 2 Gruppe, in der einer agressiv war... und dann sollen die anderen 6 Leute nichts an der Situation ändern können als mitzuprügeln?


da steht ja, dass seine 4 Kollegen hinter ihm stehen und auch auf euch losgehen.


> "sie sind mies gelaunt und reden ueber etwas"


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Du glaubst ernsthaft es macht irgendwie Sinn, wenn sich die 2 13-jährigen sich nun mit dem 4 15-jährigen prügeln? Ich würde mich erst entschuldigen, wenn sie dann agressiv werden würde ich so schnell ich kann. Du magst es als feige bezeichnen, ich bezeichne das andere als dumm. Nebenbei erwarte ich von meinen Freunden, dass sie genau so reagieren.

//edit: Das bleibt bitte das letzte Video dieser Art... ich will nicht, dass das zur "Gewalttatengalerie" wird, auch wenn ich die Intention verstehe, warum es gepostet wurde.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Video spricht für sich.


Hat der nen Knall oder was? Sowas meine ich genau, da heissts dann wieder "ja zuviel Energie, kann nix für bla bla bla bla" anstatt das er einfach mal richtig bestraft wird und lernt das es so im Leben nicht geht, denn genau dafür ist die Schule auch da -.-

Ist das Video echt? Hats dem armen Mädel was gemacht?:<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist das Video echt? Hats dem armen Mädel was gemacht?:<



So wie ich das seh war das die Lehrerin...


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> So wie ich das seh war das die Lehrerin...


O M G was ist das für ne Schule? Sonderschule oder was o.O Langsam versteh ich gewisse Schulen in Amerika >.>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> So wie ich das seh war das die Lehrerin...



Könnte die Lehrerin sein. Die Tasche steht aufm Pult. Könnte auch eine Schülerin sein, aber ich tendiere zur Lehrerin, die in der Pause die Tafel wischt. Tja, wenn das so ist, dann hat der nette junge Mann der jungen Dame einiges versaut. Sie wird nen Schock haben und wird in eine andere Klasse müssen. Tja, jetzt ist er natürlich cool, weil er eine Lehrerin (oder wahrscheinlich Praktikantin) zum heulen gebracht hat. Die Frau hat mit heulen reagiert, d.h. dass sie eher emotional ist und wahrscheinlich in ihrer Anfangszeit alles perfekt machen wollte. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass der Typ sie vergrault hat.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube eher das war eine Mitschülerin in der Pause, die Tafeldienst hatte...

Aber mal ehrlich: Was würdet ihr machen, als Freund/Freundin der Schülerin? Immerhin lacht ein großer Teil der Klasse...

Edit: Okay, die Tasche hab ich nicht beachtet...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2010)

Nunja, bei uns mussten die Schüler in der Pause die Tafel wischen, wenn sie gewischt werden musste... aber es ist mehr als egal ob es nun Schülerin oder Lehrerin war...


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Könnte die Lehrerin sein. Die Tasche steht aufm Pult. Könnte auch eine Schülerin sein, aber ich tendiere zur Lehrerin, die in der Pause die Tafel wischt. Tja, wenn das so ist, dann hat der nette junge Mann der jungen Dame einiges versaut. Sie wird nen Schock haben und wird in eine andere Klasse müssen. Tja, jetzt ist er natürlich cool, weil er eine Lehrerin (oder wahrscheinlich Praktikantin) zum heulen gebracht hat.


Rofl wie ich grade sehe ist das nichtmal das einzige Video dieser Art da gibts ja unzählgie von o.O Soviel zum Thema "Die heutige Jugend, unsere Zukunft." Ey sorry aber der kerl da hat jetzt wohl das Gefühl er kann alles machen weil eh nix passiert und dutzende eifern dem noch nach... und sowas soll meine Rente bezahlen? Ganz toll.... und ich dachte wir seien schlimm gewesen x.X

@Lil: ich würd ihr helfen, aber dann bist du halt wieder der Vollpfosten, Freak und whatever der das nichtmal lustig findet, viel Spass noch bei deinem weiteren Schulleben dann...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich: Was würdet ihr machen, als Freund/Freundin der Schülerin? Immerhin lacht ein großer Teil der Klasse...



dem typen die tafel auch ins gesicht knallen, wahlweise auch etwas anderes wie eine tasche. ernsthaft, bei sowas versteh ich kein spaß mehr und wenn das dann auch noch eine freundin gewesen wäre hätte der typ ziemlich streß mit mir bekommen


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> dem typen die tafel auch ins gesicht knallen, wahlweise auch etwas anderes wie eine tasche. ernsthaft, bei sowas versteh ich kein spaß mehr und wenn das dann auch noch eine freundin gewesen wäre hätte der typ ziemlich streß mit mir bekommen


Pech nur das 90% der vollpfosten das ganze da ncoh witztig gefunden hätten, sich eingemischt hätten und du dann schlussendlich als "potenzielle gefahr" vor der Schulleitung gelandet wärst wegen anzetteln einer massenschlägerei... tolle welt echt... ich werd langsam depressiv hier x.X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Lil: ich würd ihr helfen, aber dann bist du halt wieder der Vollpfosten, Freak und whatever der das nichtmal lustig findet, viel Spass noch bei deinem weiteren Schulleben dann...


Das wär mir ehrlich gesagt egal... ich würd sie zur Krankenstation bringen (sofern so etwas da ist) und die Lehrer informieren. Leider ist es an vielen Schulen so, dass die Lehrer machtlos sind. Ich bin nicht für den Rohrstock, bevor mir das vorgeworfen wird, aber für mich braucht der Junge eine Auszeit und eine Therapie.



> Pech nur das 90% der vollpfosten das ganze da ncoh witztig gefunden hätten, sich eingemischt hätten und du dann schlussendlich als "potenzielle gefahr" vor der Schulleitung gelandet wärst wegen anzetteln einer massenschlägerei...


Eben das wollte ich sagen... es ist komplett sinnfrei, da mit Gewalt zu antworten... egal wie sehr man sich seine Faust im Gesicht des Typen wünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das wär mir ehrlich gesagt egal... ich würd sie zur Krankenstation bringen (sofern so etwas da ist) und die Lehrer informieren. Leider ist es an vielen Schulen so, dass die Lehrer machtlos sind. Ich bin nicht für den Rohrstock, bevor mir das vorgeworfen wird, aber für mich braucht der Junge eine Auszeit und eine Therapie.


Ja ich könnt jetzt ganz böse sagen: du bist n mädel, die sind in dem alter meist vernünfitger und vorallem "sozial" wenn du als junge sowas gemacht hättest wärst du so gut wie tot gewesen... ich sag nicht das mädchen es überall leichter haben doch in der beziehung definitiv....


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pech nur das 90% der vollpfosten das ganze da ncoh witztig gefunden hätten, sich eingemischt hätten und du dann schlussendlich als "potenzielle gefahr" vor der Schulleitung gelandet wärst wegen anzetteln einer massenschlägerei... tolle welt echt... ich werd langsam depressiv hier x.X
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die würden es im ersten moment noch witzig finden, wenn das mädchen jetzt aber angefangen hätte zu bluten nichtmehr ... und das hätte durch diese schlag mit der tafel passieren können, da hätte dann auch der spaß für die aufgehört


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Okay, sie blutet aber vielleicht nicht... ists dann trotzdem noch witzig? Macht es das "besser"?

//Edit: Okay, der edit kam später... wir reden aber halt nicht drüber was passiert wäre wenn sie blutet, sondern einfach wenn sie Situation ist wie sie dort ist.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Okay, sie blutet aber vielleicht nicht... ists dann trotzdem noch witzig? Macht es das "besser"?


Deshalb glaub ich ganz im Ernst das dieses Video nen Fake ist... Wenn du so ne Tafel an die Fresse geknallt bekommst klappste blutend zusammen und stehst nicht einfach so wieder auf, vorallem war die nichtmal gefasst und hatte nichtmal die Hände oben...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Okay, sie blutet aber vielleicht nicht... ists dann trotzdem noch witzig? Macht es das "besser"?



nein aber wenn die blut sehen würden dann könnte bei deren erbsenhiren vllt ein schalter umgelegt werden der ihren erbsenhirnen sagt: uh... hoppla, das ist jetzt nichtmehr gut 
natürlich auch nur wenn deren erbsenhirne (ja ich sag das jetzt schon zum dritten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auch erkennen was da grade passiert ist


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Adrenalin kann eine Menge bewirken und so schnell blutet man nicht unbedingt. Ich würde zwar gern glauben dass es ein Fake ist, aber drauf verlassen will ich mich nicht und die die zu ihr hinläuft sieht auch ordentlich geschockt aus.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die würden es im ersten moment noch witzig finden, wenn das mädchen jetzt aber angefangen hätte zu bluten nichtmehr ...



Das glaubst du doch selber nicht...

Ach was freue ich mich schon auf mein Praktikum und meine Referendariatszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Adrenalin kann eine Menge bewirken und so schnell blutet man nicht unbedingt. Ich würde zwar gern glauben dass es ein Fake ist, aber drauf verlassen will ich mich nicht und die die zu ihr hinläuft sieht auch ordentlich geschockt aus.


Ich finds einfach seltsam wie alle da stehen, der reinläuft und auch sie steht einfach da als ob sie warten würde... und so schnell wie die wieder aufsteht... wenn du so ne Tafel vorn Kopp kriegst und selbst wieder aufstehen KÖNNTEST bleibst du erstmal noch liegen, das liegt doch in der natur des menschen -> grosse gefahr, totstellen.... ._. ich will hier niemandem was unterstellen selbst wenns fake wäre ists immer noch hirnverbrannt und ich glaub 100% das es sowas auch in echt gibt o.O sorry aber so nen typ gehört doch von der schule geschmissen...

@Selor : immer schön gucken wo son typ rumsteht sonst sehen wir heir bald ein youtube video ala "Trekkie kriegt tafel an kopp" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Wie heißt es in der Bibel: Wenn dich einer schlägt, halt auch die andere Backe hin. Das soll heißen, dass man sich nicht physisch wehrt sondern dem gegenüber sein fehlverhalten aufzeigt. Wenn er es dann nicht raffen will ist diese Person einfach verloren.
Ich würde mich ähnlich verhalten. Ich würde direkt zu einer Lehrkraft gehen. Ich glaube das schadet dem mehr, als zurückzuschlagen. Wenn man nicht zurückschlägt hat derjenige nix gegen dich in der Hand. Die erwarten, dass du zurückschlägst und sie dann leichter aus der Sache draußen sind. Wenn es jedoch zu Extremsituationen kommt, wo es um starke Verletzungen geht, die man durch ein Eingreifen preventieren kann, dann würdei ch auch zur physischen Gewalt greifen.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie heißt es in der Bibel: Wenn dich einer schlägt, halt auch die andere Backe hin. Das soll heißen, dass man sich nicht physisch wehrt sondern dem gegenüber sein fehlverhalten aufzeigt. Wenn er es dann nicht raffen will ist diese Person einfach verloren.


Ich stell mir so vor wie die aufsteht zu dem hingeht mit nem zermatschen gesicht und sagt "Du das war jetzt aber nicht ok ja!" o.O weisst du wie dem das scheissegal ist? der lebt in seiner Welt mit nem iq von 10 und solangs leute gibt die das gut finden was er tut wirds immer so weitergehen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selber nicht...



doch  das hatten wir auch schonmal in unserer schule
da wurde jemand ziemlich heftig ins gesicht geschlagen, mir fällt jetzt grad nichtmehr ein wieso, und lag dann erstma aufm boden. paar leute haben gelacht bis dann jemand erkannt hat das der junge ziemlich ordentlich am bluten war. die haben denn dann schnell hochgehoben und weggebracht. der typ der ihm ins gesicht geschlagen hatte stand da nur und hatt ziemlich geschockt geguckt


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> doch  das hatten wir auch schonmal in unserer schule
> da wurde jemand ziemlichh heftig ins gesicht geschlagen, mir fällt jetzt grad nichtmehr ein wieso, und lag dann erstma aufm boden. paar leute haben gelacht bis dann jemand erkannt hat das der junge ziemlich ordentlich am bluten war. die haben denn dann schnell hochgehoben und weggebracht. der typ der ihm ins gesicht geschlagen hatte stand da nur und hatt ziemlich geschockt geguckt


Beim ersten mal guckt er geschockt, beim 2. mal zuckt er mit der wimper beim 3. mal findet ers toll und beim 4. mal ist sowieso alles ohne blut lame...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Tja, nur ein Extremsituationen, wie eine starke Verletzung mit Nachwirkungen rüttelt solche Leute wach.
Hab meinen Post von grade eben editiert :O.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tja, nur ein Extremsituationen, wie eine starke Verletzung mit Nachwirkungen rüttelt solche Leute wach.
> Hab meinen Post von grade eben editiert :O.


Das ist das Problem, bei solchen Leuten nützen Extremsituationen beim ersten Mal was danach ists normal ._.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Beim ersten mal guckt er geschockt, beim 2. mal zuckt er mit der wimper beim 3. mal findet ers toll und beim 4. mal ist sowieso alles ohne blut lame...



falsch, auf jedenfall in dem fall
der kerl hat danach 1 woche lang ziemlich betroffen geguckt, vllt wegen der bestrafung, die wohl ziemlich heftig war so wie ich das mitbekommen habe oder weil er vllt auch erfahren hat das er dem anderen die nase gebrochen hatte und 3 zähne ausgeschlagen hatte


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> falsch, auf jedenfall in dem fall
> der kerl hat danach 1 woche lang ziemlich betroffen geguckt, vllt wegen der bestrafung, die wohl ziemlich heftig war so wie ich das mitbekommen habe oder weil er vllt auch erfahren hat das er dem anderen die nase gebrochen hatte und 3 zähne ausgeschlagen hatte


Ja gut dann ist ihm halt die Faust ausgerutscht und er ist sonst nicht so drauf... kann echt jedem mal passieren, ich sag nicht das es deswegen ok ist aber kann mal vorkommen... aber der typ da in dem video hat solche aktionen wohl schon öfters gebracht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2010)

So wie der in den Raum kam, hatte der das definitiv öfter getan bzw. auch so geplant... der wusste ja genau, dass jemand das aufnimmt so wie der in die Kamera schaute...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Also ich war jetzt wirklich ein bischen geschockt, als ich das Video gesehen habe .
Ich dacht' da kommt irgendwas blödes, wo jemand sinnlos Ziegelsteine rumwirft, und da knallt der ihr einfach eine Tafel ins Gesicht ? O.o
Das ist ja krank, man kann sich doch nicht so am Leid anderer erfreuen ...


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich dacht' da kommt irgendwas blödes, wo jemand sinnlos Ziegelsteine rumwirft, und da knallt der ihr einfach eine Tafel ins Gesicht ? O.o


Sorry ich weiss es ist primitiv und ich find das video auch scheisse aber ich hab mich grad weggeschmissen bei "knallt ihr einfach ne tafel ins gesicht" xD

Na ja an meiner alten Schule gabs solche aktionen nicht wirklich... da wars mehr psychisches mobbing.... beleidigen fertig machen etc... ab und mal bissl schubsen oder so.... ich hab mich auch mal geprügelt, bin sonst nicht so der schläger, jedenfalls wollt ich des eigentlich gar nicht doch der andere typ hat einfach immer weitergemacht hat dann geendet damit das ich nen schädel wien Bierranzen hatte weil er mir den kopf gegen die wand schlug und er ne aufgeplatzte unterlippe hatte, es waren noch 2 andere im raum die fanden das irre witzig und haben auch noch angefeuert, und sowas nennt sich dann "gehobene menschliche gesellschaft mit intelligenz", wie im zoo wenn sich 2 affen prügeln...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Also ich war jetzt wirklich ein bischen geschockt, als ich das Video gesehen habe .
> Ich dacht' da kommt irgendwas blödes, wo jemand sinnlos Ziegelsteine rumwirft, und da knallt der ihr einfach eine Tafel ins Gesicht ? O.o
> Das ist ja krank, man kann sich doch nicht so am Leid anderer erfreuen ...



Immerhin hats keine 5 Sterne bekommen. Also gibt es noch einige, die so etwas nicht gut finden.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> So wie der in den Raum kam, hatte der das definitiv öfter getan bzw. auch so geplant... der wusste ja genau, dass jemand das aufnimmt so wie der in die Kamera schaute...


Geplant sicher, aber ob das Mädchen was davon wußte bezweifel ich...



> das liegt doch in der natur des menschen -> grosse gefahr, totstellen


Ich bezweifel, dass meine erste Reaktion totstellen, sondern eher die Flucht wäre... wenn der Typ dafür bekannt ist, dass er aggressiv ist (und es scheint nicht das erste mal gewesen zu sein), dann versuch ich so schnell wie möglich von ihm wegzukommen und nicht liegen zu bleiben.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass meine erste Reaktion totstellen, sondern eher die Flucht wäre... wenn der Typ dafür bekannt ist, dass er aggressiv ist (und es scheint nicht das erste mal gewesen zu sein), dann versuch ich so schnell wie möglich von ihm wegzukommen und nicht liegen zu bleiben.


Ganz ehrlich, das ist das was mich schockt, der kerl IST nichtmal aggressiv, der findet das witzig und normal... wenn der aggressiv ist was macht er dann? mit ner 9mm amok laufen? mit nem baseball schläger drauflosprügeln? so einer sollte einfach irgendwo in ne anstalt gebracht werden zur sicherung der öffentlichkeit....


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Geplant sicher, aber ob das Mädchen was davon wußte bezweifel ich...



Ich meinte auch nicht das Mädel, sondern nur geplant von dem Typen, seinen komischen beiden Kumpels die da an der Tür standen und dem Hornochsen mit der Kamera...

Aber das ganze Problem ist auch... das sowas überhaupt möglich ist, also das man einfach so mir nichts dir nichts aufnehmen und dann in der ganzen Welt verbreiten kann...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das ist das was mich schockt, der kerl IST nichtmal aggressiv, der findet das witzig und normal... wenn der aggressiv ist was macht er dann? mit ner 9mm amok laufen? mit nem baseball schläger drauflosprügeln? so einer sollte einfach irgendwo in ne anstalt gebracht werden zur sicherung der öffentlichkeit....



Durchwas zeichnet er sich aus?
-Intelligenz? Wahrscheinlich nicht.
-Durch sportliche Leistungen? Denke auch nicht.
Jetzt bleiben ihm nur solche Sachen übrig, um die Anerkennung von anderen zu bekommen. (von den "coolen" Kids)
Wie heißt es so schön: Wer andere fertig macht wird nicht selbst fertig gemacht.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht das Mädel, sondern nur geplant von dem Typen, seinen komischen beiden Kumpels die da an der Tür standen und dem Hornochsen mit der Kamera...
> 
> Aber das ganze Problem ist auch... das sowas überhaupt möglich ist, also das man einfach so mir nichts dir nichts aufnehmen und dann in der ganzen Welt verbreiten kann...


Wir ham mal ne schullektion mit ton aufgenommen einfach aus jux aber nix spezielles gemacht dabei, als es bemerkt wurde wären wir fast von der schule geflogen... damals fand ich das unnötig und übertrieben jetzt versteh ich irgendwie wieso.... >.>


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> das liegt doch in der natur des menschen -> grosse gefahr, totstellen....


Richtig. Deswegen wird auch soviel Adrenalin in Stressituationen ausgestossen, um sich besser totstellen zu können.

Langsam komme ich bei deinen Argumenten auch etwas durcheinander. Den Typen im Video sollte man jetzt doch wieder von der Schule werfen, aber bei Amokläufen sind dann die Opfer selbst schuld? Naja Hauptsache du weisst selbst noch halbwegs was du meinst.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Du bist nicht fähig zu unterscheiden oder? Der Kerl da in dem Video ist zu 100% das Gegenteil vom "klassischen" Amokläufer... aber das begreifst du natürlich nicht...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist nicht fähig zu unterscheiden oder? Der Kerl da in dem Video ist zu 100% das Gegenteil vom "klassischen" Amokläufer... aber das begreifst du natürlich nicht...



Unser Musiklehrer sagt: Nicht die absoluten Obermacker sind die Amokläufer, sondern die kleinen Mauerblümchen, die geärgert werden sind das. Sie wissen eben keinen anderen Ausweg mehr als Amok zu laufen (es würde genügend andere geben).


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Corak, der Typ hat seine Tat aus Spass an der Freude gemacht, und wahrscheinlich aus Dummheit, die meisten Amokläufer wurden zu ihrer Tat getrieben, was sie lange nicht unschuldig macht.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Unser Musiklehrer sagt: Nicht die absoluten Obermacker sind die Amokläufer, sondern die kleinen Mauerblümchen, die geärgert werden sind das.


Das sag ich ja, aber wenn der kerl da aus dem Video mal jemanden umbringt dann nicht weil er gemobbt wurde sondern weil er in seiner aggression einfach keine grenzen kennt...


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Corak, der Typ hat seine Tat aus Spass an der Freude gemacht, und wahrscheinlich aus Dummheit, die meisten Amokläufer wurden zu ihrer Tat getrieben, was sie lange nicht unschuldig macht.



Irgendwie muss aber auch etwas mit ihm passiert sein, dass er so geworden ist, oder? Deswegen schrieb ich z.B. Therapie, oder glaubt ihr mit einem Rauswurf aus der Schule wird er ein besserer Mensch?


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss aber auch etwas mit ihm passiert sein, dass er so geworden ist, oder? Deswegen schrieb ich z.B. Therapie, oder glaubt ihr mit einem Rauswurf aus der Schule wird er ein besserer Mensch?


Evtl. ist er, sorry, auch einfach nur dumm? Weiss sich halt nicht anders zu helfen etc, aber das gibt ihm noch lange nicht das recht sowas zu tun. Darum gibts ja auch bestimmte Schulen für bestimmte Leute, nur sollten die halt auch mal Sinn ergeben und nicht einfach nur ne "Sammelstelle" darstellen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss aber auch etwas mit ihm passiert sein, dass er so geworden ist, oder? Deswegen schrieb ich z.B. Therapie, oder glaubt ihr mit einem Rauswurf aus der Schule wird er ein besserer Mensch?



Ich denke das ist teilweise so tiefgreifend das wir es nichtmal erahnen : /


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2010)

> ...wird er ein besserer Mensch?


Bei solchen Typen ist doch eine Therapie vollkommen sinnlos. 
Wer sowas macht weil er Spaß daran hat gehört für mich in den Knast mit anschliessender Sicherheitsverwahrung, egal was ihn dazu gebracht hat. Wie will man sowas rechtfertigen?


> Evtl. ist er, sorry, auch einfach nur dumm?


Das nehme ich auch an...


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selber nicht...
> 
> Ach was freue ich mich schon auf mein Praktikum und meine Referendariatszeit
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir vorstellen wie Selor mit ner Star Trek Uniform in die Klasse geht und sie dann auf Klingonisch begrüßt. Gott wär das lustig^^



Selor schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht das Mädel, sondern nur geplant von dem Typen, seinen komischen beiden Kumpels die da an der Tür standen und dem Hornochsen mit der Kamera...
> 
> Aber das ganze Problem ist auch... das sowas überhaupt möglich ist, also das man einfach so mir nichts dir nichts aufnehmen und dann in der ganzen Welt verbreiten kann...



Ganz meine Meinung. Die Idee, die Durchführung und dann noch die Verbreitung von sowas ist eigentlich unter aller Sau. Wenn ich mir denk was wir in der Schule machen und wofür wir Strafen kriegen (Schneeball!!), dann ist der sicherlich geflogen und der Spack der das aufgenommen hat erst recht.

@Lachmann:

Swashbuckle ist Live nur gut weil 'se nen Piraten-Bonus haben und nen Roadie der als Papagei verkleidet crowdsurft (: Ansonsten sind sie mittelmäßig bis gut. Was mich aber überrascht hat, war das sie ihr Instrumente noch selber aufgebaut und gestimmt haben. Wer mit Dark Tranquility, Caliban und HSB Tourt, für den sollten die Instrumente schon aufgebaut werden. (Hab sie am 30. gesehen)


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du bist nicht fähig zu unterscheiden oder? Der Kerl da in dem Video ist zu 100% das Gegenteil vom "klassischen" Amokläufer... aber das begreifst du natürlich nicht...



Das macht jetzt nicht wirklich Sinn. Sowohl ein Amokläufer als auch einer der bei jedem Furz auf 180 ist und sich nicht beherrschen kann haben ein Problem, das sich nicht besonders voneinander unterscheidet.
Und wie man auf der einen Seite gewalttätige Jugendliche einfach von der Schule werfen will und auf der anderen Seite dann den toten Opfern eines Amoklaufs die Schuld gibt (beides natürlich wieder in süffisantem Tonfall) ist wirklich beeindruckend. Verstehen tu ich es allerdings nicht, da hast du recht. Ob man so etwas überhaupt verstehen kann finde ich auch eher fraglich..


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss aber auch etwas mit ihm passiert sein, dass er so geworden ist, oder? Deswegen schrieb ich z.B. Therapie, oder glaubt ihr mit einem Rauswurf aus der Schule wird er ein besserer Mensch?


Antwort auf beide Fragen ist : Kann sein ^^
Es muss ihm nicht zwangsweise etwas schlimmes passiert sein, damit er auf so dämliche Ideen kommt, er könnte auch einfach das verlangen haben, dazu zugehören, ohne jemals wirklich ausgeschlossen worden zu sein -> Dummheit.
Er kann aber auch wirklich ausgeschlossen worden sein oder so.

Und, ob er ein besserer Mensch wird, weiss ich nicht, aber wenn man jemandem 'mal den Ernst des Lebens zeigt, und ihm beibringt, dass, falls er sich weiterhin so benimmt, er 'mal schrecklich allein sein wird, und ihm niemand helfen wird, wird er sich villeicht ändern.
Oder er wird noch schlimmer^^


----------



## mimoun (2. Januar 2010)

Nunja Dieses Video was da gepostet wurde ist einfach nur krank.Und wer über so etwas lacht der hat nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.Ich hasse es provoziert zu werden und ich hasse es gewalt anzuwenden müssen.Manchmal tuhen mir die opfer echt Leid die jeden tag mit blauen Augen und blauen flecken nach hause gehen müssen.Und was machen die Lehrer?Genau garnichts!Sie sagen nur den Tätern vieleicht  das es nicht in Ordnung wär und so ein geblubber.Aber mehr passiert da jetzt auch wieder nicht.Vielleicht mal ne Strafarbeit.Aber eigentlich ist den Lehren scheiss egal und den Eltern ebenso.Oh man es wird immer schlimmer.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> @Lachmann:
> 
> Swashbuckle ist Live nur gut weil 'se nen Piraten-Bonus haben und nen Roadie der als Papagei verkleidet crowdsurft (: Ansonsten sind sie mittelmäßig bis gut. Was mich aber überrascht hat, war das sie ihr Instrumente noch selber aufgebaut und gestimmt haben. Wer mit Dark Tranquility, Caliban und HSB Tourt, für den sollten die Instrumente schon aufgebaut werden. (Hab sie am 30. gesehen)



ich konnte sie leider noch nicht live sehen aber ein kumpel von mir durfte sie letztens live erleben ^^ er meinte das sie ganz gut waren  selbst wenn sie nicht so der live renner wären würde ich sie trotzdem noch mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry für offtopic X.x


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Das macht jetzt nicht wirklich Sinn. Sowohl ein Amokläufer als auch einer der bei jedem Furz auf 180 ist und sich nicht beherrschen kann haben ein Problem, das sich nicht besonders voneinander unterscheidet.
> Und wie man auf der einen Seite gewalttätige Jugendliche einfach von der Schule werfen will und auf der anderen Seite dann den toten Opfern eines Amoklaufs die Schuld gibt (beides natürlich wieder in süffisantem Tonfall) ist wirklich beeindruckend. Verstehen tu ich es allerdings nicht, da hast du recht. Ob man so etwas überhaupt verstehen kann finde ich auch eher fraglich..


Du verstehst es nicht.

Wenn jemand Amok läuft weil er dazu getrieben wurde, seis durch Mobbing oder sonstwas, sollte man halt auch dran denken das auch die Opfer nicht ganz unschuldig sind, ich habe nie gesagt die Opfer seien eh allesamt selber schuld und der Täter sei n heiliger also  kannste diese unterschwellige Unterstellung gleich mal stecken lassen, ich hab nur gesagt man sollte nach so nem Amoklauf mal ernsthafte Gründe suchen und nicht gleich alles den "killerspielen" zuschieben wies halt getan wird (hat ja so viel Sinn wie man sieht)

Wenn jemand aber Amok läuft aus purer Langeweile oder weil er leicht reizbar ist das ne andere Sache... Irgendwie verstehst hier ausser dir btw jeder....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Aber mal angenommen der Typ ist wegen äußeren Einflüssen so geworden muss man sich wiederrum die Frage stellen warum ist das so?
Um nur mal ein paar Möglichkeiten durchzuspielen:

Er hat das Bedürfnis seine Macht zu demonstrieren:
Warum ist das grade bei ihm der Fall und warum können andere Menschen diesen Drang zumindest ausbremsen?

Er will akzeptiert werden:
Warum denkt er, er würde durch solche Aktionen akzeptiert und warum (das ist das Schlimmste daran) wird er auch noch tatsächlich dafür akzeptiert Oo ?

Er erfährt Zuhause Gewalt:
Warum ist das so? Weil der Vater in seiner Kindheit auch geschlagen wurde oder soziale Probleme? Wobei man sich wieder fragen muss warum der Vater geschlagen wurde oder woher die sozialen Missstände herkommen? Sonst kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass das Ganze einem Dominoprinzip folgt. Vater wurde geschlagen -> er schlägt sein Kind -> sein Kind wird seine Kinder schlagen usw.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Dem Amokläufer aus Langeweile kann man wohl nicht mehr helfen. Man kann auch nichts verbessern, um künftige, aus Langeweile verübten Amokläufe zu verhidnern (außer Waffen verbieten und unzgänglich zu machen, was aber auch nicht 100 Prozent klappt). Aber Amokläufe wegen Mobbing o.Ä. kann man durch einige Sachen preventiren.


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn jemand aber Amok läuft aus purer Langeweile oder weil er leicht reizbar ist das ne andere Sache... Irgendwie verstehst hier ausser dir btw jeder....



Aber selbst bei so jemandem gab es in der Vergangenheit das Versäumnisse und wenn es nur die Eltern waren. Also ein komplett eigenverschuldetes Amok-Laufen gibt es nach meinem Verständnis nicht. Die "Schuld" der Opfer, wenn man sie so beschreiben will, ist also immer vorhanden, wenn auch mit unterschiedlicher Gewichtung.

Ich halte den Menschen nicht für schlecht, es sind letztlich die äußeren Einflüsse, neben den genetischen Grundvoraussetzungen, die aus uns das machen, was wir schlußendlich sind.


----------



## XXI. (2. Januar 2010)

Einfach mal nur so Offtopic:

Kann es sein, dass das die Disskussion ist, bei der sich die Mods am meisten beteiligen?


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2010)

Die Mods kann man schlecht sagen. Das ist mein erster Beitrag im Thread. Lilly ist der einzige Mod, der hier bisher wirklich aktiv teilgenommen hat.


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

mimoun schrieb:


> Nunja Dieses Video was da gepostet wurde ist einfach nur krank.Und wer über so etwas lacht der hat nicht mehr alle tassen im schrank.Ich hasse es provoziert zu werden und ich hasse es gewalt anzuwenden müssen.Manchmal tuhen mir die opfer echt Leid die jeden tag mit blauen Augen und blauen flecken nach hause gehen müssen.Und was machen die Lehrer?Genau garnichts!Sie sagen nur den Tätern vieleicht das es nicht in Ordnung wär und so ein geblubber.Aber mehr passiert da jetzt auch wieder nicht.Vielleicht mal ne Strafarbeit.Aber eigentlich ist den Lehren scheiss egal und den Eltern ebenso.Oh man es wird immer schlimmer.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es den Lehrern egal ist. Wieso sollte es ihnen egal sein? Leher haben in den allermeisten Fällen aus reinem Idealismus den Beruf gelernt. Die Lehre an den Unis geht, woeit ich weiss, aber auch nur ganz wenig auf den pädagogischen Aspekt des Berufs ein, sondern mehr auf den Lehraspekt. Die meisten Lehrer sind mit solchen Situationen meiner Meinung nach einfach schlicht überfordert. Wenn jemand schon so wie in dem Video in eine Klasse kommt, ist es auch etwas spät dann erst anfangen zu wollen ihn zu erziehen. Das hätte schon wesentlich früher anfangen müssen. Die Lehrer die solche Schüler dann in ihrer Klasse haben, haben gar keine Chance da noch etwas zu tun. Vor allem nicht mit der Ausbildung die die Lehrer heute haben.

Fest steht nur eins. Kein Mensch wird brutal oder böse geboren. Jeder Mensch ist das Produkt seiner Umwelt (Familie, Schule, Freunde, Medien). Und deswegen muss man an den äusseren Einflüssen etwas ändern wenn man dauerhaft eine Lösung finden will um aggressive Schüler oder Amokläufer zu vermeiden.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber selbst bei so jemandem gab es in der Vergangenheit das Versäumnisse und wenn es nur die Eltern waren. Also ein komplett eigenverschuldetes Amok-Laufen gibt es nach meinem Verständnis nicht. Die "Schuld" der Opfer, wenn man sie so beschreiben will, ist also immer vorhanden, wenn auch mit unterschiedlicher Gewichtung.
> 
> Ich halte den Menschen nicht für schlecht, es sind letztlich die äußeren Einflüsse, neben den genetischen Grundvoraussetzungen, die aus uns das machen, was wir schlußendlich sind.


Ja klar da hast du schon Recht, aber aggressive Menschen werden aggressiv, oder werden so geboren. Bei den ersteren könnte man bei frühzeitiger Erkennung was dagegen tun, was aber oft nicht geschieht, bei letzteren wird es dann schon schwerer... auch wenn du in den Amok getrieben wirst könnte man viel dagegen tun, z.B. mal handeln statt wegschauen oder wirklich für bessere Integrität sorgen...

@corak wenn du mit "äusseren Einflüssen" auch handeln gegen mobbing und co kg meinst stimme ich zum 1. mal mit dir überein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Man wird als Rohdiamant geboren. Äußere Einflüsse schleifen einen zu demjenigen, der man ist. Äußere Einflüsse machen wohl 90% deines Verhaltens aus. Du siehst als kleines Kind äpfel in der Werbung. Du hast nie Äpfel vorher gegessen. In der Werbung werden Äpfel jetzt schlecht gemacht. Du wirst unterbewusst (höchstwahrscheinlich) keine Äpfel mögen. Und wenn man eben die gewalttätigen Typen erst dann "schleifen" will, wenn sie schon jahrelang durch andere Sachen geprägt sind, dann hast du keine Chance. Höchstens ein Hammer (Extremsituationen) Können noch etwas ändern.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man wird als Rohdiamant geboren. Äußere Einflüsse schleifen einen zu demjenigen, der man ist. Äußere Einflüsse machen wohl 90% deines Verhaltens aus. Du siehst als kleines Kind äpfel in der Werbung. Du hast nie Äpfel vorher gegessen. In der Werbung werden Äpfel jetzt schlecht gemacht. Du wirst unterbewusst (höchstwahrscheinlich) keine Äpfel mögen.



So sehe ich das auch. Aber so betrachtet spielt doch auch Musik eine Rolle in der entwicklung eines Charackters was hier schon öfters dementiert wurde.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Aber so betrachtet spielt doch auch Musik eine Rolle in der entwicklung eines Charackters was hier schon öfters dementiert wurde.



Musik spielt eine große Rolle. Es kann gut sein, dass falsche Musik zu Gewalt führt. Wenn ich mit 16 Jahren Gangster Rap höre bleibe ich wohl unversehrt, weil ich schon jahrelang geschliffen wurde und dieser einzelne Einfluss nichts gegen tausende Einflüsse machen kann.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man wird als Rohdiamant geboren. Äußere Einflüsse schleifen einen zu demjenigen, der man ist. Äußere Einflüsse machen wohl 90% deines Verhaltens aus. Du siehst als kleines Kind äpfel in der Werbung. Du hast nie Äpfel vorher gegessen. In der Werbung werden Äpfel jetzt schlecht gemacht. Du wirst unterbewusst (höchstwahrscheinlich) keine Äpfel mögen.



Ich denke so: Der Mensch wird als  Bestie geboren, doch durch die Liebe ihrer Eltern wird sie das Gute in Person. Doch solange man dies nicht bewahrt, kehrt das "böse" Ich zurück.

Und was der Mensch nicht mag, ist nicht gut. Das kann schlecht sein, aber auch wieder gut! Stellt euch vor, wir würden den geruch von Pferdeäpfeln mögen.....*zensiert*


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Musik spielt eine große Rolle. Es kann gut sein, dass falsche Musik zu Gewalt führt.



Ebenso wie falsche Computerspiele?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ebenso wie falsche Computerspiele?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicherlich sind diese 2 Aspekte nicht ganz unschuldig doch es sind die "kleineren" aspekte, man sollte sich halt zuerst mal auf die "Grossen" aspekte wie das Mobbing und solche Dinge konzentrieren anstatt mit der Schrotflinte auf ne Mücke zu schiessen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich denke so: Der Mensch wird als mordlustige Bestie geboren, doch durch die Liebe ihrer Eltern wird sie das Gute in Person. Doch solange man dies nichtbewahrt, kehrt das "böse" Ich zurück.



Man kann genauso gut auch Gut geboren werden. Das müsste man erforschen. Wahrscheinlich, wenn die Eltern nichts machen wird man durch die "verdorbene" Gesellschaft geschliffen. Man kann es in 2 Aspekten sehen: Die "Liebe" der Eltern macht das Kind erst gut oder die verdorbene Gesellschaft zerstört das Gute.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ebenso wie falsche Computerspiele?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich habe es so verstanden wenn Bobbi jetzt Hip Hop hört und Benni Metal hassen sie einander

Das war jetzt nur verbreitetes Beispiel. Es kann genau so gut einer der Zen hört einen der Volk hört hasst.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ebenso wie falsche Computerspiele?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein. Ich denke, Computerspiele haben keinen EInfluss, wenn sie erst zu einer gewissen Zeit gespietl werden. Wenn ein kleines Kind jetzt von Anfang an solche "Gewaltspiele" sieht, dann kann es abstumpfen und Gewalt akls etwas ganz normales sehen. Aber ich glaube, dass das nicht das Problem ist. Und ein einzelner Einfluss kann meiner Meinung nach nichts ändern. Die ersten Jahre sind entscheidend.


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht.
> 
> Wenn jemand Amok läuft weil er dazu getrieben wurde, seis durch Mobbing oder sonstwas, sollte man halt auch dran denken das auch die Opfer nicht ganz unschuldig sind, ich habe nie gesagt die Opfer seien eh allesamt selber schuld und der Täter sei n heiliger also kannste diese unterschwellige Unterstellung gleich mal stecken lassen, ich hab nur gesagt man sollte nach so nem Amoklauf mal ernsthafte Gründe suchen und nicht gleich alles den "killerspielen" zuschieben wies halt getan wird (hat ja so viel Sinn wie man sieht)
> 
> Wenn jemand aber Amok läuft aus purer Langeweile oder weil er leicht reizbar ist das ne andere Sache... Irgendwie verstehst hier ausser dir btw jeder....




Ich glaube, der einzige, der hier relativ wenig versteht, bist du.

Denkst du tatsächlich, dass Jugendliche, die sich dauernd schlagen, keine Probleme haben und dies nur aus Langeweile tun oder aus Spass an der Freude? Diese Menschen haben ebenso ein Problem wie Amokläufer gehen damit nur ganz anderes um. Anti Aggressions Trainings bei Jugendlichen machen fast nichts anderes als zu ergründen wo die Aggressionen her kommen und die Gründe aufzuarbeiten.
Ob jetzt jemand mit einer Waffe nach Jahren in die Schule geht und diejenigen, die er für die vermeintlichen Übeltäter an seiner Situation hält, über den Haufen schiesst oder ob ein anderer Mensch täglich Streit sucht und einfach draufhaut ist von der Sache her gesehen egal. Beide haben Persönlichkeitsprobleme, und mit denen sind sie nicht geboren worden. Die sind ihnen anerzogen worden.

Deine Bemerkungen zu den Opfern eines Amoklaufes finde ich übrigenes in höchstem Masse zynisch. Ein Lehrer, der eventuell durch die Notengebung letztendlich dafür verantwortlich ist, dass ein Amokläufer eventuell keinen Schulabschluss bekommt und er deswegen keine Perspektive für sich sieht, ist genauso unschuldig wie ein Polizist der von einem Amokläufer erschossen oder verletzt wird. Und selbst wenn ein Schüler mal jemand anderen geärgert hat ist er mit Sicherheit nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass er dann sterben musste. Deine Unterscheidung ist sehr hirnrissig.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Die Gewalttäter aus Langeweile brauchen Anerkennung. Sie sind wahrscheinlcih nie gelobt worden und ernten ihren Lob von den "Kollgen", deren Lob inzwischen wichtiger ist wie das der Eltern. Früher als Kind brauchte man die Anerkennung der Eltern. Wenn man diese nicht bekommt, sucht man sie sich in der Teeniephase mit solchen Miteln. Wenn man von den Eltern Anerkennung erhalten hat braucht man soetwas nicht mit Gewalt zu erreihen. Man ist selbstbewusster und weiß, dass man solche Aktionen nicht machen muss.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

"Killerspiele" können schon ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Ich bin aber der Meinung das sie trotzdem keine Schuld tragen. Das Spiel muss nur in den richtigen Händen sein. Der Verantwortungslose Umgang der Eltern mit diesen Spielen ist das Problem. Ich durfte früher kein GTA spielen. Damals hatt es mich genervt aber wenn ich es heute nüchtern betrachte hat es mir wahrscheinlich blos gut getan.


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> "Killerspiele" können schon ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Ich bin aber der Meinung das sie trotzdem keine Schuld tragen. Das Spiel muss nur in den richtigen Händen sein. Der Verantwortungslose Umgang der Eltern mit diesen Spielen ist das Problem. Ich durfte früher kein GTA spielen. Damals hatt es mich genervt aber wenn ich es heute nüchtern betrachte hat es mir wahrscheinlich blos gut getan.



Und was hätte es bei dir bewirkt? Wärst du dann auf die Strasse gegangen und ein latenter Autodieb geworden?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Und was hätte es bei dir bewirkt? Wärst du dann auf die Strasse gegangen und ein latenter Autodieb geworden?


Wenn ein Einfluss da ist, dann nicht so direkt. Es gibt noch genügend andere Einflüsse. Nur wenn du von Geburt an nur GTA siehst, dann wirst du natürlich so. Es kann höchstens die Gewaltbereitschaft senken.


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nur wenn du von Geburt an nur GTA siehst, dann wirst du natürlich so.



Blödsinn


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> [...]






Thoor schrieb:


> [...]



Müsst ihr euch eigentlich immer gegensteitig in die Seite kneifen?!?


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Und was hätte es bei dir bewirkt? Wärst du dann auf die Strasse gegangen und ein latenter Autodieb geworden?


Ich denke es geht hier nicht wirklich ums Auto klauen sondern mehr um die Gewaltbereitschaft. Wenn du Spiele spielst mit 13 die ab 18 sind in denen du mit nem Baseballschläger ne Frau zusammenschlägst färbt das irgendwie tief drinnen schon irgendwann mal ab, nur ist das alleine sicher nicht der Auslöser...

Auf den Rest deines Postes geh ich nicht ein da er zu 98% aus Wortverdrehungen besteht....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht hier nicht wirklich ums Auto klauen sondern mehr um die Gewaltbereitschaft. Wenn du Spiele spielst mit 13 die ab 18 sind in denen du mit nem Baseballschläger ne Frau zusammenschlägst färbt das irgendwie tief drinnen schon irgendwann mal ab, nur ist das alleine sicher nicht der Auslöser...



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Ein Einfluss alleine kann gegen tausende andere nicht alleine "durchgehen".


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht hier nicht wirklich ums Auto klauen sondern mehr um die Gewaltbereitschaft. Wenn du Spiele spielst mit 13 die ab 18 sind in denen du mit nem Baseballschläger ne Frau zusammenschlägst färbt das irgendwie tief drinnen schon irgendwann mal ab, nur ist das alleine sicher nicht der Auslöser...


Wie kommst du darauf, dass so etwas dann abfärbt? Und wieso färbt es dann wenn mit 13 ab aber mit 18 nicht mehr? Nur weil irgendwann beschlossen wurde, dass man mit 18 wählen darf und deswegen die Volljährigkeit geändert worden ist, ist man in dem Alter meiner Meinung nach noch längst nicht erwachsen. Ich denke ausserdem, dass ausser wirklich geistig Zurückgebliebenen alle 13 Jährigen deutlich zwischen Realität und Computerspiel unterscheiden können. Die Kinder haben früher draussen mit Spielzeugpistolen und Gewehren gespielt und trotzdem deswegen keine Gewaltphantasien entwickelt. Solche gedankengänge finde ich ziemlich einseitig.



Thoor schrieb:


> Auf den Rest deines Postes geh ich nicht ein da er zu 98% aus Wortverdrehungen besteht....


 Du kannst dir ersatzweise auch die Augen zuhalten wenn dir etwas nicht gefällt. Machen Kinder ansonsten auch recht häufig..


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass so etwas dann abfärbt? Und wieso färbt es dann wenn mit 13 ab aber mit 18 nicht mehr? Nur weil irgendwann beschlossen wurde, dass man mit 18 wählen darf und deswegen die Volljährigkeit geändert worden ist, ist man in dem Alter meiner Meinung nach noch längst nicht erwachsen. Ich denke ausserdem, dass ausser wirklich geistig Zurückgebliebenen alle 13 Jährigen deutlich zwischen Realität und Computerspiel unterscheiden können. Die Kinder haben früher draussen mit Spielzeugpistolen und Gewehren gespielt und trotzdem deswegen keine Gewaltphantasien entwickelt. Solche gedankengänge finde ich ziemlich einseitig.
> 
> Du kannst dir ersatzweise auch die Augen zuhalten wenn dir etwas nicht gefällt. Machen Kinder ansonsten auch recht häufig..


Du kannst echt einfach nicht ohne sticheln oder? Der Unterschied zwischen 13 und 18 ist das du irgendwann mal den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und Realität lernst, mit 18 solltest du klar wissen was ein Spiel ist und was nicht, mit 13 nicht unbedingt... Gibt heute noch Leute die nicht unterscheiden können....


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du kannst echt einfach nicht ohne sticheln oder? Der Unterschied zwischen 13 und 18 ist das du irgendwann mal den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und Realität lernst, mit 18 solltest du klar wissen was ein Spiel ist und was nicht, mit 13 nicht unbedingt... Gibt heute noch Leute die nicht unterscheiden können....



Mit 13 merkt man nicht, dass man eine Maus in der Hand hält und Polygone "umpixelt" aber mit 18 schon. Ein Spielzeuggewehr kann ein 10 Jähriger aber von einem echten unterscheiden. 
Ja, das macht Sinn - oh wait..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass so etwas dann abfärbt? Und wieso färbt es dann wenn mit 13 ab aber mit 18 nicht mehr?



Weil man mit 18 in der Lage ist sowas richtig zu deuten. Kinder können zb das normale Fernsehprogramm und Werbung nicht auseinanderhalten. Warum sollten sie das mit einem Videospiel (in dem man ja praktisch selber handelt) und der Realität tuhen können ?
Und man muss nicht immer gleich alles in i-welche Extreme ziehen. GTA hätte mich garantiert nicht zum latenten Autodieb gemacht aber vllt wäre Gewalt an sich damit für mich alltäglicher geworden. Dann noch das kindliche Denken dazu...man nimmt in dem Alter doch nicht an dass das was auf dem Bildschirm gezeigt wird schlimm ist. Sowas wird einem erst viel später bewusst.


----------



## corak (2. Januar 2010)

Mal ohne Scheiss. Ihr seid doch selber gerade mal 3 oder 4 Jahre älter als 13. Seid ihr wirklich in dem Alter nicht fähig gewesen zwischen Computerspiel und Realtität zu unterscheiden? Und die magische 18 gibt es erst seit 1975!!!! Gab es in dem Jahr einen Evolutionssprung in dem die geistige Reife früher eingesetzt hat?
Kein 13 Jähriger hat Probleme Werbung und Film auseinanderzuhalten. Denkt mal 2 Jahre zurück und redet nicht so dummes Zeug, so schwer wirds doch nicht sein .


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Mal ohne Scheiss. Ihr seid doch selber gerade mal 3 oder 4 Jahre älter als 13. Seid ihr wirklich in dem Alter nicht fähig gewesen zwischen Computerspiel und Realtität zu unterscheiden? Und die magische 18 gibt es erst seit 1975!!!! Gab es in dem Jahr einen Evolutionssprung in dem die geistige Reife früher eingesetzt hat?
> Kein 13 Jähriger hat Probleme Werbung und Film auseinanderzuhalten. Denkt mal 2 Jahre zurück und redet nicht so dummes Zeug, so schwer wirds doch nicht sein .


Absolut /sign (im Ernst).
Wer mit 13 dumm genug ist, Spiel mit realität zu verwechseln gehört sowieso verboten


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer schon ne eigene Meinung von Corak gelesen? Also irgendwie ist der nur am rummeckern, mich würde ganz im Ernst mal deine Meinung lesen warum die Gewalt an Schulen steigt, oder auch warum nicht, einfach mal irgendwas anderes als Gemecker und Wortverdrehungen -_-

/e wenn du übrigens sagst zwischen 13 und 18 ist kein Unterschied dann musst du dich mit deinen 40 oder 50 Jahren hier auch nicht so aufspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Absolut /sign (im Ernst).
> Wer mit 13 dumm genug ist, Spiel mit realität zu verwechseln gehört sowieso verboten


das schon, aber ich finds trotzdem nicht ok, dass man kindern unter 18 soetwas zu spielen gibt.
EIne der Gruende, ist dass die Psyche immernoch nicht ganz entwickelt ist. Es praegt sich staerker ein. Genau die in meiner Klasse, die die meisten Horror filme schaun und Shocker-Games spielen, leiden an schlafmangel und alptraeumen. 
Aber das ist ein anderes Thma, sry


btt


----------



## Noxiel (2. Januar 2010)

Corak hat die nächsten Tage Zeit über sein Verhalten nachzudenken, und jetzt, so gut es geht, zurück zum Thema und dabei sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Corak hat die nächsten Tage Zeit über sein Verhalten nachzudenken, und jetzt, so gut es geht, zurück zum Thema und dabei sachlich bleiben.



Endlich dachte damit wird noch der ganze Thread überschwemmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja: Ich glaube auch dass die Eltern eines Kindes vermutlich nicht mit ihm schimpfen(ok das bringt bei einem 14+ Jährigen vermutlich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder ihn bestrafen. Playtation weg für eine Bestimmte Zeit, wenn nötig sogar seine Spiele im Ebay verkaufen! Ist bei mir so, wer nicht spurt muss die Folgen tragen!


----------



## mimoun (2. Januar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Endlich dachte damit wird noch der ganze Thread überschwemmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und dann haben die Eltern mitleid und geben den Kind alles zurück und vergessen seine taten ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Hier greifen die Worte meines Latienlehrers:
Er hat gesagt, dass er ein BUch gelesen hat wie Kinder kriminell (gewalttätig) werden. Er hat gelesen, dass Kinder, die geschlagen werden später eine drastisch erhöhte Chance haben, kriminell (gewalttätig) zu werden. Das hat er seinen Kidnern gesagt, dass er sie nie wieder schlagen wird. Und immer, wenn sie scheiße bauen, sagt er, dass wen ner es ihnen nicht versprochen hätte sie jetzt shclagen würde. Er hat gesagt, es hat diesselbe Wirkung wie wenn er wirklich geschlagen hätte. Wenn man Kinder früh genug richtig erzieht kann praktisch nichts schiefgehen! Lasst jetzt mal das Gesetz ausm Spiel. Seine Kidner schlagen is ja verboten worden. Was ich damti sagen will. Wenn man mindestens 1 mal konsequent eine Strafe vollführt kann es sehr viel Nutzen.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Es ist ja die Aufgabe der Eltern, ihre Kinder zu erziehen. Zumindest tragen sie den grössten Teil.

Aber Eltern sind auch nur Menschen, welche nicht perfekt sind (so wie wir alle hier). Die einen sind vielleicht sehr streng zum Kind und sagen ihnen genau,was sie tun dürfen und was nicht. Als kleines Kind kann das recht Sicherheit bieten, denn Papa weiss ja was gut für mich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber als Jugendlicher wird dir das immer mehr auf die Nerfen gehen. Und es kann sein, dass der Junge die  Initiative ergreift und genau dass macht, was der Vater ihm verboten hat.

In diesem Beispiel hat sich der Vater bemüht, ihn zu erziehen. Hat es aber nicht so geschafft, wie ers sich wünschte. 
Der Junge wird dazu tendieren, Regeln für schlecht und unterdrückend zu halten und wird ihnen wenig Respekt erweisen. 
Solange man dem Jungen nicht die andere Seite der Medaille zeigt, ihm nicht einen anderen Aspekt aufzeigt, wird er bei seiner Meinung bleiben.

Und hier kommen wir ins  Spiel :=) Das Umfeld.

Es ist auch unsere Aufgabe, füreinander zu sorgen.  Zwar ist sie nicht so zwingend, wie bei den Eltern, doch auch wir fungieren als Vorbilder. Selbst wenn wir es nicht immer klar wissen. Und ein Vorbild (negativ gemeint) kann auch sein, dass man Beliebt seiin will, und deshalb jemandem ne Tafel in die Fresse haut.
Und dies ist offensichtlich, denn ich sehe eine Menge Youtube-Clips, die ähnliches zur Schau stellen.

Deshalb tut, was ihr tut, überlegt. Denkt zweimal nach, ob es wirklich die richtige Entscheidung is, dem nen Haken zu stellen, oder hier das Klo der Schule zu verstopfen.

[entfernt, offtopic]

Die Eltern haben versucht, mich richtig zu erziehen (und mit 3 älteren Geschwistern, konnten sie bei mir nix viel falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und in der Schule habe ich vielmehr gelernt, wie ich NICHT handeln sollte. Nicht unbedingt von den Lehrern, sondern vielmehr von den Schülern.


----------



## Camô (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie heißt es in der Bibel: Wenn dich einer schlägt, halt auch die andere Backe hin. Das soll heißen, dass man sich nicht physisch wehrt sondern dem gegenüber sein fehlverhalten aufzeigt. Wenn er es dann nicht raffen will ist diese Person einfach verloren.
> Ich würde mich ähnlich verhalten. Ich würde direkt zu einer Lehrkraft gehen. Ich glaube das schadet dem mehr, als zurückzuschlagen. Wenn man nicht zurückschlägt hat derjenige nix gegen dich in der Hand. Die erwarten, dass du zurückschlägst und sie dann leichter aus der Sache draußen sind. Wenn es jedoch zu Extremsituationen kommt, wo es um starke Verletzungen geht, die man durch ein Eingreifen preventieren kann, dann würdei ch auch zur physischen Gewalt greifen.


Im zweiten Absatz widersprichst du dir ein wenig. Wenn ein Vollidiot darauf aus ist, sich mit dir zu prügeln, halte ich für meinen Teil mit Sicherheit nicht meine zweite Wange hin. Einsicht durch Ignoranz? Ein fataler Fehler. Inzwischen ist es doch soweit gekommen, dass gestörte Jugendliche bis zum Äußersten gehen (s. am Münchner Bahnhof). Was soll denn da groß abschrecken? Das wäre für sie doch nur ein weiterer Vorwand, dich zu verprügeln.


----------



## Camô (3. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber selbst bei so jemandem gab es in der Vergangenheit das Versäumnisse und wenn es nur die Eltern waren. Also ein komplett eigenverschuldetes Amok-Laufen gibt es nach meinem Verständnis nicht. Die "Schuld" der Opfer, wenn man sie so beschreiben will, ist also immer vorhanden, wenn auch mit unterschiedlicher Gewichtung.
> 
> Ich halte den Menschen nicht für schlecht, es sind letztlich die äußeren Einflüsse, neben den genetischen Grundvoraussetzungen, die aus uns das machen, was wir schlußendlich sind.


Ich weiß, ich ziehe schwere Kaliber zu Hilfe, aber Hitler ist auch nicht als Massenmörder zur Welt gekommen. Ihn beeinflussten während seines langen Lazarettsaufenthalts antisemitische Schriften zu seiner Weltanschauung. Und dennoch ist ein Urteil über ihn eindeutig.
Der Tafeltyp ist doch einfach krank und eine Therapie wäre vergebliche Liebesmüh. Hier nannte jemand ein Beispiel, dass, sofern Blut im Spiel ist, es eine abschreckende Wirkung haben könnte. Es war allerdings eine Schlägerei zwischen 2 Typen und, auch wenns albern klingt, hat diese Form von "Angelegenheiten regeln" seine Daseinsberechtigung (sofern mit "fairen" Mitteln gekämpft wird). Auch wenn der eine Schüler dann verletzt sein sollte, würde ich den Täter nicht grundsätzlich als verhaltensgestört einstufen.
Der Tafeltyp hingegen dreht doch völlig am Rad, zumal das noch eine Frau ist. Sorry, aber genau solche Leute sind dann die Typen, die, sofern man sie gewähren lässt, früher oder später in die Nachrichten kommen. Den Typen einfach mal für 7-10 Jahre in den Knast stecken. Punkt. Aus. Ende.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Januar 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Den Typen einfach mal für 7-10 Jahre in den Knast stecken. Punkt. Aus. Ende.


Und du glaubst im Knast lernt er "richtiges Verhalten"?
Wir haben keine Ahnung, was da vorher vorgefallen ist und was mit dem Jungen passiert ist, was wirklich in seinem Kopf vorgeht. Eine Strafe muss sicherlich sein, aber sich hier ein Urteil darüber erlauben was das beste für ihn wäre halte ich für arrogant und engstirnig, damit sollten sich eher die Profis beschäftigen und zum Glück ist Selbstjustiz ja verboten :>


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und du glaubst im Knast lernt er "richtiges Verhalten"?
> Wir haben keine Ahnung, was da vorher vorgefallen ist und was mit dem Jungen passiert ist, was wirklich in seinem Kopf vorgeht. Eine Strafe muss sicherlich sein, aber sich hier ein Urteil darüber erlauben was das beste für ihn wäre halte ich für arrogant und engstirnig, damit sollten sich eher die Profis beschäftigen und zum Glück ist Selbstjustiz ja verboten :>



Statt Knast 2-3 Jahre zur Bundeswehr schicken ^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

ja klar bring ihm noch bei mit ner waffe umzugehen^^


----------



## Sin (3. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja klar bring ihm noch bei mit ner waffe umzugehen^^



Wieso, wenn er es lernen will, kann er sich auch wie jeder andere bei nem Schiesssportverein anmelden, da macht das beim Bund auch den braten nicht mehr fett. Aber dort lernt er wenigstens was Kameradschaft bedeutet, dass man alleine in einer Gruppe nichts ist, und dass man sich auch mal der obrigkeit unterordnen muss für einen höheren zweck.


----------



## Bukanier (3. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hier greifen die Worte meines Latienlehrers:
> Er hat gesagt, dass er ein BUch gelesen hat wie Kinder kriminell (gewalttätig) werden. Er hat gelesen, dass Kinder, die geschlagen werden später eine drastisch erhöhte Chance haben, kriminell (gewalttätig) zu werden. Das hat er seinen Kidnern gesagt, dass er sie nie wieder schlagen wird. Und immer, wenn sie scheiße bauen, sagt er, dass wen ner es ihnen nicht versprochen hätte sie jetzt shclagen würde. Er hat gesagt, es hat diesselbe Wirkung wie wenn er wirklich geschlagen hätte. Wenn man Kinder früh genug richtig erzieht kann praktisch nichts schiefgehen! Lasst jetzt mal das Gesetz ausm Spiel. Seine Kidner schlagen is ja verboten worden. Was ich damit sagen will. Wenn man mindestens 1 mal konsequent eine Strafe vollführt kann es sehr viel Nutzen.




Ich zitiere dich, da du dich auf deinen Lateinlehrer berufst. Ich berufe mich als Elternteil auf die Erfahrung in unserer Schule.
Das sagt der Rektor eines Gymnasiums im Präfentionsrat: Gewalt unter unseren Schülern ist uns nicht weiter bekannt (Anmerkung von mir: stimmt), aber, was mich erschreckt ist das Mobbing der Schüler untereinander.

Sorry, aber die D... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte überhaupt nicht im Blick, dass die Schüler die Art und Weise der Lehrer mit dem Mobbing nachmachten.
Sprüche des Lehrkörpers (ja - nicht nur ein Lehrer, sondern die Mehrzahl verhielt sich so) wie:
Dich kriege ich auch noch raus, du gehörst hier nicht her, ich habe kein Bock darauf mit euche eine Klassenreise zu machen, muss es aber leider....... sind nur harmlose Beispiele. Wer darauf kommen mag, dass dies aus Situationen heraus gesagt wurde, irrt. Das waren grundsätzliche Aussagen.
Ach ja, dann war da noch der allein erziehende Lateinlehrer, der Liebesbriefe an eine minderjährige Schülerin schrieb, ohne dass sie Anlass dazu gab. Es gab zwar eine zweijährige Versetzung - sie hat fertig - er ist zurück.


Unter solchen Voraussetzungen ist ein Nährboden für Gewalt gut denkbar. Was fehlt, ist ein labiler Charakter ohne Rückhalt.

Gewalt an Schulen/Gewalt in unserer Gesellschaft ist nach meiner Meinung von der Ursache her NICHT einfach nach Schema "F" zu benennen, bzw. die Ursachen hierfür nach dem Motto "Das ist das oder das Onlinegame" zu stricken.

Es ist vielschichtig und fängt in erster Linie bei uns Eltern im Elternhaus statt. Dazu kommt der Mix der Medienwelt. Wenn eine Verrohung in unserer Gesellschaft und Alltag Einzug hält, wird sich dies auch auf unser Handeln und Tun auswirken.

Beispiel: Vor 40 Jahren wurde ein Ladendieb strafrechtlich noch ganz anders verfolgt. Der Umstand, überhaupt "stehlen", hatte einen ganz anderen Stellenwert in unserer Gesellschaft. Das war hauptsächlich eine Erziehungsfrage und nicht etwa die, der Strafandrohung.

Heute sind die Gerichte überlastet. Die Politik redet(e) ganz offen darüber, den Ladendiebstahl zu bagatellisieren. Und überhaupt, die die unsere Vorbilder sein sollten, machen es doch vor! Zwar geht der Politiker nicht in den Laden und klaut "XY", aber er bedient sich in der vorgegaukelten Ernsthaftigkeit seines Tuns am Volkseigentum. Manager passen sich in dieser Diskussion an usw. usw. usw.....

Die gesellschaftliche Auffassung, da kann ich mir auch was von abschneiden, und sei es in der Steuerklärung (z.B. aus 22,5 km Fahrstrecke machen wir mal glatte 25km) lässt nicht lange auf sich warten.

Zu guter Letzt: Es ist geschichtliche Erfahrung, dass in der BRD oftmals einige Jahre später das folgt, was die USA uns vor leben. Von der Musik, über das Getränk, den ausgelutschten latexlappen (Kaugummi - der 5 Jahre bis zur Zersetzung braucht), der Edding- und anderen Schmiertaten. 
Offensichtlich gehört Gewalt und Amok wohl auch dazu.

Fazit: Ich denke, dass "wir" uns die Ursachenfindung zu einfach machen. 
> Das eigene Elternhaus hat in erster Linie Vorsorge und Aufklärung zu betreiben. Dies funktioniert heute mehr schlecht als recht. Entweder steht das Elternhaus selbst im sozialen Abseits oder aber die Mehrfachjobs beider Elternteile lassen keinen Spielraum für Erzeihung
> Die Medienlandschaft ist gefragt. Verzicht auf einen teil des großen Gewinnes und der Wettkampf um Quoten werden dies nicht zulassen.
> Die Politik wäre in der Lage, dies zu ändern, durch bessere Bildungsvorraussetzungen, rechtliche Vorgaben in der Medienlandschaft, Schaffung von sozialen- und gesellschaftsfähigen Konzepten. Nur: Das würde leider den Lobbyisten nicht gefallen.

Damit kein Missverständnis aufkommt: Ich bin ein glücklicher Mensch, kein Pessimist - jedoch auch Reallist. Die Diskussionen um Gewalt unter jungen Menschen (ob an der Schule oder sonst wo), wie sie bisher geführt wurde (nicht hier im Forum), meiert mich an, da es leicht ist, jemanden einen Schuh zu verpassen. Egal, ob er passt - "aber loofen kannste und hast was um die zehen".

Aus der Vergangenheit für die Zukunft lernen - das hilft auch auch. Nur stören darf es "keinen", frei nach dem Motto: "Vorne ist ganz schön weit weg..........wenn man hinten ist".

Sers und einen guten Wochenstart. Feiertage sind Vorbei - der Ernst des Lebens beginnt.


----------



## Camô (3. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und du glaubst im Knast lernt er "richtiges Verhalten"?
> Wir haben keine Ahnung, was da vorher vorgefallen ist und was mit dem Jungen passiert ist, was wirklich in seinem Kopf vorgeht. Eine Strafe muss sicherlich sein, aber sich hier ein Urteil darüber erlauben was das beste für ihn wäre halte ich für arrogant und engstirnig, damit sollten sich eher die Profis beschäftigen und zum Glück ist Selbstjustiz ja verboten :>


Ich glaube dieser Typ wird in seinem Leben gar nichts lernen. Ich sage aber auch nicht, dass er die alleinige Schuld an seinem Verhalten trägt. Diese äußeren Einflüsse von denen hier jeder spricht sind natürlich auch Schuld. Aber das Verhalten von diesem Spinner ist doch nicht mal mehr grenzwertig, zumal er eindeutig schon "erwachsen" ist und man es nicht mal mehr auf die Dummheit kleiner Jungs schieben kann. Vllt war mein Urteil etwas radikal, aber, da er eindeutig Ausländer zu sein scheint, könnte man ihn einfach abschieben? Und bevor mir hier jemand Rassismus unterstellen will, sei am Ende gesagt, dass ich selbst Ausländer bin.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich glaube dieser Typ wird in seinem Leben gar nichts lernen. Ich sage aber auch nicht, dass er die alleinige Schuld an seinem Verhalten trägt. Diese äußeren Einflüsse von denen hier jeder spricht sind natürlich auch Schuld. Aber das Verhalten von diesem Spinner ist doch nicht mal mehr grenzwertig, zumal er eindeutig schon "erwachsen" ist und man es nicht mal mehr auf die Dummheit kleiner Jungs schieben kann. Vllt war mein Urteil etwas radikal, aber, da er eindeutig Ausländer zu sein scheint, könnte man ihn einfach abschieben? Und bevor mir hier jemand Rassismus unterstellen will, sei am Ende gesagt, dass ich selbst Ausländer bin.



Genau! Mir geht dieses "er ist doch eigentlich arm und man soll ihn nicht zu hart bestrafen" auf den...
Klar sind auch andere Leute Schuld, und auch sie muessen bestraft werden...aber es geht darum, die Sicherheit der Leute zu gewaehrleisten. Falls man opfer von gewalt wird, hilft weder flennen (@Lillyan) noch rennen. Man muss dem Agressor seine Grenzen aufzeigen, sonst wird er weiter gehen und noch mehr menschen terrorisieren. Leute, die soviel Gefahr darstellen, gehoeren halt hinter Gitter, damit sie niemandem Schaden zufuegen koennen.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Falls man opfer von gewalt wird, hilft weder flennen (@Lillyan) noch rennen.


*schmunzel* Plumpe Provokation, zumal ich nicht flenne. 
Ich habe mich recht ausführlich mit dem Thema befaßt, bin Opfer von Gewalt und schlimmerem geworden, habe einen Selbstverteidigungskurs gemacht und bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass man Gegengewalt vermeiden sollte wo man nur kann. Ich bin auch für eine Bestrafung, aber muss es wirklich Knast sein? Wie gesagt, wenn Psychologen ihn für eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit halten und er in Sicherheitsverwahrung sollte, dann okay... aber ich maße mir nicht an darüber urteilen zu können an einem 10-Sekunden-Video.



> Man muss dem Agressor seine Grenzen aufzeigen, sonst wird er weiter gehen und noch mehr menschen terrorisieren. Leute, die soviel Gefahr darstellen, gehoeren halt hinter Gitter, damit sie niemandem Schaden zufuegen koennen.


Für immer? Oder wie willst du garantieren, dass ein "gesunder" Mensch aus dem Gefängnis kommt? Hast du jemals ehrlich mit Leuten gesprochen, die im Knast waren oder hast es am eigenen Leib erfahren?


----------



## Potpotom (4. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin ja nun ein bissl älter und schon ein paar Jährchen raus aus der Schule, aber wir haben uns "früher" auch mal gekloppt oder dergleichen, allerdings blieb es bei Mann gegen Mann und man wusste, wann man verloren oder gewonnen hatte.

Da gabs ein paar Schläge auf die Kauleiste und dann war es gut - heute muss man dem am Boden liegenden ja bewusstlos prügeln um nachher nicht doch noch ein Messer im Rücken zu haben. Das gab es bei uns nicht - mit Messern, Waffen oder sonstigen Geräten - echt krank.

Heute prügeln 5 feige Schweine auf einen Mann ein und wundern sich dann, wieso der ein Messer zückt und es dem nächstbesten in den Bauch rammt.


----------



## nemø (4. Januar 2010)

Zieht auf´s Land, Leute.
Ich geh nachts um 3 durch die Straßen, da trifft man als Zocker/Metaler auch mal komische Leute, grüßt nett und geht weiter.
Ich kenne alle Leute aus´m Dorf, weiß, wem man vertrauen kann und wo man lieber nichts sagt.

Die Anonymität der Stadt lässt Gewalt gedeihen, 
wenn man alle kennt, ist es unmöglich etwas nicht zu erfahren.

Beispiel: Da ham se das Vereinsheim angezündet udn aufm Sportplatz vandaliert, am nöchsten Abend wusste das ganze Dorf, dass was war und wer das war, die waren zwar aus der nächsten Stadt gekommen, aber das ist dann egal.

Potpotom hat recht, früher war alles besser....


----------



## Camô (4. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *schmunzel* Plumpe Provokation, zumal ich nicht flenne.
> Ich habe mich recht ausführlich mit dem Thema befaßt, bin Opfer von Gewalt und schlimmerem geworden, habe einen Selbstverteidigungskurs gemacht und bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass man Gegengewalt vermeiden sollte wo man nur kann. Ich bin auch für eine Bestrafung, aber muss es wirklich Knast sein? Wie gesagt, wenn Psychologen ihn für eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit halten und er in Sicherheitsverwahrung sollte, dann okay... aber ich maße mir nicht an darüber urteilen zu können an einem 10-Sekunden-Video.



Und der Psychologe findet den wunden Kern des Täters und resozialisiert ihn? Ich hätte als Psychologe Angst in einem Raum mit diesem Typen zu sitzen und ihn nach seiner Gefühlswelt zu fragen. Die Erfolgsquote von diesen Sozialarbeitern mit Boxtraining, Gemeinschaftsarbeit etc. soll ja relativ hoch sein. Das wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Januar 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Und der Psychologe findet den wunden Kern des Täters und resozialisiert ihn? Ich hätte als Psychologe Angst in einem Raum mit diesem Typen zu sitzen und ihn nach seiner Gefühlswelt zu fragen. Die Erfolgsquote von diesen Sozialarbeitern mit Boxtraining, Gemeinschaftsarbeit etc. soll ja relativ hoch sein. Das wäre eine Alternative.


Ich sag ja nicht, dass ihm durch eine reine Gesprächstherapie geholfen wird... ich finde nur die "wegsperr"-Methode mehr als fragwürdig. Genau wie abschieben, ist es wirklich besser, wenn er dann Menschen im Ausland verprügelt? Ach... richtig... dann ists ja nicht mehr unser Problem.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht, dass ihm durch eine reine Gesprächstherapie geholfen wird... ich finde nur die "wegsperr"-Methode mehr als fragwürdig. Genau wie abschieben, ist es wirklich besser, wenn er dann Menschen im Ausland verprügelt? Ach... richtig... dann ists ja nicht mehr unser Problem.


Naja, in manchen faellen gehts nicht anders...aber ich bin auch der meinung, dass es sich lohnen wuerde, verbrecher als unbezahlte Sozialarbeiter zu benutzen.


----------



## Camô (4. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht, dass ihm durch eine reine Gesprächstherapie geholfen wird... ich finde nur die "wegsperr"-Methode mehr als fragwürdig. Genau wie abschieben, ist es wirklich besser, wenn er dann Menschen im Ausland verprügelt? Ach... richtig... dann ists ja nicht mehr unser Problem.


Da sich diese Personen eh nichts aus den Deutschen machen und sie unter Gleichgesinnten wären, warum nicht? Sie beschweren sich doch eh immer über die deutsche Kultur etc. Außerdem wäre das natürlich nur bei Grenzfällen der richtige Weg. Hierzulande wäre mein bereits erwähntes Bootcamp in einer entschärften Variante hilfreich.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Januar 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Da sich diese Personen eh nichts aus den Deutschen machen und sie unter Gleichgesinnten wären, warum nicht?


Ach, du kennst den Typen aus dem Video und seine Ansichten? Toll!


----------



## Camô (4. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ach, du kennst den Typen aus dem Video und seine Ansichten? Toll!


Man wächst in Berlin mit ner Menge solcher Typen auf, von daher spreche ich nicht von ihm im Speziellen, sondern von den anderen im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn man mit Leute so umgeht - die einfach jemand schagen wollen, damit man sich abreagieren kann - wie hier?:

[entfernt]

Ist nur eine Frage. Möchte die allgemeine Resonanz hören, ob das eine gute Idee wäre.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Januar 2010)

Ich sagte ein Video dieser Art reicht in dem Thread. Bitte haltet euch daran.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Och menno :< Darf ichs wenigstens beschreiben?  ICh wollt ja nur auf eine Methode hinweisen. Und keine Menschen blamieren


----------



## Lillyan (4. Januar 2010)

Es geht nichts um das blamieren... ich will einfach nicht, dass der Thread ein Videosammelthread für Gewalttaten wird, deswegen soll es bei einem Video bleiben als große Ausnahme.

"die einfach jemand schagen wollen, damit man sich abreagieren kann" sagt doch eigentlich auch schon alles, oder?


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss nicht genau, auf welchen Punkt du hinaus willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser, dass dann nur noch mehr Videos kommen.

Aber da ich in deinen Satz nichts herauslesen kann,d ass ich es nicht beschreiben kann, werd ich dies tun.

Es geht darum, dass in einem Youtube-Clip ein Junge (wahrscheinlich um die 22) eine Frau in ner S-Bahn plötzlich grundlos wütend anmacht. Es sieht aus, als würde er ihr eins kicken. Si sitzt, er steht gegenüber. In diesem Moment ergreift ein anderer Passagier die Initiatve (35 oder älter) und lässt ihm blitzschnell die Hosen runter und schaut ihn mit seinem stattlichem Körper ihn böse an. Der Junge Mann dreht sich um und schaut auch böse rein. Daraufhin zieht er seine Hose langsam (aber nicht zu langsam) hoch und geht zurück zum Platz. Der 35- Jährige geht zur Frau und fragt offensichtlich wies ihr geht.
Edith: In der Beschreibung vom Video steht zusätzlich, dass der jüngere Mann betrunken war.

Ist eine solche Lösung des Problems "gut"? Oder vllt nur an öffentlichen Orten, wo man die Leute nicht persöhnlich kennt (also nicht aufm Schulplatz, sondern eher in der S-Bahn). Dies ist meine Frage


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht genau, auf welchen Punkt du hinaus willst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


solange man schwaechere vor agressoren beschuetzt waere es meiner meinung nach sogar angemessen, den anderen Handlungsunfaehig zu schlagen.
Je nach der situation, natuerlich nicht bei einem kleinen streit aber wenn es zu einer gefahr wird...


----------



## Lillyan (4. Januar 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ist eine solche Lösung des Problems "gut"? Oder vllt nur an öffentlichen Orten, wo man die Leute nicht persöhnlich kennt (also nicht aufm Schulplatz, sondern eher in der S-Bahn). Dies ist meine Frage


Jain... die wenigsten die wirklich zur Gewalt bereit sind lassen sich von sowas ablenken, ich denke ihre Aggressionen werden eher noch angetrieben in dem man sie demütigt. man sollte also gut abwägen in welche Gefahr man sich begibt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2010)

Es kommt immer darauf an, Psychologische Angriffe können genauso verherrend sein wie körperliche... 
Allerdings sollte man sich seiner Sache und seinen Worten wirklich bewusst sein und wirklich "wörtlich" jemanden zu Aufgabe zu bringen können nur die wenigsten...


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Genau! Mir geht dieses "er ist doch eigentlich arm und man soll ihn nicht zu hart bestrafen" auf den...
> Klar sind auch andere Leute Schuld, und auch sie muessen bestraft werden...aber es geht darum, die Sicherheit der Leute zu gewaehrleisten. Falls man opfer von gewalt wird, hilft weder flennen (@Lillyan) noch rennen. Man muss dem Agressor seine Grenzen aufzeigen, sonst wird er weiter gehen und noch mehr menschen terrorisieren. Leute, die soviel Gefahr darstellen, gehoeren halt hinter Gitter, damit sie niemandem Schaden zufuegen koennen.



bevor man menschen hinter gitter stecken will sollte man sich aber auch überlegen was man danach mit ihnen macht, denn du willst sie ja mit sicherheit nicht für immer wegsperren. Das wäre nämlich die alternative.
Und wo zeihst du denn die grenze für deine strengen sanktionen? einmal schlagen, zweimal? Oder muss blut fliessen, bestimmte verletzungen vorhanden sein? Was ist mit psychischer gewalt (hänseln, mobben)? Ebenfalls wegsperren? Und vor allem... was soll eine gefängnisstrafe bewirken? Denkst du dadurch wird sich etwas aendern? Eher nicht.
Also dann doch lebenslaenglich wegsperren zum wohle der gesellschaft weil man in der schule 10 oder 20 schlaegerein begangen hat oder wie hier jemandem die tafel an den kopf geschlagen? Ohjeh...


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Und wo zeihst du denn die grenze für deine strengen sanktionen?


Also (Versuchter-)Mord und Sexualverbrechen sollten definitiv Lebenslang bestraft werden. Das ist einer richige Gefahr fuer die gesellschaft.
Ansonsten waeren auch Sozialarbeiten bei strenger Ration eine angemessene Strafe,bei Koerperverletzungen und Sachschaeden.


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Also (Versuchter-)Mord und Sexualverbrechen sollten definitiv Lebenslang bestraft werden.



Es geht hier um gewalt an schulen in form von pruegeleien oder jemandem die tafel zuschlagen wie in diesem video für das gefaengnisstrafen gefordert werden, nicht um sexualverbrechen oder versuchten mord. Bleib bitte beim thema.
Und was meinst du mit strenger ration? wasser und brot? nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2010)

Gebt ihnen doch jeden Tag ein anständiges Stück Lammrückensteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce...


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> Und was meinst du mit strenger ration? wasser und brot? nicht dein ernst oder?


Natürlich, wie will man es sonst bezahlen, wenn jeder der sich mal prügelt lebenslang in den Knast soll :>
Ich bin halt froh, dass es für solche Entscheidungen "ausgebildetes Personal" gibt und nicht das Volk entscheiden kann...


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Gebt ihnen doch jeden Tag ein anständiges Stück Lammrückensteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce...


genau! Und 8 stunden Arbeitszeit am tag + 1stuendige Mittagspause! 
Es geht um Koerperverletzung...hallo?


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Es geht um Koerperverletzung...hallo?


Und? Muss man da gleich so maßlos urteilen?


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

Ihr wollt tatsächlich kinder wegsperren und methoden, die in den bereich der folter fallen, anwenden fuer pruegeleien? Ich traue mich ja gar nicht zu fragen was mit kindern passieren sollte, die gestohlen haben. Im mittelalter wurden dann den betreffenden die haende abgeschlagen, damit sie nicht erneut stehlen konnten, luegnern die zunge herausgerissen oder abgeschnitten.

Das strafrecht in einem rechtsstaat ist nicht auf vergeltung ausgelegt. Vor allem bei jugendlichen sollte man alles daran setzen sie zu resozialisieren anstatt sie einfach wegzusperren mit wasser und brot wie im barbarischen mittelalter. Natürlich gibt es grenzen. Aber die sind gott sei dank in westeuropa relativ weit oben angesetzt bei kapitalverbrechen.

Bei einigen beitraegen hier kann ich nur den kopf schuetteln.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Januar 2010)

sibilis schrieb:


> resozialisieren



Problem ist... klappt nicht... nicht bei dem was heute als "Strafvollzug" bezeichnet wird... solchen Typen (Jugendliche) wird doch eh höchstens 20 Stunden Sozialdienst aufgebrummt und das wars... vielleicht noch ein paar Stunden bei nem Pädagogen sitzen... schön alles wegzudiskutieren...


----------



## sibilis (5. Januar 2010)

Wieso klappt es nicht? Kannst du das belegen? Wie hoch ist denn die rueckfallquote bei jugendlichen, mit gefaengnisstrafe? Und wie hoch ist sie ohne?
Und um mal einen denkanstoss zu geben.. Die USA mit ihren teils drakonischen strafen, der todesstrafe, lebenslangen strafen fuer widerholungstaeter bei kleineren vergehen haben eine wesentlich hoehere kriminalitaetsrate als zb deutschland.

Wenn solche argumente in den raum gestellt werden wie "bringt nichts" bitte belegen mit zahlen, nicht einfach nur behaupten.

Es gibt doch zwei moeglichkeiten. Entweder resozialisieren oder dauerhaft also bis zum tod wegsperren weil sie eine dauerhafte gefahr fuer die gesellschaft sind. Einen schueler dauerhaft oder jahrelang wie hier gefordert wegzusperren weil er sich in der schule pruegelt ist aber nicht besonders durchdacht. Wir reden hier von pruegelein in der schule. Nicht von Mord oder Kinderschaendung.


----------



## copap (6. Januar 2010)

Ich will jetzt nicht rassistisch klingen, aber im Laufe der letzten Jahre ist der Ausländernanteil an deutschen Schulen immer weiter gestiegen und dass diese oft ein anderes Temperament haben oder andere Hintergründe, wie z.B eine schwere Kindheit, haben ist auch so ziemlich jedem klar.Migranten sind meiner Meinung nach gewaltbereiter als deutsche Jugendliche.Nicht alle, aber viele.
Außerdem könnte die steigende Gewalt an Schulen an mangelnder oder lascher Erziehung der Eltern fest zu machen sein.Viele Eltern vernachlässigen ihre Kinder und interessieren sich nicht dafür was mit ihren Kindern passiert.Die Kinder stellen dann irgendwann fest, dass es keine Grenzen mehr gibt und machen was sie wollen - unter anderem Prügeln etc.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

copap



ps:first post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Problem ist... klappt nicht... nicht bei dem was heute als "Strafvollzug" bezeichnet wird... solchen Typen (Jugendliche) wird doch eh höchstens 20 Stunden Sozialdienst aufgebrummt und das wars... vielleicht noch ein paar Stunden bei nem Pädagogen sitzen... schön alles wegzudiskutieren...


Und da ist als Kontrast lebenslang wegsperren die bessere Methode? Dass die bisherigen Strafen vielleicht nicht unbedingt wirkungsvoll bei einigen sind und man gerade bei Wiederholungstätern härter durchgreifen sollte ist möglich, aber dann sollte man über die Art der Resozialisierung und bessere Methoden nachdenken, lebenslanger Knast ist dabei wohl weit mehr als übertrieben.


----------



## Soramac (6. Januar 2010)

Das Problem liegt auch sehr stark dran, das bei uns in Deutschland jeder reinkommen darf. Allein schon das man in den Nachrichten hört, das sich unsere eigene Polizei  nicht in Gebiete im eigenen Land traut, weil dort Ausländer sind. Sie werden als reingelassen, kommen auf die Schule, kein Benehmen, denken, ja ich habe mein großen Bruder der hat seine 50 Freunde und da kann ich mal auf dicke Hose machen. Die sollen alle mal schön in Ihr eigenes Land gehen und dort was auf die Reihe kriegen.

Warum ist es so schwierig nach USA zu kommen, du musst Arbeitsplätze dort schaffen, Geld nachweißen und und... 

Wie siehts in Deutschland aus?; komm der Ali mit seinem BMW angefahren die Eiche neben dran mit Kopftuch und dann kommen die in Deutschland rein und machen ihre Dönerbüde auf. Verstehs nicht. Unsere Politkler, die wissen einfach nicht wie es hier aussieht. Die hocken in ihren glasigen Glashäusern drin und denken, das läuft alles. Hier läuft garnichts und das wirkt sich dann auf vielen Ebenen in der Gesellschaft aus.

Und das Problem sich zu prügeln in der Schule, geht natürlich auf die Noten. Sozialverhalten, warum fragt der Arbeitsgeber hast du eine 4 ... ja früher in der Schule, da habe ich mich mit jemand geprügelt, weil.. 


Machen Sie bitte die Tür von außen zu, danke.


----------



## Hinack (6. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt auch sehr stark dran, das bei uns in Deutschland jeder Spack reinkommen darf. Allein schon das man in den Nachrichten hört, das sich unsere eigene Polizei  nicht in Gebiete im eigenen Land traut, weil dort Ausländer sind. Sie werden als reingelassen, kommen auf die Schule, kein Benehmen, denken, ja ich habe mein großen Bruder der hat seine 50 Freunde und da kann ich mal auf dicke Hose machen. Die sollen alle mal schön in Ihr eigenes Land gehen und dort was auf die Reihe kriegen.
> 
> Warum ist es so schwierig nach USA zu kommen, du musst Arbeitsplätze dort schaffen, Geld nachweißen und und...
> 
> Wie siehts in Deutschland aus?; komm der Ali mit seinem BMW angefahren die Eiche neben dran mit Kopftuch und dann kommen die in Deutschland rein und machen ihre Dönerbüde auf. Verstehs nicht. Unsere Politkler, die wissen einfach nicht wie es hier aussieht. Die hocken in ihren glasigen Glashäusern drin und denken, das läuft alles. Hier läuft garnichts und das wirkt sich dann auf vielen Ebenen in der Gesellschaft aus.



Gibts ne kurze und einfache Begründung für : Hitler-Komplex


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt auch sehr stark dran, das bei uns in Deutschland jeder Spack reinkommen darf. Allein schon das man in den Nachrichten hört, das sich unsere eigene Polizei nicht in Gebiete im eigenen Land traut, weil dort Ausländer sind. Sie werden als reingelassen, kommen auf die Schule, kein Benehmen, denken, ja ich habe mein großen Bruder der hat seine 50 Freunde und da kann ich mal auf dicke Hose machen. Die sollen alle mal schön in Ihr eigenes Land gehen und dort was auf die Reihe kriegen.
> 
> Warum ist es so schwierig nach USA zu kommen, du musst Arbeitsplätze dort schaffen, Geld nachweißen und und...
> 
> ...




Hab wirklich gut lachen müssen als ich mir eine grosse Eiche mit einem Kopftuch vorgestellt habe oder die Politiker in ihren glasigen Glashäusern^^
Naja, das wars dann aber auch schon bei deinem Beitrag mit dem Unterhaltungswert. Der Rest ist so trashig, dass es kaum auszuhalten ist. Hört sich sehr nach NPD Scheisshausparolen an vermischt mit braunem Stammtischgeschwätz. Absicht oder Unfall?

Mach bitte die Tür von aussen zu, danke!


----------



## Hinack (6. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Hab wirklich gut lachen müssen als ich mir eine grosse Eiche mit einem Kopftuch vorgestellt habe oder die Politiker in ihren glasigen Glashäusern^^
> Naja, das wars dann aber auch schon bei deinem Beitrag mit dem Unterhaltungswert. Der Rest ist so trashig, dass es kaum auszuhalten ist. Hört sich sehr nach NPD Scheisshausparolen an vermischt mit braunem Stammtischgeschwätz. Absicht oder Unfall?
> 
> Mach bitte die Tür von aussen zu, danke!


Mag sein, dass du das so siehst, aber ich denke, er hat recht, Deutschland ist wirklich das Land, wo man am einfachsten einwandern kann, und toll ist das nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

Eine Interessante Strafmethode fuer Leute, wie der Assibratzen mit der Tafel:
Eine Fuehrung in der Leichenhalle. Damit er mal gucken kann, wozu seine Aktionen jemanden bringen koennen, gabs ja in anderer Form fuer Verkehrssuender...


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

hat denn irgendjemand belastbare zahlen, dass die gewalt an schulen wirklich steigt?

meist ist das doch nur ne frage der wahrnehmung. früher haben wir uns auch geprügelt. hat nur keinen interessiert. heute gibts wegen ner ohrfeige ne anzeige und die wird in entsprechenden statistiken gezählt.

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/jugendkriminalitaet2.html

_*Sind die Jugendlichen gewalttätiger geworden?*
Trotz einer gestiegenen Zahl von Körperverletzungen legen Untersuchungen eher das Gegenteil nah. Zwar gibt es Unterschiede in den Regionen, aber die Tendenz zur Gewaltbereitschaft scheint zu sinken. Studien 2002 und 2005 in Greifswald, Duisburg, Münster, München und Stuttgart zeigten das im Vergleich zu 1998. Die höhere Zahl von Tatverdächtigen bei Gewalttaten wie Körperverletzung wird von den Experten eher durch mehr Anzeigen in diesem Bereich und einem genaueres "Hinsehen" auch der Behörden erklärt._


----------



## shadow24 (6. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> meist ist das doch nur ne frage der wahrnehmung. früher haben wir uns auch geprügelt. hat nur keinen interessiert. heute gibts wegen ner ohrfeige ne anzeige und die wird in entsprechenden statistiken gezählt.


das finde ich mal interessant.der ganze thread erinnert mich nämlich wieder mal verdächtig an:damals war alles besser...

sicherlich ist die Jugend grundsätzlich aggressiver und gewalttätiger als noch vor 30 Jahren,aber das ist meiner Meinung nach wieder mal ein Produkt unserer Gesellschaft und nicht ein Problem der Jugend alleine...
und genauso glaub ich auch das ein hoher Ausländeranteil sicherlich auch mehr Gewaltpotential fördert.es ist nun mal leider Fakt das Gruppen von Südländern sich gerne mal wie die Axt im Wald benehmen und mit wenig Grenzen innerhalb der Familie konfrontiert werden,sodass sie auch schneller über die Strenge schlagen als einheimische Jugendliche.stichwort dazu:die Frau zählt gar nichts.wie soll sich da eine Lehrerin durchsetzen?????
aber die Ausländer sind bestimmt nicht der einzige Grund der Gewaltbereitschaft,obwohl wir in wirtschaftlich schwachen Zeiten gerne mal den Slogan Ausländer raus nutzen,da diese uns ja die komplette ASrbeit wegnehmen....
ich denke vielmehr das unsere heutige Gesellschaft verrohter, egoistischer und abgestumpfter geworden ist.und das wird dann leider auch den Jugendlichen so vermittelt

und @ corak:ich finde es nervig das jeder Satz wo Ausländer angegriffen werden wieder und wieder mit den scheiss Nazis und irgendwelchen Stammtischparolen in Verbindung gebracht werden.lasst doch mal bitte diese uralten Phrasen aus dem Spiel.wir vergessen schon unsere Vergangenheit nicht.keine Angst,dazu brauchen wir nicht noch immer wieder diese Sprüche.man ist nicht gleich immer rechts wenn man mal Fakten niederschreibt,die die Ausländer auch mal nicht als ruhige integrierte Personen darstellt...


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

Hinack schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass du das so siehst, aber ich denke, er hat recht, Deutschland ist wirklich das Land, wo man am einfachsten einwandern kann, und toll ist das nicht.



Das Thema ist nicht "Ich wähle NPD und Ausländer müssen raus, weil ich nicht bis 3 zählen kann" sondern Gewalt an Schulen unter Jugendlichen. Das schliesst prügelnde deutsche Staatsbürger, wo der Vater einen Schäferhund hat mit ein.
Sagt dir der Begriff Commonwealth etwas? Denk bitte drüber nach während du die Tür von aussen schliesst. Danke!


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und @ corak:ich finde es nervig das jeder Satz wo Ausländer angegriffen werden wieder und wieder mit den scheiss Nazis und irgendwelchen Stammtischparolen in Verbindung gebracht werden.lasst doch mal bitte diese uralten Phrasen aus dem Spiel.wir vergessen schon unsere Vergangenheit nicht.keine Angst,dazu brauchen wir nicht noch immer wieder diese Sprüche.man ist nicht gleich immer rechts wenn man mal Fakten niederschreibt,die die Ausländer auch mal nicht als ruhige integrierte Personen darstellt...







shadow24 schrieb:


> obwohl wir in wirtschaftlich schwachen Zeiten gerne mal den Slogan Ausländer raus nutzen,da diese uns ja die komplette ASrbeit wegnehmen...


Ich hoffe der Satz war ironisch gemeint..


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

Godwin hatte recht.

nur weil man probleme anspricht ist man kein rechter. und wenn man bemerkt, dass sich jugendliche ausländer nicht integrieren wollen, dann hat das nix mit vollem boot zu tun.


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Godwin hatte recht.
> 
> nur weil man probleme anspricht ist man kein rechter. und wenn man bemerkt, dass sich jugendliche ausländer nicht integrieren wollen, dann hat das nix mit vollem boot zu tun.




Sicher kann er Probleme ansprechen. Aber das macht er ja nicht.
Deutschland ist das Land in das man am einfachsten einwandern kann? Nach Grossbritanien dürfen ALLE Menschen der Commonwealth Staaten einwandern und sie brauchen kein Visum oder einen Asylantrag, weil es einfach ihr Recht ist.
Dass sich die Polizeit nur ungern in bestimmten Gebieten in Grosstädten aufhält ist kein Problem bezüglich Ausländer sondern ein soziales, das unter anderem mit Armut zu tun hat. Wir sind aber von den Problemen, die London, Paris, Moskau. L.A. oder auch andere Grosstädte mit ihren britischen und französischen, russischen oder amerikanischen Mitbürgern haben in Deutschland weit weit entfernt.
Die USA anzuführen als praktisch herausragendes Beispiel wie man mit einer strikten Einwanderungspolitik der Gewalt begegnet ist in dem Zusammenhang so lächerlich. Gerade in dem Land in dem die Anzahl der schweren Gewaltvebrechen pro 100.000 Einwohner um ein Vielfaches höher ist als in Deutschland.
Und dann das süsse stereotype Bild des Ali, der mit seiner Aische nach D kommt um dort einen Dönerstand aufzumachen. Schlimmer gehts nimmer.

Du willst mir nicht wirklich erzählen, dass das etwas mit sinnvoller Argumentation zu tun hat? Lernt ihr in der Schule denn heute gar nichts mehr? 

Oder nimm shadow, der irgendwas von Arbeitsplätzen wegnehmen faselt und davon, dass ausländische Kinder zuhause keine Grenzen aufgezeigt bekämen. Das Gegenteil ist meist der Fall und zuhause benehmen sich diese Jugendlichen auch vollkommen anders.

Nehmt euch mal ein Buch, dass nicht ganz soviele Bilder hat und fangt an zu lesen.


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

ist natürlich histroisch gewachsen. commonwealth waren früher die kolonien von GB. dass die engländer da zugeständnisse machen ist ihr ding. 

dass sich polizisten in einigen gebieten einiger großstädte nicht besonders wohl fühlen ist schon ein problem was auf die nichtintegration zurückzuführen ist. denn wenn die eltern deutschland als staat nicht akzeptieren, dann tun das die kinder auch nicht.

und was ist daran nicht zu verstehen: wenn man keine ausländer ins land lässt, hat man im land keine probleme mit ausländern. ob und inwiefern man dann andere probleme hat und welche davon schwerwiegender sind, muss man betrachten.


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ist natürlich histroisch gewachsen. commonwealth waren früher die kolonien von GB. dass die engländer da zugeständnisse machen ist ihr ding.
> 
> dass sich polizisten in einigen gebieten einiger großstädte nicht besonders wohl fühlen ist schon ein problem was auf die nichtintegration zurückzuführen ist. denn wenn die eltern deutschland als staat nicht akzeptieren, dann tun das die kinder auch nicht.
> 
> und was ist daran nicht zu verstehen: wenn man keine ausländer ins land lässt, hat man im land keine probleme mit ausländern. ob und inwiefern man dann andere probleme hat und welche davon schwerwiegender sind, muss man betrachten.



Gegenfrage.. was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, dass es in diesem Thread nicht um Einwanderungsproblematik geht sondern um jugendliche Gewalt? Ob und inwiefern es auch ausländische gewalttätige Jugendliche gibt ist ein anderes Thema.
Beim Rest von deinem Post kannst du dir selbst erklären wo der Denkfehler liegt. Das meiste steht schon hier. Viel Erfolg beim Denken.


----------



## Winipek (6. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> [...] Das Gegenteil ist meist der Fall und zuhause benehmen sich diese Jugendlichen auch vollkommen anders.
> [...]



Oh jaa...da liegt doch schon der Hase im Pfeffer...
Zu Hause hat man wenig bis gar nichts zu sagen und wenn man dann raus geht, wird Frust abgebaut.
Nach oben Buckeln und nach unten treten...

Integration ist immer noch ein Stichwort, das nicht immer und überall gern gesehen wird.


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Oh jaa...da liegt doch schon der Hase im Pfeffer...
> Zu Hause hat man wenig bis gar nichts zu sagen und wenn man dann raus geht, wird Frust abgebaut.
> Nach oben Buckeln und nach unten treten...
> 
> Integration ist immer noch ein Stichwort, das nicht immer und überall gern gesehen wird.




Ach, zuerst benehmen sie sich zuhause schon nicht, wie kann man da erwarten, dass sie es irgendwo anders tun?
Und jetzt wird genau anders herum argumentiert.
Sicherlich ist Integration ein Problem. Aber noch einmal es geht um Jugendkriminalität an Schulen in dem Thread nicht um Auslanderkriminalität


----------



## Winipek (6. Januar 2010)

*hust* 
Ich hab Ausländerkriminalität nicht mit einem Wort erwähnt ...

Das ist auch ziemlich eins, wenn Du zuhause nicht ernst genommen wirst, versuchst Du es eben anderswo. Und zumeist geht das dann nur über Gewalt (oder gute Zensuren^^)
Meiner Meinung nach liegt die Verantwortung ziemlich bei den Eltern. Dadurch das Eltern heute auch einem grösseren Druck unterstehen sind sie vermutlich auch nicht immer so aufmerksam, wie man es eventuell noch vor 30-40 Jahren war.


----------



## Firun (6. Januar 2010)

Servus Leute, ich wollte im großen und ganzen hier etwas morderieren, aber dazu müsste ich teilweise komplette offtopic Posts Löschen und das wird dann der ein oder andere vielleicht nicht verstehen.
Im großen und ganzen möchte ich aber das ihr zurück zum Thema kommt sonst werde ich hier doch aufräumen müssen.

@corak dich muss ich jetzt doch mal persönlich ansprechen, bitte unterlasse es in deinen Posts Leute als blöd/dumm /niederer IQ what ever zu bezeichnen.


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> @corak dich muss ich jetzt doch mal persönlich ansprechen, bitte unterlasse es in deinen Posts Leute als blöd/dumm /niederer IQ what ever zu bezeichnen.




Ich finde es interessant, dass rechtes Gedankengut hier verbreitet werden darf, aber eine offensichtliche Denkschwäche nicht als solche bezeichnet werden darf.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2010)

Um sich damit also auf das vermeintlich selbe Niveau zu begeben? 

Findet nicht statt. Du kennst die Netiquette also halte dich zur Abwechslung mal wieder dran.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass rechtes Gedankengut hier verbreitet werden darf, aber eine offensichtliche Denkschwäche nicht als solche bezeichnet werden darf.


DU behauptest es waere Rechts...es wurde nur auf die tatsache hingewiesen, das ein teil der einwanderer probleme mit der intergration haben, bzw es nicht versuchen wollen, und dass viele Taeter leute mit Immigrationshintergrund sind... aber wie ich schon mehrmal sagte, lieber den Taetern den Kopf streicheln und noch ein wenig Hilfe anbieten, die sind ja so arm und werden so schlecht behandelt...
aber kaum sagt einer was ueber Auslaender kommt http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwins_Gesetz ins spiel...



Ps, bevor du mich als einen scheiss Nazi abstempelst, ich bin Ukrainer und bin nach Oesterreich eingewandert vor 10 Jahren. Ich kenn alle Vorurteile gegen Auslaender, mit denen hatte ich oft genug zu tun.


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

Dann will ich mal mein Niveau wieder anheben und ein wenig auf die Netiquette achten.

Schmeisst die Ausländer raus. Wir haben genug von der Gewalt an unseren Schulen.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal mein Niveau wieder anheben und ein wenig auf die Netiquette achten.
> 
> Schmeisst die Ausländer raus. Wir haben genug von der Gewalt an unseren Schulen.


du schmeisst mit anschuldigungen um dich. Hast du eigentlich selber eine Meinung dazu, was man _veraendern koennte_? Oder gibt es eigentlich gar keine Probleme, alles nur Hirngespinste?


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

@corak: wie billig. hat das irgendjemand gefordert? hier haben einige die zunehmende zahl der jugendlichen mit migrationshintergund als ursache für die gewalt ausgemacht. es gibt bestimmt bessere lösungen. aber das weisst du selbst und machst einen auf beleidigt weil nicht alle deiner meinung sind.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2010)

Es ist kein Unterschied rechtes Gedankengut zu publizieren, was so in der Tat nicht stattfindet, oder Klischees zu bedienen, die genauso weltfremd sind. 

Hier werden wilde Spekulationen in den Raum geworfen, weil man mal irgendwann davon gehört hat. Die Realität zu Einwanderungen, Geburtenrate und anderen, den "Ausländer" als Störer und integrationsunwilligen Parasiten darstellenden Faktoren sind überholt.

Und Corak hat in einem Punkt Recht. Es geht hier um die Gewalt an Schulen und da stehen Deutsche, den Polen, Türken oder Russen in nichts nach. Und darum geht das Thema. Plattitüden, dass es es nur den Großteil der ausländerstämmigen Bevölkerung betrifft sind polemisch und haben hier nichts zu suchen. Eine Diskussion sollte schon etwas differenzierter und *ohne* Beleidigungen geführt werden.


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Es ist kein Unterschied rechtes Gedankengut zu publizieren, was so in der Tat nicht stattfindet, oder Klischees zu bedienen, die genauso weltfremd sind.
> 
> Hier werden wilde Spekulationen in den Raum geworfen, weil man mal irgendwann davon gehört hat. Die Realität zu Einwanderungen, Geburtenrate und anderen, den "Ausländer" als Störer und integrationsunwilligen Parasiten darstellenden Faktoren sind überholt.
> 
> Und Corak hat in einem Punkt Recht. Es geht hier um die Gewalt an Schulen und da stehen Deutsche, den Polen, Türken oder Russen in nichts nach. Und darum geht das Thema. Plattitüden, dass es es nur den Großteil der ausländerstämmigen Bevölkerung betrifft sind polemisch und haben hier nichts zu suchen. Eine Diskussion sollte schon etwas differenzierter und *ohne* Beleidigungen geführt werden.



klar hast du recht. nicht jeder ausländer ist ein gewalttäter. doch denke ich dass die entsprechenden vorfälle an einer schule in berlin-neukölln eher anzutreffen sind, als in einer schule in berlin-zehlendorf.

hintergrund ist wahrscheinlich die soziale situation. und die "ausländer" (auch wenn es deutsche sind) haben meist einen schlechteren sozialen hintergrund. ist nur die frage ob sie daran selbst schuld sind oder der staat und was man ändern kann.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Januar 2010)

corak schrieb:


> Da man hier ja nicht auf Denkschwächen hinweisen darf, sag ich einfach gib dir mehr Mühe beim posten. Und lesen sollte dir beim selbstständigen Beantworten deiner Frage auch weiterhelfen.


leider _willst _du keine Ironie verstehen,die ich mit meinem Satz geschrieben habe, als ich meinte das die Ausländre uns die Arbeit wegnehmen,da du ja durchaus logische und brauchbare Sätze hier formulierst.
und leider verrennst du dich in dein klischeehaftes denken,das alle ausser dir hier die bösen Nazis sind und du die letzte Bastion des klaren Denkers darstellst...wenn dich schon die mods zügeln,solltets du mal tier durchatmen und wieder auf den Teppich kommen und deine Verleumdungen von wegen rechtes Gedankengut nochmal überdenken...
mit einem hast du allerdings recht:auch für mich ist das jetzt offtopic genug gewesen.wir sollten wieder zum eigentlichen Thema übergehen...


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du schmeisst mit anschuldigungen um dich. Hast du eigentlich selber eine Meinung dazu, was man _veraendern koennte_? Oder gibt es eigentlich gar keine Probleme, alles nur Hirngespinste?



Ja habe ich. Einfach nachzulesen in diesem Thread. Ich hoffe ich beleidge mit diesem Satz nicht wieder die Gefühle von irgendwem. Wenn du Probleme beim Lesen haben solltest -> just call



sympathisant schrieb:


> @corak: wie billig. hat das irgendjemand gefordert?



Ja, das hat wer behauptet. Tip, derjenige verwechselt gerne Laubbäume mit Frauennamen. Auch hier hoffe ich nicht deine Gefühle verletzt zu haben, sodass der Post wieder gelöscht werden muss.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Es ist kein Unterschied rechtes Gedankengut zu publizieren, was so in der Tat nicht stattfindet, oder Klischees zu bedienen, die genauso weltfremd sind.


Also den Unterschied hätte ich gerne mal gehört, wegen mir auch per PM.


----------



## corak (6. Januar 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> leider _willst _du keine Ironie verstehen,die ich mit meinem Satz geschrieben habe, als ich meinte das die Ausländre uns die Arbeit wegnehmen,da du ja durchaus logische und brauchbare Sätze hier formulierst.
> und leider verrennst du dich in dein klischeehaftes denken,das alle ausser dir hier die bösen Nazis sind und du die letzte Bastion des klaren Denkers darstellst...wenn dich schon die mods zügeln,solltets du mal tier durchatmen und wieder auf den Teppich kommen und deine Verleumdungen von wegen rechtes Gedankengut nochmal überdenken...
> mit einem hast du allerdings recht:auch für mich ist das jetzt offtopic genug gewesen.wir sollten wieder zum eigentlichen Thema übergehen...




Da hier soviel herumgenestelt worden ist, durch das Buffed Team ist es verständlich, dass du den Threadverlauf nicht mehr nachvollziehen kannst. Von daher kein Vorwurf. Allerdings sehe ich keine Verleumdungen, da es ja schwarz auf hellblau hier steht. Nur das Ansprechen solcher Posts verstösst gegen die Netiquette, aber Gott sei dank sind die Buffed Hausregeln nur hier gültig.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Januar 2010)

Villeicht liegt es ja an deiner Art Corak, ich glaub' zwar nicht, aber eventuell versteht jeder einfach deine (scheinbar) sarkastischen Posts falsch.
Offtopic, und ich würde gern wissen, wer das mit den Bäumen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

BTTas mit der Gewalt hat nicht mit Ausländern zu tun. Bei uns nebenan, in der Sekundarschule hat es auf 3 Ausländer einen Schweizer, und über uns gibt es keine Zeitungsartikel "Hans wieder totgeschlagen".
Liegt wohl explizit an Deutschland, seiner Regierung oder dem Schulsystem. Versuchen wir hier doch 'mal systematisch auszugrenzen, was, wieso, nicht dabei ist.
Villeich kommt man ja auf ein Ergebniss, versuchen tut ja nicht weh.
Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (6. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> [...]
> BTTas mit der Gewalt hat nicht mit Ausländern zu tun. Bei uns nebenan, in der Sekundarschule hat es auf 3 Ausländer einen Schweizer, und über uns gibt es keine Zeitungsartikel "Hans wieder totgeschlagen".
> [...]



Nun könnte man böse sein und sagen: deine 3 Ausländer sind Deutsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (6. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Nun könnte man böse sein und sagen: deine 3 Ausländer sind Deutsche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, aber nein^^ Deutsche gibts hier nur sehr selten. Villeicht einen Deutschsprachigen Albaner, der kein Schweizerdeutsch, sondern nur Schriftdeutsch und Albanisch redet, die sind eigentlich auch nicht sehr auffällig.


----------

